# Repräsentation von LBGT+ in Spielen und Filmen: Nach wie vor notwendig



## Lukas Schmid (26. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Repräsentation von LBGT+ in Spielen und Filmen: Nach wie vor notwendig* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Repräsentation von LBGT+ in Spielen und Filmen: Nach wie vor notwendig*


----------



## Matthias1981 (26. Juni 2021)

Muss dieser Kram wirklich überall sein? Ich möchte zocken, ich möchte mich bei einem Actionfilm unterhalten fühlen. Und nicht tiefschürfend über Probleme dieser Welt nachdenken. Wenn ich das will, schaue ich entsprechende tiefgründige Filme.


----------



## Kashban (26. Juni 2021)

Danke, Social Justice Warrior Lukas Schmid. 

Natürlich sind alle Menschen, denen die sexuelle Orientierung von Charakteren völlig schnuppe ist und die einfach nur gute (Superhelden-)Geschichten mit glaubwürdigen Charakteren erleben wollen, direkt verdammenswert, homophobisch, Schreihälse und überhaupt der Abschaum der Menschheit. Gleiches gilt für Menschen, die ihre religiösen Gefühle verletzt sehen oder die der Meinung sind, Kinder wären in der Regel immer noch besser bei Mutter und Vater aufgehoben statt in Patchwork-Familien beliebiger Zusammensetzung. 

Hört ihr euch eigentlich selbst manchmal reden? So einen Ausbund an Intoleranz gegenüber konservativen Werten und Meinungen habe ich sonst noch nirgends erlebt. 

Auch wenn das hier "nur" eine Kolumne ist: Sie sind der Redaktionsleiter, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rest der Redaktion ähnlich denkt. Wie gesagt, Toleranz scheint nicht gerade eure Stärke zu sein. 

Ich schätze, jetzt ist daher der geeignete Zeitpunkt, mein PC Games-Abo zu beenden. Ich unterstütze keine "woken" Unternehmen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

Ah, ein Artikel aus der Reihe
"ich tarne bekannt kontroverse Themen als Kolumne um jede Menge die ewig inhaltsgleichen Posts für und wider zu erhalten"


----------



## DerSnake (26. Juni 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Muss dieser Kram wirklich überall sein? Ich möchte zocken, ich möchte mich bei einem Actionfilm unterhalten fühlen. Und nicht tiefschürfend über Probleme dieser Welt nachdenken. Wenn ich das will, schaue ich entsprechende tiefgründige Filme.


Man muss ja mittweile aufpassen wie man sich bei den Thema ausdrückt ohne gleich missverstanden zu werden. Aber ich kann da nur Beipflichten. Ich und sicher viele andere haben kein Problem mit LBGT+  (Paar Menschen die damit ein Problem haben wird es leider immer geben)  Wenn ich aber das Gefühl habe man will ein " LBGT+" regelrecht aufzwingen und bei jeder Gelegenheit mir vors Gesicht halten...ja da reagiere ich irgendwann auch gereizt und genervt. Und das denke ist auch das Problem von vielen.  LBGT+? Kein Problem. Aber man kann es auch übertreiben und das ist aktuell leider wieder der Fall warum ich zu den Thema eher eine Abneigung empfinde (Nicht im allgemeinen)


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Muss dieser Kram wirklich überall sein? Ich möchte zocken, ich möchte mich bei einem Actionfilm unterhalten fühlen. Und nicht tiefschürfend über Probleme dieser Welt nachdenken. Wenn ich das will, schaue ich entsprechende tiefgründige Filme.


Kann ich teilweise verstehen, aber wenn man sieht, wie viel Ablehnung und teilweise sogar Feindschaft der LGBTQIA+ "Community" entgegen gebracht wird, wird trotzdem wieder klar, dass da noch einiges an Aufklärungsarbeit nötig ist. Ob das immer auf die richtige Weise passiert, darüber kann man diskutieren.


----------



## Clover81 (26. Juni 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Muss dieser Kram wirklich überall sein? Ich möchte zocken, ich möchte mich bei einem Actionfilm unterhalten fühlen. Und nicht tiefschürfend über Probleme dieser Welt nachdenken. Wenn ich das will, schaue ich entsprechende tiefgründige Filme.


Du denkst beim Anschauen von Actionfilmen über die Probleme der Welt nach? Donnerwetter! Ganz schön beeindruckend. Ich konzentriere mich aber trotzdem lieber auf den Film.

Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn man alte Charaktere einfach ummodelt, egal ob Loki nun LGBTQ+ oder Thor weiblich wird. Das hat was von "Für was neues biste nicht gut genug, aber du kannst das alte, abgetragene Zeug haben." Außerdem mag ich die alten Charaktere wie sie sind. Da will ich keine so gravierenden Veränderungen.
Andererseits muss ich aber sagen, dass ich solche LGBTQ+-Dinge eher am Rande wahrnehme. Wenn es gut umgesetzt ist, wirkt es dermaßen organisch, dass es sich nahtlos in den Hintergrund einfügt. Es stört mich nicht weiter. Menschen sind Menschen, egal, wen oder was sie für ihre Beziehungen bevorzugen. Ich halte es einfach nicht für nötig, darüber so ein Fass aufzumachen wie das hier einige tun. Wenn mich das "woke" macht, dann ist das eben so. Was soll's.


----------



## EDGamingTV (26. Juni 2021)

Warum wird mir sowas zwanghaft aufs Auge gedrückt? Mich nervt es mittlerweile nur noch. Ständig werden solche Trends oder Political Correctness zwanghaft reingedrückt. Von mir aus soll jeder machen was er will, mit wem er oder Sie es auch will, aber man sollte nicht damit die Zuschauer überstrapazieren. Da ich Loki als Charakter so oder so schon immer nicht besonders Spannend fand, geht mir die Serie so ziemlich  Popo vorbei. Daher für mich kein Verlust!


----------



## arrgh (26. Juni 2021)

Dieser Diskurs ist an Lächerlichkeit nich zu überbieten. Man will für Geschlechterdiversität sensibilisieren und das ist ohne wenn und aber gut. Der massive mediale Aufwand dieser Sensibilisierungskampagne seht jedoch in keinem Verhältnis zu den konkreten Zahlen, immerhin wird angenommen, dass nicht einmal 1% der Weltbevölkerung sich als pansexuell beschreiben würde.

Klar, es geht nicht nur um diese spezifische sexuelle Ausrichtung, aber ich denke, mein Punkt sollte klar sein. Man will auf Biegen und Brechen diesen Minderheiten eine Plattfromen geben, wo es doch weit, weit größere soziale Segmente und Realitäten gibt, die ein Schattendasein fristen.

Warum gibt Hollywood Menschen mit physischen und/oder psychischen Beeinträchtigungen keine Plattform? Warum hat Loki nicht mal eine Depression oder Zwangsstörung? Warum gibt es nicht mal einen Superhelden mit Downsyndrom zu sehen? Solche Darstellungen wären wohl schon eher notwendig, angesichts des breiten Spektrums der dadurch Angesprochenen.

Geschlechtersensibilität... das ist ein heuchlerischer Diskurs vor dem Hintergrund einer politischen Agenda der Sozialkonstruktivisten. Aber wehe man äußert sich kritisch, immerhin steht Genderdiversität für Toleranz und wer diese kritisiert ist automatisch intolerant.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Aber wehe man äußert sich kritisch, immerhin steht Genderdiversität für Toleranz und wer diese kritisiert ist automatisch intolerant.


Natürlich, "grau" darf es nicht geben und im Namen der selbsternannten "besseren Seite" kann man auch viel besser mit Steinen/Schmutz/Whatever werfen.


----------



## arrgh (26. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich, "grau" darf es nicht geben und im Namen der selbsternannten "besseren Seite" kann man auch viel besser mit Steinen/Schmutz/Whatever werfen.


Vollkommen richtig, wir haben es mit einer Diktatur der Toleranz zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

Es ist notwendig, die Sexualität eines Charakters zu thematisieren, wenn es zur Story gehört.
zB
Rope,
Bound,
Basic Instinct, 
das Schweigen der Lämmer

Es ist nicht notwendig, wenn damit nur ein Punkt auf der Checkliste abgehakt wird ("1 Schwarzer, 1 Asiate, die verführerische Freundin aus der Schulzeit, 1 LBGT Charaketer ...").

In diesem Fall ist es notwendig, weil die Figur (und Vorlage) schon immer so war und es bisher bloß noch nie thematisiert wurde.


----------



## Kashban (26. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kann ich teilweise verstehen, aber wenn man sieht, wie viel Ablehnung und teilweise sogar Feindschaft der LGBTQIA+ "Community" entgegen gebracht wird, wird trotzdem wieder klar, dass da noch einiges an Aufklärungsarbeit nötig ist. Ob das immer auf die richtige Weise passiert, darüber kann man diskutieren.


Der Knackpunkt ist, dass hier die Abneigung gegen omnipräsente Berichterstattung und Umschreibung liebgewonnener Franchises und Charaktere mit der Abneigung gegen die diverse "Community" in einen Topf geworfen wird. 

Differenziert man das mal, dann stellt sich ganz schnell heraus, dass es nur eine kleine Minderheit ist, die etwas gegen diese Gemeinschaft und die sich ihr zugehörig fühlenden Menschen haben. In Wahrheit sind ganz viele dagegen, etablierte Charaktere, Geschichten und Welten krampfhaft so umzumodeln, dass sich bloß niemand, egal wie exotisch, ausgeschlossen fühlt, und sich als die Guten zu inszenieren, weil man ja ach so viel für geschasste Minderheiten tut. 

Mittlerweile gibt es so viele Beispiele zerstörter Franchises, die genau wegen dieser "wokeness" den Bach untergegangen sind, wie Star Wars, Star Trek, Dr. Who, Ghostbusters, Batman/women, und es mit Loki ist es nicht anders. Die Zuschauerzahlen gehen ja jetzt schon auf Talfahrt. 

Mir stellt sich das so dar, dass die Intoleranz ganz stark auf Seiten der vermeintlich Guten regiert und jede noch so sachliche und begründete Kritik an ihrem Handeln verabscheuungswürdig, weil moralisch und ethisch verwerflich ist. 

So verprellt man die echten Fans, die mitnichten homophob (oder rassistisch) eingestellt sind.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, wir haben es mit einer Diktatur der Toleranz zu tun.


Mir ist eine Diktatur der Toleranz lieber als eine Diktatur der Intoleranz.

PS: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist notwendig, die Sexualität eines Charakters zu thematisieren, wenn es zur Story gehört.
> zB
> Rope,


btw finde ich die Darstellung des Themas in _Rope _perfekt 
(auch wenn die Darstellung sicherlich auch der Gesellschaft in jener Zeit angepasst werden musste 
(Immerhin war es in der Zeit ja schon ein Problem, in einem Kinofilm eine Toilette zu zeigen!!!)):

Die beiden SIND einfach schwul - jeder, der bis zwei zählen kann, ohne auf Frauen zurückgreifen zu müssen, erkennt das auf Anhieb - aber es wird halt überhaupt nicht thematisiert. 
Die beiden planen demnächst einen gemeinsamen Ausflug aufs Land und das ist schon alles, was die Leute zu dem Thema interessiert.

Es. ist. einfach. völlig. normal. in dem Film.


----------



## kingcoolstar (26. Juni 2021)

Mehr als 90% der Menschheit ist heterosexuell und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben. Natürlich habt ihr recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass jeder selbst über seine Sexualität entscheiden soll, was er für richtig empfindet. Dass man aber nun mehr als 90% der Menschheit die Homosexualität aufdrängen will, Dann läuft das doch genau in die verkehrte Richtung. Wenn ich für mich keine Schwulenszene in einem Film oder einem spiel haben will, dann ist das für mich meine freie und persönliche Entscheidung und die Entscheidung der Mehrheit. Die meisten werden sich solche Medien dann nicht mehr anschauen. Ob die Produzenten dann Geld machen ist eine andere Frage. Warum will man uns aber unbedingt aufdrängen, dass wir uns sowas anschauen sollen und gegebenenfalls selbst homosexuell werden sollen? Der Hammer ist dann auch noch, dass der Autor, jeden der sowas sich nicht aufdrängen lassen will als Dumm bezeichnet. Also sowas lass ich mir nicht bieten!


----------



## arrgh (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es so viele Beispiele zerstörter Franchises, die genau wegen dieser "wokeness" den Bach untergegangen sind, wie Star Wars, Star Trek, Dr. Who, Ghostbusters, Batman/women, und es mit Loki ist es nicht anders. Die Zuschauerzahlen gehen ja jetzt schon auf Talfahrt.


Terminator nicht vergessen!

Hier übrigens eine, wie ich finde, gelungene Analyse eines verwandten Themas: Feministische Propaganda und aggressive Dekonstruktion von Geschlechterrollen in "Charlie's Angels".





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeX4qvP5mGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


​


----------



## lokokokode (26. Juni 2021)

Kollege von mir macht das immer ganz einfach. Sobald irgendwer irgendwo das extra betont, dass er da Frauen an der Front möchte (BF1,V) oder Remakes mit umgedrehter Geschlechterrolle (Ghostbusters) oder eben Betonung auf Homo-/Bisexualität (Loki), dann kündigt der einfach diese Abos, gibt diese Spiele, Filme etc dann zurück und schwört sich, nie wieder solchen Firmen Geld zu geben.  Immerhin  ist diese Exit-Strategie das einzige Mittel, den Unternehmen Einhalt zu gebieten. Siehe: Disney+ Abozahlen  bei Mando Se 2 Ep 8 und Abozahlen nachdem Kennedy die Cerano (ebenfalls eine Frau wohlgemerkt - kleiner Zickenkrieg!?^^) gefeuert hatte.  

Ich für meinen Teil gehe nicht ganz soweit, aber halte mir immer vor, was manche Firmen zwar nach außen hin vorgeben, sprich: auf der bunten Trendwelle mal  mitschwimmen wollen, und aber intern rassistisch ggü. Mitarbeitern aus Mexiko sind (Blizzard) oder Menschen- und Freiheitsrechte in China (mal wieder Blizzard^^) unter den Tisch fallen lassen. 

PS: Ach, was war das für eine Freude den Luke Skywalker in all  seiner Macht wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2021)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Mehr als 90% der Menschheit ist heterosexuell und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben. Natürlich habt ihr recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass jeder selbst über seine Sexualität entscheiden soll, was er für richtig empfindet. Dass man aber nun mehr als 90% der Menschheit die Homosexualität aufdrängen will, Dann läuft das doch genau in die verkehrte Richtung.


Deinem Beispiel nach schlägst du also vor, dass 90% der Bevölkerung eine 10%ige Minderheit aus der Gesellschaft ausschließen/verdrängen soll, nur weil diese 10%ige Minderheit nicht heterosexuell ist? Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, aber diese 10% (keine Ahnung, ob die Zahlen tatsächlich so stimmen) sind auch Teil unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, wir haben es mit einer Diktatur der Toleranz zu tun.



also wenn man es als Diktatur empfindet kein Arschloch zu sein, ist nicht die Gesellschaft das Problem, sondern viel eher liegt das Problem daran, dass man andere Auschließt, beleidigen will weil die keine weißer CIS Männer sind, aka. man ist halt ein Arschloch und tut alles mögliche um das zu rechtfertigen


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Toleranz scheint nicht gerade eure Stärke zu sein.
> 
> Ich unterstütze keine "woken" Unternehmen.


die Ironie deines polemischen Unsinns hier merkste selbst oder? 

wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen ... ach mit Felsbrocken, werfen


----------



## TheSinner (26. Juni 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Muss dieser Kram wirklich überall sein? Ich möchte zocken, ich möchte mich bei einem Actionfilm unterhalten fühlen. Und nicht tiefschürfend über Probleme dieser Welt nachdenken. Wenn ich das will, schaue ich entsprechende tiefgründige Filme.



Müssen nicht, aber ist schön wenn es dadurch weiter normalisiert wird und positive Identifikationsbeispiele zementiert werden.



Kashban schrieb:


> Danke, Social Justice Warrior Lukas Schmid.
> 
> Natürlich sind alle Menschen, denen die sexuelle Orientierung von Charakteren völlig schnuppe ist und die einfach nur gute (Superhelden-)Geschichten mit glaubwürdigen Charakteren erleben wollen, direkt verdammenswert, homophobisch, Schreihälse und überhaupt der Abschaum der Menschheit. Gleiches gilt für Menschen, die ihre religiösen Gefühle verletzt sehen oder die der Meinung sind, Kinder wären in der Regel immer noch besser bei Mutter und Vater aufgehoben statt in Patchwork-Familien beliebiger Zusammensetzung.
> 
> ...



Tschö mit ö, du wirst nicht vermisst werden Ob du "woke" Unternehmen unterstützt oder nicht ist ebenso schnurzpiepegal, du zählst nichts für die Masse und ewiggestrige nsichten wie die, die du hier zum Ausdruck brachtest, sterben nicht ohne Grund aus 





arrgh84 schrieb:


> Warum gibt Hollywood Menschen mit physischen und/oder psychischen Beeinträchtigungen keine Plattform? Warum hat Loki nicht mal eine Depression oder Zwangsstörung? Warum gibt es nicht mal einen Superhelden mit Downsyndrom zu sehen? Solche Darstellungen wären wohl schon eher notwendig, angesichts des breiten Spektrums der dadurch Angesprochenen.



Sowas gibt es in Serien schon seit Ewigkeiten. Scrubs hatte sowohl depressive Figuren als auch eine mit Zwangsstörungen, dann hätten wir noch Big Bang Theory mit Autismus, OCD, Narzissmus etc. und die Art wie Brooklyn NineNine Rassismus behandelt hat beispielsweise war einfach vorbildlich. 

Das einzige was mir wirklich nicht einfällt ist eine Figur mit Downsyndrom. 



kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Mehr als 90% der Menschheit ist heterosexuell und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben. Natürlich habt ihr recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass jeder selbst über seine Sexualität entscheiden soll, was er für richtig empfindet. Dass man aber nun mehr als 90% der Menschheit die Homosexualität aufdrängen will, Dann läuft das doch genau in die verkehrte Richtung. Wenn ich für mich keine Schwulenszene in einem Film oder einem spiel haben will, dann ist das für mich meine freie und persönliche Entscheidung und die Entscheidung der Mehrheit. Die meisten werden sich solche Medien dann nicht mehr anschauen. Ob die Produzenten dann Geld machen ist eine andere Frage. Warum will man uns aber unbedingt aufdrängen, dass wir uns sowas anschauen sollen und gegebenenfalls selbst homosexuell werden sollen? Der Hammer ist dann auch noch, dass der Autor, jeden der sowas sich nicht aufdrängen lassen will als Dumm bezeichnet. Also sowas lass ich mir nicht bieten!



Digger, wenn du so unsicher bist in deiner Sexualität dass das Sehen von Homosexualität dich "schwul machen" kann, boy oh boy hab ich schlechte Nachrichten für dich


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Deinem Beispiel nach schlägst du also vor, dass 90% der Bevölkerung eine 10%ige Minderheit aus der Gesellschaft ausschließen/verdrängen soll, nur weil diese 10%ige Minderheit nicht heterosexuell ist? Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, aber diese 10% (keine Ahnung, ob die Zahlen tatsächlich so stimmen) sind auch Teil unserer Gesellschaft.


Ich hab ihn so verstanden das er einfach nur das übertriebene "in your face" für die Mehrheit unterbinden will, nicht die Sache an sich.


----------



## Martina (26. Juni 2021)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Mehr als 90% der Menschheit ist heterosexuell und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben. Natürlich habt ihr recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass jeder selbst über seine Sexualität entscheiden soll, was er für richtig empfindet. Dass man aber nun mehr als 90% der Menschheit die Homosexualität aufdrängen will, Dann läuft das doch genau in die verkehrte Richtung. Wenn ich für mich keine Schwulenszene in einem Film oder einem spiel haben will, dann ist das für mich meine freie und persönliche Entscheidung und die Entscheidung der Mehrheit. Die meisten werden sich solche Medien dann nicht mehr anschauen. Ob die Produzenten dann Geld machen ist eine andere Frage. Warum will man uns aber unbedingt aufdrängen, dass wir uns sowas anschauen sollen und gegebenenfalls selbst homosexuell werden sollen? Der Hammer ist dann auch noch, dass der Autor, jeden der sowas sich nicht aufdrängen lassen will als Dumm bezeichnet. Also sowas lass ich mir nicht bieten!


"und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben"  So hingestellt ist das an Respektlosigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten. Homosexualität gehört genau so zum Leben wie hetero zu sein oder auch Bi.

Aufdrängen will ?  Was laberst du?
Man kann eine Sexualität niemanden aufdrängen und auch nicht beibringen, so etwas entwickelt sich von selber.

Du bist echt ein Witz ..."Warum will man uns aber unbedingt aufdrängen, dass wir uns sowas anschauen sollen und gegebenenfalls selbst homosexuell werden sollen?" 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll über so einen Unsinn.


----------



## kingcoolstar (26. Juni 2021)

Jetzt werden auch noch meine Kommentare gelöscht, weil meine Meinung nicht dem Trend passt. Habe ich irgendjemand beleidigt oder Hasswörter benutzt?

Ich hoffe wenigstens dass dieser Kommentar enthalten bleibt. Nein ich möchte niemanden aus der Gesellschaft ausschließen. Mich stört nur, dass man uns heterosexuellen aufdrängen will, sich gefälligst homosexuell Inhalte zu geben. Wenn ich und die Mehrheit der Menschheit Homosexualität vermeiden will, dann ist das unser freiwilliges Recht. Wenn ich also dementsprechend mir keine Videos und Spiele Kaufe wo Homosexualität glorifiziert wird, ist das ebenso mein Recht. Es ist aber nicht das Recht des Autors dieses Beitrags gleich alle die ähnlich wie ich denken als Dumm und in ihrer Sexualität verunsichert fühlen zu beleidigen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> "und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben"


Damit es plausibel wird müßte da natürlich ein "und/oder" stehen, aber wenn man es falsch verstehen will und es auf die Goldwaage legt ist es natürlich immer einfacher. 



kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Jetzt werden auch noch meine Kommentare gelöscht, weil meine Meinung nicht dem Trend passt. Habe ich irgendjemand beleidigt oder Hasswörter benutzt?


Och, vage Vermutungen/Andeutungen können hier schon mal für eine Verwarnung sorgen wenn sich der Redakteur den Schuh auch wenn der nicht passt anzieht und dann als Ankläger, Richter und Henker in einer Person agiert. 

Also don't panic.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. Juni 2021)

Bei sowas frage ich mich immer ob es denn wirklich die Leute sind die es selbst betrifft die mehr Toleranz und Diversität fordern oder ob es eher Leute sind die überhaupt nicht zu irgendeiner Minderheit gehören und nur zeigen wollen was für tolle Menschen sie sind. 

Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn sowas in Filmen oder Spielen eingearbeitet wird. Allerdings sollte es dann auch eine Relevanz für den Film oder das Spiel haben.
Wenn es für die Geschichte überhaupt keine Rolle spielt dann ist mir doch auch völlig wumpe welche sexuelle Orientierung die Charaktere haben.

Mit dem ganzen Superheldenkram kann ich generell nichts anfangen. Daher weiß ich auch nicht wer dieser Loki ist. Und ein Tell Me Why habe ich leider auch immernoch nicht gespielt. Und sonst fällt mir jetzt grade kein Beispiel ein um sagen zu können wo es vielleicht Sinn oder kein Sinn macht das Thema einzuarbeiten.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Müssen nicht, aber ist schön wenn es dadurch weiter normalisiert wird und positive Identifikationsbeispiele zementiert werden.


Das wäre so, wenn im Fernsehen nicht immer irgendwelche aufgetakelten histerischen Tunten in den Vordergrund gestellt würden, die einfach nur auf die Nerven gehen, anstelle normale Homosexuelle, die den Großteil darstellen aber wegen der übertriebenen Darstellungen total untergehen. 



Martina schrieb:


> "und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben"  So hingestellt ist das an Respektlosigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten. Homosexualität gehört genau so zum Leben wie hetero zu sein oder auch Bi.


Ich verlange nicht von einem Homosexuellen, dass er sich heterosexuelle Inhalte anschaut. Genauso verlange ich, dass meine sexuelle Ausrichtung respektiert wird. Warum sollte ich mir also als Hetero homosexuelle Inhalte anschauen? Die geben mir nichts, sie sind für mich belang- und bedeutungslos, da sie mich nicht ansprechen. 
Aus Respekt vor Homosexualität muss ich das schauen? Warum? Fühlt sich die Homosexualität dadurch besser? Kein Homosexueller weiß, ob ich sowas konsumiere oder nicht.

Die Beziehung in Brokeback Mountain hat mich z.B. total kalt gelassen. Der ganze Konflikt hat mich einfach nicht angesprochen und war mir völlig egal, wodurch der Film sehr langweilig wurde. Gerettet hat ihn die erste Hälfte mit den schönen Landschaften.


----------



## arrgh (26. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man es als Diktatur empfindet kein Arschloch zu sein, ist nicht die Gesellschaft das Problem, sondern viel eher liegt das Problem daran, dass man andere Auschließt, beleidigen will weil die keine weißer CIS Männer sind, aka. man ist halt ein Arschloch und tut alles mögliche um das zu rechtfertigen


Es geht nicht darum, queere Menschen zu diskriminieren oder in irgendeiner Weise zu benachteiligen. Es ist auch überhaupt nicht schlecht, dass man sie in Narrativen, wie etwa einem Film, abbildet und thematisiert.

Was allerdings nicht gut ist, ist, wie man diesen Diskurs führt. Und damit meine ich, unter anderem, diese kolossale und aggressiv durchgeführte mediale Inszenierung, die im Rahmen einer noch nie dagewesenen Obsession des Geschlechterdenkens steht. Und dies wirkt sich, unter anderem, auch auf unsere Art und Weise aus, wie wir Geschichten erzählen:

Wo es in der Vergangenheit darum ging, zu erzählen, was eine Figur erlebt und durchmacht, geht es heute nun darum, was eine Figur vor dem Hintergrund des eigenen Geschlechts oder der eigenen sexuellen Orientierung erlebt und durchmacht. Oder zumindest in Verbindung damit. Das Geschlecht oder die sexuelle Orientierung wird künstlich zum Dreh und Angelpunkt, wird zur anthropologischen Grundprämisse: Nicht was er denkt, fühlt oder tut ist ausschlaggebend, nein, die Identität des modernen Menschen speist sich nun aus seiner sexuellen Orientierung und dementsprechend aus dem harten Los, einer extremen Minderheit (Beispiel Pansexualität), einer sozialen Randsphäre anzugehören. Wahrlich dramatisch!

Und sich nun gegen dieses politische Narrativ zu stemmen, werter Herr, hat nichts mit Arschlochsein zu tun. Nein, vielmehr geht es darum, sich gegen diese eindimensionalen Perspektiven auf personaler Identität zu wehren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich, "grau" darf es nicht geben und im Namen der selbsternannten "besseren Seite" kann man auch viel besser mit Steinen/Schmutz/Whatever werfen.


Was verstehst du unter Grauzone? 

Die mediale Präsenz und die LGBT+ Bewegung sind (mal mehr, mal weniger gelungene) Reaktionen auf entsprechende gesellschaftliche Missstände. Keinesfalls umgekehrt. 

Wenn man sich also über die mediale Präsenz dieser Thematik so echauffiert, sich genervt fühlt und einem die Hutschnur hoch geht, ist das kein durch das Thema geschaffenes Problem. Das Problem liegt viel tiefer und im Menschen selbst. Es ist naheliegend, dass der Rezipient möglicherweise doch mit anderen sexuellen Orientierungen und Geschlechteridentitäten ein "kleines" Problem hat. Oder vielleicht ein Problem mit dem eigenen Geschlecht und der eigenen Rolle in der Gesellschaft. 

Und - ich übertreibe jetzt hier mal bewusst - wenn man sagt "Ich hab ja nichts gegen Schwule/Lesben, aber ich will sowas nicht sehen." und im gleichen Atemzug Lesbenpornos konsumiert und seiner Freundin in aller Öffentlichkeit den Magen ausschleckt, passt da irgendwas nicht zusammen. 

Hab's auch nie verstanden, warum so manche heterosexuelle Menschen sich eher abwertend gegen Homosexualität äußern, aber mir dann erzählen, dass sie sich letzten Abend einen "geilen Lesbenporno" rein gepfiffen haben. 

Zu sagen "Ich hab nix dagegen, aber nervt mich nicht damit" (oder alternative Aussagen zu dem Thema) löst das Problem nicht, das nun mal vorhanden ist. Mediale Präsenz löst das Problem auch nicht, sollte aber doch mal zum Nachdenken anregen und aufzeigen, dass dieses Thema knallharte Realität ist. Vor allem darüber, WARUM das Thema medial präsent ist. 



Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Muss dieser Kram wirklich überall sein? Ich möchte zocken, ich möchte mich bei einem Actionfilm unterhalten fühlen. Und nicht tiefschürfend über Probleme dieser Welt nachdenken. Wenn ich das will, schaue ich entsprechende tiefgründige Filme.


Daran wirst du ja auch nicht gehindert.



arrgh84 schrieb:


> Wo es in der Vergangenheit darum ging, zu erzählen, was eine Figur erlebt und durchmacht, geht es heute nun darum, was eine Figur vor dem Hintergrund des eigenen Geschlechts oder der eigenen sexuellen Orientierung erlebt. Oder zumindest in Verbindung damit. Das Geschlecht oder die sexuelle Orientierung wird künstlich zum Dreh und Angelpunkt, wird zur anthropologischen Grundprämisse: Nicht was er denkt, fühlt oder tut ist ausschlaggebend, nein, die Identität des modernen Menschen speist sich nun aus seiner sexuellen Orientierung und dementsprechend aus dem harten Los, einer extremen Minderheit (Beispiel Pansexualität), einer sozialen Randshpähre anzugehören. Wahrlich dramatisch!


Über die Umsetzung kann man sich vortrefflich streiten. Ich fand es auch ziemlich beläppert, wie gekünstelt und aufgesetzt der "starke Frauen"-Moment am Ende von Avengers: Endgame inszeniert wurde. 

Aber im Grunde gehört das Geschlecht und die sexuelle Orientierung zu einer Figur dazu. Sie kann, darf und sollte auch Thema sein. Ob das nun hetero, homo, bi oder pan ist oder eben männlich, weiblich o.ä. Das ist Teil der Identität einer Figur und oft auch der Grund, warum sie dies und jenes erlebt und durchlebt.


----------



## Kashban (26. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Terminator nicht vergessen!
> 
> Hier übrigens eine, wie ich finde, gelungene Analyse eines verwandten Themas: Feministische Propaganda und aggressive Dekonstruktion von Geschlechterrollen in "Charlie's Angels".
> 
> ...


Ich habe nur die aufgezählt, die mir spontan eingefallen sind. Natürlich hast Du recht, da gibt es noch so viele mehr. Captain Marvel z.B, jemand anders hat Charlies Angels genannt.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Ironie deines polemischen Unsinns hier merkste selbst oder?
> 
> wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen ... ach mit Felsbrocken, werfen


Danke für die Bestätigung, dass konservative und traditionelle Werte von Ihnen und Ihresgleichen nicht toleriert werden, ebensowenig wie mein Wunsch, nicht mit LGBTQ+xyz-Themen in jedem einzelnen Medium und bei jeder Gelegenheit zugeschüttet zu werden.

Ein ganzer Monat für Pride. Völlig übertrieben.


TheSinner schrieb:


> Tschö mit ö, du wirst nicht vermisst werden Ob du "woke" Unternehmen unterstützt oder nicht ist ebenso schnurzpiepegal, du zählst nichts für die Masse und ewiggestrige nsichten wie die, die du hier zum Ausdruck brachtest, sterben nicht ohne Grund aus


Sie sind das Paradebeispiel eines Menschen, der von sich auf andere schließt. Die Daten sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache, egal, ob es um Gendersprech, Frauenquoten, Feminismus oder Diversität geht. 

Was bringt Ihnen dieses "Virtue Signaling" eigentlich so? Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen. 

Stößchen und Küsschen links/rechts .


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Danke für die Bestätigung, dass konservative und traditionelle Werte von Ihnen und Ihresgleichen nicht toleriert werden, ebensowenig wie mein Wunsch, nicht mit LGBTQ+xyz-Themen in jedem einzelnen Medium und bei jeder Gelegenheit zugeschüttet zu werden.


Du unterliegst scheinbar dem Irrturm, dass es dir aufgezwungen wird. Du hast es als Konsument aber selbst in der Hand, auszuwählen, welche Inhalte du konsumierst und welche nicht. 

Übrigens ist nicht jede Tradition erhaltenswert. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Ein ganzer Monat für Pride. Völlig übertrieben.


Wieso?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Juni 2021)

Na, da kann sich der Autor als einer der Gerechten wieder aufplustern - ist halt gerade in.
Das er dabei der halben Leserschaft als Abschaum schriftlich einfach mal kräftig ins Gesicht rotzt, weil Kritiker gleich Unmenschen, gehört halt dazu.
Generiert Klicks.
Die Frage ist halt nur wann die generierten Klicks den Wegfall von Abos wettmachen.
Bin auch schon am überlegen, warum ich für jede Ausgabe in die Tanke latsche und sie mir hole, andere Verleger haben auch hübsche Gamingzeitschriftstöchter dort rumstehen.
Vielleicht sind die auch so drauf und stehen online auf Kolumnen, Meinungen, Kommentare der Redakteure zu ihren politischen Steckenpferdchen, aber probieren geht ja bekanntlich über studieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2021)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Jetzt werden auch noch meine Kommentare gelöscht, weil meine Meinung nicht dem Trend passt. Habe ich irgendjemand beleidigt oder Hasswörter benutzt?


Der ist doch da  Beitrag #16


----------



## Kashban (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du unterliegst scheinbar dem Irrturm, dass es dir aufgezwungen wird. Du hast es als Konsument aber selbst in der Hand, auszuwählen, welche Inhalte du konsumierst und welche nicht.
> 
> Übrigens ist nicht jede Tradition erhaltenswert.
> 
> ...


Aber sicher wird es mir aufgezwungen. Ehemals Star Wars Fan, ehemals Star Trek Fan, den Dr. Who Reboot fand ich richtig gut, EM oder WM schaue ich auch schon mal. Nirgendwo kommt man mehr an Feminismus, Identitätspolitik und Diversitätsagenda vorbei, obwohl es der Mehrheit nachweislich zunehmend auf die Nerven geht.

Pride Month: Eine kleine Minderheit bekommt einen ganzen Monat zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Wie kann das verhältnismäßig sein im Vergleich zu anderen (größeren) marginalisierten Gruppen, zum Beispiel männlichen Gewaltopfern?


----------



## xaan (26. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, queere Menschen zu diskriminieren oder in irgendeiner Weise zu benachteiligen. Es ist auch überhaupt nicht schlecht, dass man sie in Narrativen, wie etwa einem Film, abbildet und thematisiert.
> 
> Was allerdings nicht gut ist, ist, wie man diesen Diskurs führt. Und damit meine ich, unter anderem, diese kolossale und aggressiv durchgeführte mediale Inszenierung, die im Rahmen einer noch nie dagewesenen Obsession des Geschlechterdenkens steht. Und dies wirkt sich, unter anderem, auch auf unsere Art und Weise aus, wie wir Geschichten erzählen:



Ich denke das Problem ist hier gar nicht die Darstellung solcher Themen sondern die subjektive Wahrnehmung derer, die sich davon genervt fühlen. Man kennt das unter dem Begriff "Frequenzillusion". Wenn man auf ein Thema sensibel reagiert, dann meint man plötzlich es überall zu sehen.

Betroffene Menschen reagieren darauf dann meist mit:
_"Ich hab nichts gegen das Thema, aber doch SO. und nicht SO häufig. Und nicht SO nervig."_.

Da könnte man versucht sein zu glaube, wenn man das Thema nur besser, rücksichtsvoller und zurückhaltender behandelt, dann bekäme man diese Leute mit ins Boot. Dann würde die Kritik verstumen. Das aber ist ein Trugschluss. Denn es gibt keine Darstellungsform die keine Kritik verursachen würde. Loki ist eine Figur die in jeder erdenklichen Vorlage Bisexuell ist, von der nordischen Mythologie über die Marvel Comic - und jetzt eben auch im MCU. Wo, wenn nicht hier wäre es kein Problem das Thema vorkommen zu lassen? Und doch stäßt es auch hier auf Kritik.

Denn anders als behauptet ist das Problem eben doch nicht die Darstellung - sondern das Thema an sich.


----------



## Martina (26. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das wäre so, wenn im Fernsehen nicht immer irgendwelche aufgetakelten histerischen Tunten in den Vordergrund gestellt würden, die einfach nur auf die Nerven gehen, anstelle normale Homosexuelle, die den Großteil darstellen aber wegen der übertriebenen Darstellungen total untergehen.
> 
> 
> Ich verlange nicht von einem Homosexuellen, dass er sich heterosexuelle Inhalte anschaut. Genauso verlange ich, dass meine sexuelle Ausrichtung respektiert wird. Warum sollte ich mir also als Hetero homosexuelle Inhalte anschauen? Die geben mir nichts, sie sind für mich belang- und bedeutungslos, da sie mich nicht ansprechen.
> ...



Ich muss gar nichts respektieren ( achten / gutheißen , sehr schätzen  ) sondern  nur tolerieren . Es geht auch nicht um Inhalten anschauen, sondern wen sich zwei Männer küssen, oder zwei Frauen, es ist einfach zu tolerieren. Es ist einfach normal. Ihr stellt es immer in ein Ecke der "Verdamnis"

*Grundsätzlich interessierte mich die sexuelle Präferenz einer anderen Person überhaupt nicht.Ich würde auch nie danach fragen.*

Wenn man aber küssen, Händchen halten und das schon als "ekelig" ( auch wenn es keiner geschrieben hat )   ansieht, und nicht anders ist  es das für euch, dann habt IHR ein Problem und nicht andere.

Gefallen mir "Tunten" wie du sie nennst? Nein, aber herje Leben und Leben lassen. Und warum muss man jemanden beleidigen? Denn das Wort "Tunte" ist einfach eine.

_Wiki: Oft wird dieser Ausdruck sowohl in heterosexuellen als auch homosexuellen Kreisen abwertend im Sinne von „Weichei“ und „Mann in Frauenkleidern“ verwendet.__[3]_ 

Selbiges könnte ich , für MICH, auch über den Bachelor/ette oder Sommerhaus der Stars oder Dschungelkamp sagen.
Ich gucke es einfach nicht - fertig. Aber es gibt genug Menschen die es gut finden. Dann ist das halt so.

Das Problem ist einfach das ihr euch angewidert fühlt von homosexuellen Menschen. 
Daran solltet ihr einfach arbeiten. 

Wie gesagt..es muss nicht akzeptiert werden ...aber toleriert es einfach. 

LEBEN und LEBEN LASSEN


----------



## Martina (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Aber sicher wird es mir aufgezwungen. Ehemals Star Wars Fan, ehemals Star Trek Fan, den Dr. Who Reboot fand ich richtig gut, EM oder WM schaue ich auch schon mal. Nirgendwo kommt man mehr an Feminismus, Identitätspolitik und Diversitätsagenda vorbei, obwohl es der Mehrheit nachweislich zunehmend auf die Nerven geht.
> 
> Pride Month: Eine kleine Minderheit bekommt einen ganzen Monat zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Wie kann das verhältnismäßig sein im Vergleich zu anderen (größeren) marginalisierten Gruppen, zum Beispiel männlichen Gewaltopfern?



Wie kann man nur so ein Rückständiges denken an den Tag legen?

Pride Month: genau weil solche Menschen wie DU es bist dieses Menschen unterdrücken möchtest. Wenn es nämlich eine allgemeine Normalität wäre, würde es auch keinen Pride Month geben. Hier wird eben auch Missstände hingewiesen, die es immer noch gibt....Beispiele auch her gibt es genug


----------



## TheSinner (26. Juni 2021)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Jetzt werden auch noch meine Kommentare gelöscht, weil meine Meinung nicht dem Trend passt. Habe ich irgendjemand beleidigt oder Hasswörter benutzt?
> 
> Ich hoffe wenigstens dass dieser Kommentar enthalten bleibt. Nein ich möchte niemanden aus der Gesellschaft ausschließen. Mich stört nur, dass man uns heterosexuellen aufdrängen will, sich gefälligst homosexuell Inhalte zu geben. Wenn ich und die Mehrheit der Menschheit Homosexualität vermeiden will, dann ist das unser freiwilliges Recht. Wenn ich also dementsprechend mir keine Videos und Spiele Kaufe wo Homosexualität glorifiziert wird, ist das ebenso mein Recht. Es ist aber nicht das Recht des Autors dieses Beitrags gleich alle die ähnlich wie ich denken als Dumm und in ihrer Sexualität verunsichert fühlen zu beleidigen.



Tja. Ich würd ja auf der kleinsten Violine der Welt spielen für dich aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab schon alles zu dem was du schriebst geschrieben das ich loswerden wollte.  Drum belass ichs bei 'nem Zitat:


Meine Freunde sind homosexuell.
Meine Freunde sind alle kriminell.
Sie *** sich ganz einfach so,
gegenseitig in den Po,
und das macht ihnen auch noch Spaß.
Dürfen die das?
Dürfen die das?




LesterPG schrieb:


> Damit es plausibel wird müßte da natürlich ein "und/oder" stehen, aber wenn man es falsch verstehen will und es auf die Goldwaage legt ist es natürlich immer einfacher.
> 
> 
> Och, vage Vermutungen/Andeutungen können hier schon mal für eine Verwarnung sorgen wenn sich der Redakteur den Schuh auch wenn der nicht passt anzieht und dann als Ankläger, Richter und Henker in einer Person agiert.
> ...



Du meinst wenn Moderatoren genau das tun, was ihr Job ist? Tja. Ja. Das kann schon sein, je nachdem wie man sich so ausdrückt. Mit Meinungen per se hat das nach meinen Erfahrungen allerdings wenig zu tun und ich bin saloppe 17 Jahre hier am Start und keinesfalls auf den Mund gefallen oder halte mit meinen Meinungen hinterm Berg.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das wäre so, wenn im Fernsehen nicht immer irgendwelche aufgetakelten histerischen Tunten in den Vordergrund gestellt würden, die einfach nur auf die Nerven gehen, anstelle normale Homosexuelle, die den Großteil darstellen aber wegen der übertriebenen Darstellungen total untergehen.
> 
> 
> Ich verlange nicht von einem Homosexuellen, dass er sich heterosexuelle Inhalte anschaut.




Ehrlich gesagt: Doch, genau das tust du indirekt weil das eben als "normal" angesehen wird obwohl es das natürlich gar nicht ist. Deshalg erledigt sich auch direkt dein Folgesargumentationsstrang: 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genauso verlange ich, dass meine sexuelle Ausrichtung respektiert wird. Warum sollte ich mir also als Hetero homosexuelle Inhalte anschauen? Die geben mir nichts, sie sind für mich belang- und bedeutungslos, da sie mich nicht ansprechen.
> Aus Respekt vor Homosexualität muss ich das schauen? Warum? Fühlt sich die Homosexualität dadurch besser? Kein Homosexueller weiß, ob ich sowas konsumiere oder nicht.
> 
> Die Beziehung in Brokeback Mountain hat mich z.B. total kalt gelassen. Der ganze Konflikt hat mich einfach nicht angesprochen und war mir völlig egal, wodurch der Film sehr langweilig wurde. Gerettet hat ihn die erste Hälfte mit den schönen Landschaften.



Du mach dir nix draus, aus demselben Grund (dass es mir nichts gibt) weigere ich mich mir irgendwelche Asia-Zeichentrick-Dinger reinzuziehen obwohl da offenbar einige drauf stehen.

Abschließend: Ich habe diverse Freunde aller möglicher Ausrichtungen, von hetero zu homo zu bi zu pan zu asexuell und einer meiner Krankenpfleger ist trans. Und jetzt? Wisst ihr was die alle gemein haben?

Sie sind Menschen. Wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Ich muss gar nichts respektieren ( achten / gutheißen , sehr schätzen  ) sondern  nur tolerieren . Es geht auch nicht um Inhalten anschauen, sondern wen sich zwei Männer küssen, oder zwei Frauen, es ist einfach zu tolerieren. Es ist einfach normal. Ihr stellt es immer in ein Ecke der "Verdamnis"
> 
> *Grundsätzlich interessierte mich die sexuelle Präferenz einer anderen Person überhaupt nicht.Ich würde auch nie danach fragen.*
> 
> ...


Genau das ist dein Mißverständnis. Es widert mich nicht an, es interessiert mich nur nicht, weswegen ich es nicht mit der Faust ständig aufs Auge gedrückt haben muss. 

Und natürlich können Homosexuelle in der Öffentlichkeit gerne genauso Händchen halten oder sich Küsschen geben wie Heterosexuelle, tangiert mich absolut nicht.

Du willst es vielleicht nicht verstehen aber es macht nun mal einen Unterschied, ob eine Person einfach irgendwas ist oder ob mir diese Person und seine sexuellen Vorlieben direkt vor die Nase gehalten werden und wenn dadurch der eigentliche Inhalt um den es geht in den Hintergrund rückt. 

Und ich denke eben, solche "Buntgestalten" wie das homosexuelle Jurymitglied bei "Let's Dance" tun der LGBT Community eben keinen gefallen, weil sie schlicht Lachnummern sind. Das sind Comedians aber eben keine guten Vertreter für Homosexuelle, Transgender und Co.


TheSinner schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Doch, genau das tust du indirekt weil das eben als "normal" angesehen wird obwohl es das natürlich gar nicht ist. Deshalg erledigt sich auch direkt dein Folgesargumentationsstrang:


Genau das ist das Problem von Leuten wie dir, sie wollen alles immer in eine Ecke drücken. Toleranz geht für euch immer nur in eine Richtung und wehe andere fordern sie. 





> Du mach dir nix draus, aus demselben Grund (dass es mir nichts gibt) weigere ich mich mir irgendwelche Asia-Zeichentrick-Dinger reinzuziehen obwohl da offenbar einige drauf stehen.


Und niemand zwingt dich dazu!

Also höre gefälligst auf mich zwingen zu wollen mir irgendwas mit Schwulen anschauen zu müssen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Aber sicher wird es mir aufgezwungen. Ehemals Star Wars Fan, ehemals Star Trek Fan, den Dr. Who Reboot fand ich richtig gut, EM oder WM schaue ich auch schon mal. Nirgendwo kommt man mehr an Feminismus, Identitätspolitik und Diversitätsagenda vorbei, obwohl es der Mehrheit nachweislich zunehmend auf die Nerven geht.


Was hindert dich daran, es einfach nicht mehr zu konsumieren?  Inwiefern wird es dir aufgezwungen? Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal genauer erklären, inwiefern du zum Konsum gezwungen wirst. 

Hast du denn repräsentative Studien dazu, dass es der Mehrheit nachweislich auf die Nerven geht? Offizielle Umfragen?  Ne Umfrage auf ner konservativen Facebook-Seite ist übrigens nicht repräsentativ. 

Aber nehmen wir mal an, das mit dem "Aufzwingen" wäre korrekt: Nem Homosexuellen werden heterosexuelle Inhalte aufgrund der schieren Menge eher aufgezwungen, als umgekehrt. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Pride Month: Eine kleine Minderheit bekommt einen ganzen Monat zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Wie kann das verhältnismäßig sein im Vergleich zu anderen (größeren) marginalisierten Gruppen, zum Beispiel männlichen Gewaltopfern?


Wieso sollten Minderheiten kein Gehör bekommen? Wieso sollte man Minderheiten ignorieren? Weil sie in der Minderheit sind? Die gehören doch genauso zur Gesellschaft, wie du und ich. Was du da jetzt von dir gibst, ist Whataboutism und völliger Unfug. 

Und dass viele dieser Minderheiten viele Jahre lang Opfer von Unterdrückungen waren etc. und nach wie vor in vielen Bereichen des Lebens vor verschlossenen Türen stehen, macht den Pride Month keinesfalls unverhältnismäßig. 

Ich zitiere mal an der Stelle mich selbst aus Beitrag #30: 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die mediale Präsenz und die LGBT+ Bewegung sind (mal mehr, mal weniger gelungene) Reaktionen auf entsprechende gesellschaftliche Missstände. Keinesfalls umgekehrt.



Und dass hier von einem User abwertend  (und leider straffrei) von "hysterischen Tunten gesprochen wird, bestätigt meine These nur noch. 

Kleiner Fun Fact: Männer sind auch Opfer von Gewalt, natürlich. Tatsächlich sind die statistisch noch eher Opfer von Gewalt, als Frauen. Der größte Teil der Gewalt geht allerdings auch von Männern aus. Das fängt schon auf dem Schulhof an. 

Von welcher Art Gewalt redest du da also? Von der Klopperei zwischen Jungs auf dem Schulhof? Von Überfällen durch Männer auf Männer? 

Oder redest du von systematischer Unterdrückung und Diskriminierung, die erst seit kurzem bekämpft wird? Denn genau darum geht es ja bei dieser ganzen Thematik und davon sind heterosexuelle cis-Männer, zu denen auch ich gehöre, keinesfalls Opfer. Niemand hat etwas dagegen, wenn man sich da stark macht und Lösungsansätze sucht. Hat halt nur nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Deswegen Whataboutism.


----------



## xaan (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Aber sicher wird es mir aufgezwungen. Ehemals Star Wars Fan, ehemals Star Trek Fan, den Dr. Who Reboot fand ich richtig gut, EM oder WM schaue ich auch schon mal. Nirgendwo kommt man mehr an Feminismus, Identitätspolitik und Diversitätsagenda vorbei, obwohl es der Mehrheit nachweislich zunehmend auf die Nerven geht.


Das Problem gibt es doch aber immer. George Lucas hat uns Jar Jar Binks aufgezwungen. Disney hat uns diese unglaublich schlechte Sequel-Trilogie aufgezwungen. Und was ist, wenn ich keine heterosexuellen Charaktere sehen will? Kann ich mich dann eigentlich hinstellen und jammern, dass mir 99,999% aller Medienerzeugnisse heteronormative Sexualität in den Hals rammen?

Wie? Nein? Das ist kompletter Blödsinn?
Richtig.



Kashban schrieb:


> Pride Month: Eine kleine Minderheit bekommt einen ganzen Monat zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Wie kann das verhältnismäßig sein im Vergleich zu anderen (größeren) marginalisierten Gruppen, zum Beispiel männlichen Gewaltopfern?


Die Gründe dafür, dass Männer Opfer von Gewalt werden sind so zahlreich, dass sie sich nicht mehr einfach zu einem einzelnen Event zusammen fassen lassen. Überhaupt ist es immer besser ein Event so zu veranstalten, dass die Gründe für die Gewalt sichtbar werden. Beim Pride Month sind eben unter Anderem schwule Männer dran, die Opfer von Verfolgung wurden und immernoch werden.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2021)

irgendwie ist es schon interessant: Viele hier die so hart gegen Pride Mounth sind, jammern sonst immer rum von wegen "Freie Meinungsäußerung"
aber scheinbar geht das mal wieder nur für eine Richtung, bei anderen Seiten ist man aufeinmal so schwer für unterdrückung


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und dass hier von einem User abwertend  (und leider straffrei) von "hysterischen Tunten gesprochen wird,....


Der Begriff Tunte wurde von mir in einem ganz bestimmten Kontext verwendet. Nämlich für extrem aufgestylte Showstars, die der LGBT Community keinen gefallen tun indem sie sich so "extravagant" präsentieren und quasi als Comedian agieren. Meiner Einschätzung nach erweisen sie normalen Homosexuellen und Transgendern damit einen Bärendienst und helfen eben mitnichten der Normalisierung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Begriff Tunte wurde von mir in einem ganz bestimmten Kontext verwendet. Nämlich für extrem aufgestylte Showstars, die der LGBT Community keinen gefallen tun indem sie sich so "extravagant" präsentieren und quasi als Comedian agieren. Meiner Einschätzung nach erweisen sie normalen Homosexuellen und Transgendern damit einen Bärendienst und helfen eben mitnichten der Normalisierung.


Und die sind medial omnipräsent? Wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 

Aber selbst wenn, ist der Begriff "hysterische Tunte" ganz einfach mal asozial und führt zu keinem vernünftigen Diskurs. Kontext hin oder her, es ist und bleibt eine homophobe Beleidigung. Damit tust auch du...vor allem du, da du diesen Begriff bewusst zum denunzieren nutzt...niemandem einen Gefallen.


----------



## TheSinner (26. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist dein Mißverständnis. Es widert mich nicht an, es interessiert mich nur nicht, weswegen ich es nicht mit der Faust ständig aufs Auge gedrückt haben muss.
> 
> Und natürlich können Homosexuelle in der Öffentlichkeit gerne genauso Händchen halten oder sich Küsschen geben wie Heterosexuelle, tangiert mich absolut nicht.
> 
> ...



Doch leider schon denn, um es mal "mit ganz bestimmtem Kontext" zu verwenden: Das Internet ist voll von dem widerlichen Dreckszeug, überall werd ich mit verkackten Animetitties bombardiert. Ich muss mir also sehr wohl so einen unvorstellbar schlecht gemachten Müll anschauen.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Begriff Tunte wurde von mir in einem ganz bestimmten Kontext verwendet. Nämlich für extrem aufgestylte Showstars, die der LGBT Community keinen gefallen tun indem sie sich so "extravagant" präsentieren und quasi als Comedian agieren. Meiner Einschätzung nach erweisen sie normalen Homosexuellen und Transgendern damit einen Bärendienst und helfen eben mitnichten der Normalisierung.



Jeder so wie die Person mag, mir doch wurscht ob das ein aufgestylter Drag-Queen Typ ist oder eine hardcore Butch. Ich reg mich genauso wenig über hardcore Heteros auf wie z.B. (Und jetzt kommt die Superironie ins Spiel) Barney aus How I Met Your Mother.




Kashban schrieb:


> Aber sicher wird es mir aufgezwungen. Ehemals Star Wars Fan, ehemals Star Trek Fan, den Dr. Who Reboot fand ich richtig gut, EM oder WM schaue ich auch schon mal. Nirgendwo kommt man mehr an Feminismus, Identitätspolitik und Diversitätsagenda vorbei, obwohl es der Mehrheit nachweislich zunehmend auf die Nerven geht.
> 
> Pride Month: Eine kleine Minderheit bekommt einen ganzen Monat zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Wie kann das verhältnismäßig sein im Vergleich zu anderen (größeren) marginalisierten Gruppen, zum Beispiel männlichen Gewaltopfern?




Heul doch?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Grauzone?


In der zunehmend seid einigen Jahren beliebte "Differenzierung" sieht Grautöne nicht mehr vor.
Wer nicht dafür ist muss pauschal dagegen sein.

Beispiel:
Ist man kein Fan, ist man zwangsläufig ein Hater, jemand der z.B. den Vorgänger gespielt hat und das aktuelle Produkt schlechter findet ist da nicht vorgesehen, ergo muß er (nach gängiger Ansicht ) ein Hater sein.

Ähnliches kann man natürlich auch zu LGBT+ oder anderen Themen machen, da kommt dann schnell die Homophob oder Nazikeule zum Einsatz.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Doch leider schon denn, um es mal "mit ganz bestimmtem Kontext" zu verwenden: Das Internet ist voll von dem widerlichen Dreckszeug, überall werd ich mit verkackten Animetitties bombardiert. Ich muss mir also sehr wohl so einen unvorstellbar schlecht gemachten Müll anschauen.


Also Toleranz fordern, dass Heteros sich gefälligst Schwule ansehen müssen aber selbst komplett intolerant sein. Ach diese schöne geheuchelte Doppelmoral.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich mich doch wieder dazu hinleiten lassen diesen Artikel unbewußt zu füttern, dabei war doch klar, das genau diese Diskussion als Selbstzweck erzeugt werden sollte.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt habe ich mich doch wieder dazu hinleiten lassen diesen Artikel unbewußt zu füttern, dabei war doch klar, das genau diese Diskussion als Selbstzweck erzeugt werden sollte.


Ja, geht mir genauso. Dabei ist von vornherein klar, auf was es hinausläuft und deswegen komplett sinnfrei. 

Wie du selbst so schön gesagt hast, Grauzonen gibt es für bestimmte Leute nicht. Entweder bist du für etwas oder gegen und wenn du automatisch als dagegen erklärt bist, dann bist du ein böser Nazi. Immer die gleiche Leier von den gleichen Leuten hier.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. Juni 2021)

Mir wird das wieder zu hochgejazzt...

Bleibe da bei meinem Standpunkt, das ummodeln bestehender Games/Serien lehne ich *tendenziell* eher ab.
Bei neuen Produktionen ist es mir Wurscht, da muss man mich dann mit Qualität überzeugen.


----------



## Chroom (26. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EoqeW3-4SW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Martina (26. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist dein Mißverständnis. Es widert mich nicht an, es interessiert mich nur nicht, weswegen ich es nicht mit der Faust ständig aufs Auge gedrückt haben muss.
> 
> Und natürlich können Homosexuelle in der Öffentlichkeit gerne genauso Händchen halten oder sich Küsschen geben wie Heterosexuelle, tangiert mich absolut nicht.
> 
> ...


Da frage ich doch mal OFFEN: Wer hat denn direkt SEX vor deinen Augen gehabt?
Da bin ich mal gespannt. 


Was stört Dich an Buntgestalten?
WAS?
Bin du so wenig Mensch um darüber hinweg zu sehen, wie sich jemand kleidet oder gibt?
Die Lachnummer derzeitig hier - bist DU!
Du drückst dich selber in eine Ecke - in eine Homophobe Ecke
Du verlangst Toleranz bringst sie aber nicht selber auf und wenn man dir das aufzeigst dann sind wir böse.
WER zwingt dich dazu was mit schwulen anzuschauen? 
WER? WO?   Du redest doch von Sex , oder?


TheSinner schrieb:


> Jeder so wie die Person mag, mir doch wurscht ob das ein aufgestylter Drag-Queen Typ ist oder eine hardcore Butch. Ich reg mich genauso wenig über hardcore Heteros auf wie z.B. (Und jetzt kommt die Superironie ins Spiel) Barney aus How I Met Your Mother.




der witzigerweise im Real Life SCHWUL ist


----------



## Martina (26. Juni 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Jeder so wie die Person mag, mir doch wurscht ob das ein aufgestylter Drag-Queen Typ ist oder eine hardcore Butch. Ich reg mich genauso wenig über hardcore Heteros auf wie z.B. (Und jetzt kommt die Superironie ins Spiel) Barney aus How I Met Your Mother.




der witzigerweise im Real Life SCHWUL ist   


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also Toleranz fordern, dass Heteros sich gefälligst Schwule ansehen müssen aber selbst komplett intolerant sein. Ach diese schöne geheuchelte Doppelmoral.


WO musst du dir SCHWULE ansehen?

WO? Auf der Straße wenn sie sich küssen und Händchen halten?

Oder beim SEX?   Wo wurde dann dieser SEX gezeigt, das du da unbedingt hingucken musstest?


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In der zunehmend seid einigen Jahren beliebte "Differenzierung" sieht Grautöne nicht mehr vor.
> Wer nicht dafür ist muss pauschal dagegen sein.


War das denn jetzt jemals anders? Du tust ja gerade so, als sei das ein vollkommen neues Phänomen. 

Aber an welchem Punkt genau ist denn der Blick auf Grautöne nötig? Was sind denn diese Grautöne? Wenn es um Rechte geht? Wenn es um mediale Darstellung geht? 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Ist man kein Fan, ist man zwangsläufig ein Hater, jemand der z.B. den Vorgänger gespielt hat und das aktuelle Produkt schlechter findet ist da nicht vorgesehen, ergo muß er (nach gängiger Ansicht ) ein Hater sein.
> 
> Ähnliches kann man natürlich auch zu LGBT+ oder anderen Themen machen, da kommt dann schnell die Homophob oder Nazikeule zum Einsatz.


Und wer nicht dagegen ist, ist automatisch eine (Zitat eines mir persönlich bekannten Menschen) "Popoleckende Schwuchtel" oder (was ja noch viel geiler ist) ein Meinungsfaschist. Und nun? Die Sache kann man drehen, wie man will. Zu einem Ergebnis kommt man nicht, indem man dieses "Für und Wider"-Argument bringt. 

Man muss kein Fan davon sein. Aber man muss sich auch nicht über jede Darstellung anderer Sexualitäten und Geschlechtsidentitäten aufregen, nur weil es angeblich medial omnipräsent ist und angeblich alles kaputt macht. Weder das eine, noch das andere ist der Fall. 

Aussagen wie "Die Mehrheit will das nicht" oder "der Scheiß wird einem aufgezwungen und ist überall" konnten bisher nicht belegt werden. Keine Quelle, gar nichts. Es sind letztlich gefühlte Wahrheiten, aber keine Fakten. 

Viel zu oft geht es doch nicht darum, warum überhaupt ein Diskurs nötig ist. Vielmehr geht es darum, ob man sich damit befassen will oder nicht. Über das wieso, warum, weshalb will man sich keine Gedanken machen. Das scheint unerwünscht, weil "Meinungsfreiheit!!!111einseinself". Es geht darum, die eigene ganz persönliche Position zu stärken  und nicht darum, einen vernünftigen Diskurs zu führen. Und das ist ganz einfach mal falsch. 

Anstatt mal darüber nachzudenken, ob man nicht vielleicht doch selbst zu Problem beiträgt und warum Dinge wie der Pride Month überhaupt ins Leben gerufen wurden, wird eine Abwehrhaltung eingenommen...als vermeintliche Reaktion auf etwas, das von sich aus bereits eine Reaktion auf Menschen wie @Spiritogre ist, die sich ganz klar homophob äußern. 

Natürlich geht es auch um Aufmerksamkeit. Aber letztlich geht es darüber hinaus vor allem darum, sexuellen Orientierungen und Geschlechtsidentitäten, egal welcher Art, einen Platz in der Gesellschaft einzuräumen, ohne an Rechten einbüßen zu müssen und ohne angefeindet zu werden. 

Niemandem wird etwas aufgezwungen. Es gibt hierbei kein übergriffiges Verhalten.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also Toleranz fordern, dass Heteros sich gefälligst Schwule ansehen müssen aber selbst komplett intolerant sein. Ach diese schöne geheuchelte Doppelmoral.


Du hast dich bereits homophob und damit ziemlich intolerant geäußert. Ich glaube nicht, dass du in der Position bist, Toleranz für deine Meinung einzufordern. 

Aber statt dich aufzuregen könntest du auch einfach mal erklären, inwiefern du dazu gezwungen wirst, dir Schwule ansehen zu müssen? Brokeback Mountain hast du dir ja freiwillig angesehen. Da war ja keiner dir gegenüber übergriffig.


----------



## Martina (26. Juni 2021)

Ich muss einfach noch mal fragen: Wer guckt sich denn offenen Sex an auf der Straße, egal. ob hetero oder homo?
Denn davon reden wir ja. 
Denn nur DORT kann er dir so gesehen aufgezwungen werden. Dann wäre das aber, egal. ob hetero Sex oder Homo Sex ein öffentliche Ärgernis


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "der Scheiß wird einem aufgezwungen und ist überall" konnten bisher nicht belegt werden. *Keine Quelle, gar nichts.* Es sind letztlich gefühlte Wahrheiten, aber keine Fakten.


Wenn es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist, das nahezu (gefühlt) "jede Serie" mit Personen mit nicht heterosexueller Ausrichtung daherkommt dann gehört schon eine gehörige Ignoranz dazu.

Eine Quelle bedarf es für mich jedenfalls nicht um das zu bemerken.
Bleibt die Frage was erwartest Du ?

Eine Studie die besagt das unverhältnismäßig viele Serienerscheinung das beinhalten ?
Was soll diese Studie bringen bzw. wer bezahlt für diese Studie entsprechendes Geld, wenn man ihn doch zudem automatisch ins homophobe Lager schiebt.


----------



## Vordack (26. Juni 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir wirklich nicht einfällt ist eine Figur mit Downsyndrom.



Siehe hier: https://www.imdb.com/list/ls062258431/


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast dich bereits homophob und damit ziemlich intolerant geäußert. Ich glaube nicht, dass du in der Position bist, Toleranz für deine Meinung einzufordern.


Selektive Wahrnehmung at its best. Genau was ich gesagt habe, Leute wie du und Vorposter können scheinbar nicht anders als komplett intolerant und ignorant zu sein, wenn es nicht in ihre selbst auferlegte hohe moralische Denke passt sondern stecken alle die nicht 100 Prozent nach ihrer Ideologie-Pfeife tanzen automatisch ins Feindeslager. 

Die Intoleranten seid ihr, und ihr merkt es nicht einmal.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist, das nahezu (gefühlt) "jede Serie" mit Personen mit nicht heterosexueller Ausrichtung daherkommt dann gehört schon eine gehörige Ignoranz dazu.


This!
Um auch Martinas Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## TheSinner (26. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In der zunehmend seid einigen Jahren beliebte "Differenzierung" sieht Grautöne nicht mehr vor.
> Wer nicht dafür ist muss pauschal dagegen sein.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das noch nie passiert, obwohl ich auch sagen wir auf reddit schon schrieb dass Homosexualität genauso nichts Besonderes ist wie Heterosexualität.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also Toleranz fordern, dass Heteros sich gefälligst Schwule ansehen müssen aber selbst komplett intolerant sein. Ach diese schöne geheuchelte Doppelmoral.



Perlen vor die Säue. Dir versuchen wollen zu erklären wie idiotisch dieser Kommentar war würde mehr Zeit beanspruchen als ich bereit bin zu investieren. Daher belass ich es mal bei: That'sthejoke.png und verweise auf DEINE exakt selbe Intoleranz die ich persifliert habe. Offenbar mit durchschlagendem Erfolg.



Chroom schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeey, er ist der EINZIGE Schwule auf dem Campus okay?! 

Immer noch schde dass Little Britain damals endete und Come Fly With Me so schlecht war.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2021)

[/QUOTE]





TheSinner schrieb:


> Perlen vor die Säue. Dir versuchen wollen zu erklären wie idiotisch dieser Kommentar war würde mehr Zeit beanspruchen als ich bereit bin zu investieren. Daher belass ich es mal bei: That'sthejoke.png und verweise auf DEINE exakt selbe Intoleranz die ich persifliert habe. Offenbar mit durchschlagendem Erfolg.


Nur bin ich im Gegensatz zu dir nicht intolerant aber das merken Leute wie du ja eben gerade nicht aufgrund ihrer selektiven Wahrnehmung.


----------



## TheSinner (26. Juni 2021)

Nur bin ich im Gegensatz zu dir nicht intolerant aber das merken Leute wie du ja eben gerade nicht aufgrund ihrer selektiven Wahrnehmung.
[/QUOTE]

Neinnein, kein Stück. Du glaubst halt dass dir das aufgezwungen wird. Ich glaub halt dass mir der Animekack aufgezwungen wird. Und jetzt? Bis einer heult? Glaub mir, das werd nicht ich sein, ich hab ne Menge harten Scheiß hinter mir und so ne banale Diskussion mit Menschen die nichtmal bereit sind Fakten zu präsentieren gehört nichtmal zu den Top 500. 

Das Schöne ist ja, dass ich nichtmal intolerant gegenüber Anime bin aber das hast du gar nicht erst kapiert weil, Perle, Säue und so. Du hast absichtlich Tunte gesagt und ich halt absichtlich Animekack etc.,  das hast du allein dir selbst zuzuschreiben. Wenns dir nicht passt machs wie ich mit Anime und ignoriers einfach? PS Dasselbe kannst du mit schwulen Inhalten machen, juckt keine Sau.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Ich muss einfach noch mal fragen: Wer guckt sich denn offenen Sex an auf der Straße, egal. ob hetero oder homo?
> Denn davon reden wir ja.
> Denn nur DORT kann er dir so gesehen aufgezwungen werden. Dann wäre das aber, egal. ob hetero Sex oder Homo Sex ein öffentliche Ärgernis


Die Frage wird man dir vermutlich nicht beantworten. 

Einige Leute hier (namentlich @Spiritogre) begeben sich nun in die Opferrolle und vermeiden es wohl lieber, in den Spiegel zu schauen, den man ihnen vor hält.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Neinnein, kein Stück. Du glaubst halt dass dir das aufgezwungen wird. Ich glaub halt dass mir der Animekack aufgezwungen wird. Und jetzt? Bis einer heult? Glaub mir, das werd nicht ich sein, ich hab ne Menge harten Scheiß hinter mir und so ne banale Diskussion mit Menschen die nichtmal bereit sind Fakten zu präsentieren gehört nichtmal zu den Top 500.
> 
> Das Schöne ist ja, dass ich nichtmal intolerant gegenüber Anime bin aber das hast du gar nicht erst kapiert weil, Perle, Säue und so. Du hast absichtlich Tunte gesagt und ich halt absichtlich Animekack etc.,  das hast du allein dir selbst zuzuschreiben. Wenns dir nicht passt machs wie ich mit Anime und ignoriers einfach? PS Dasselbe kannst du mit schwulen Inhalten machen, juckt keine Sau.


Der Unterschied bei euch beiden ist ganz simpel: Du verletzt keine Rechte anderer, wenn du deine Abneigung gegenüber Animes kundtust und sie nicht konsumierst. 

Aber zu sagen "Mir werden homosexuelle Inhalte aufgezwungen" ist ziemlich leicht mit "Die sollen sich verpissen" zu übersetzen. Da kann man noch so sehr erzählen, dass man ja ach so tolerant ist und ja nichts gegen Schwule hätte. Man greift eine Person ja auch nicht (verbal oder physisch) an, wenn man kein Problem mit ihr hat. Die Art und Weise, wie manch einer sich hier zum Thema äußert, lässt auf eindeutige Probleme mit Sexualitäten an sich schließen. Man muss kein Psychologe sein, um das zu erkennen. 

Würde man einfach sagen "Mir ist das nichts. Ich fühle mich dabei unwohl, deswegen konsumiere ich solche Inhalte nicht." ließe sich doch vortrefflich und auf einer vernünftigen Ebene diskutieren. Aber mit Aussagen ("hysterische Tunte" z.B.), die einige hier tätigen, werden eindeutig Rechte anderer verletzt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juni 2021)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht auch noch in diesem Thread zum Thema schreiben und nun tue ich es dennoch. Und ich sage euch: vergesst eure Diskussion! Sie befindet sich in einer kompletten Sackgasse und ihr verschwendet eure Zeit, außer, ihr habt Bock auf Kreisgespräche.

Lester schreibt zwar, dass er es „gefühlt“ so empfindet, dass „nahezu“ „jede Serie“ mit nicht heterosexuellen Menschen  bestückt ist, was also somit eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit und vielleicht ein Fall kognitiver Verzerrung darstellt, wirft aber anderen Ignoranz vor und auf der anderen Seite werden dafür objektive Messungen gefordert, die es wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht gibt, weil sich keiner die Mühe machen wird, für so etwas seine Zeit aufzubringen. Aber vielleicht hat ja doch jemand alle der derzeit 1114 Serien im amerikanischen Netflix darauf geprüft und eine Studie für seinen Abschluss in irgendeinem Fach der Geisteswissenschaften angefertigt. Aber die Suche danach ist die Zeit echt nicht wert.

Und was ist u.a. der Anlass der ganzen Diskussionen der letzten Tage? Ein Satz in einer Serie über einen Gestaltwandler (!), der in mittlerweile sechs (?) Filmen nicht eine romantische Bindung eingegangen ist, weil er zu sehr damit beschäftigt war, Krieg zu führen und Menschen mit spitzen, technischen Geräten im Augapfel rumzupopeln!
Ein Gestaltwandler! Vielleicht hatte der nur heterosexuelle Kontakte, weil er jeweils die entsprechende Gestalt annahm! Würde es das für manche hier einfacher machen?! Und abgesehen davon, ging es in dem entsprechenden Dialog um die Natur der Liebe und das alles zielte auf was ganz anders ab, von dem hier nur  offensichtlich nur ein Bruchteil Ahnung hat.

so!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt nicht auch noch in diesem Thread zum Thema schreiben und nun tue ich es dennoch. Und ich sage euch: vergesst eure Diskussion! Sie befindet sich in einer kompletten Sackgasse und ihr verschwendet eure Zeit, außer, ihr habt Bock auf Kreisgespräche.
> 
> Lester schreibt zwar, daser es „gefühlt“ so empfindet, dass „nahezu“ „jede Serie“ mit nicht heterosexuellen Menschen  bestückt ist, was also somit eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit und vielleicht ein Fall kognitiver Verzerrung darstellt, wirft aber anderen Ignoranz vor und auf der anderen Seite werden dafür objektive Messungen gefordert, die es wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht gibt, weil sich keiner die Mühe machen wird, für so etwas seine Zeit aufzubringen. Aber vielleicht hat ja doch jemand alle der derzeit 1114 Serien im amerikanischen Netflix darauf geprüft und eine Studie für seinen Abschluss in irgendeinem Fach der Geisteswissenschaften angefertigt. Aber die Suche danach ist die Zeit echt nicht wert.
> 
> ...


Vernunft hat hier nichts zu suchen. Bitte lass das. Das ist nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Malifurion (26. Juni 2021)

Also wenn ich mir den aktuellen Trailer zu "Q-Force" auf Netflix so ansehe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Autoren für Spiele und Serien eigentlich wissen, was diese Community haben will. Sicher nicht wollen sie von überzogenen Stereotypen repräsentiert werden. Ich habe jedoch das Gefühl, dass je öfter dieses Thema aufgegriffen wird, je mehr spaltet sich die Gesellschaft. Und wenn man es bis an die Extreme treibt, dann hassen sich alle nur noch gegenseitig. Wer will das bitte? Ich würde gerne mal Kommentare hören von Menschen die tatsächlich dieser Community angehören und deren wahren Standpunkt mal anhören. Und das am besten mal auf dieser Seite hier, dass endlich mal ein vernünftiger Diskurs stattfinden kann. Denn was auf Twitter etc. gepostet wird kann ich nicht die Quintessenz dieser Menschen sein. Offenbar sind die wenigen Journalisten die darüber berichten, nicht mal ansatzweise auf der anderen Seite des Zauns.


----------



## Strauchritter (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vernunft hat hier nichts zu suchen. Bitte lass das. Das ist nicht erwünscht.


Ist das nicht das Motto der PCG und Leitsatz im Forum?
_*Vernunft? Nein, danke!*_


----------



## arrgh (26. Juni 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die aufgezählt, die mir spontan eingefallen sind. Natürlich hast Du recht, da gibt es noch so viele mehr. Captain Marvel z.B, jemand anders hat Charlies Angels genannt.


Die Ergänzung musste sein, da es bei Terminator am meisten weh tat! 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde gehört das Geschlecht und die sexuelle Orientierung zu einer Figur dazu. Sie kann, darf und sollte auch Thema sein. Ob das nun hetero, homo, bi oder pan ist oder eben männlich, weiblich o.ä. Das ist Teil der Identität einer Figur und oft auch der Grund, warum sie dies und jenes erlebt und durchlebt.


Dem stimme ich zur Hälfte zu. Ja, die sexuelle Orientierung kann und darf das Thema sein, absolut. Aber sie ist nicht zwangsläufig fixer Bestandteil der Charakterisierung einer Figur, genau so wenig wie die hypothetische politische Gesinnung derselben eine Thematisierung  verlangt. Es hängt nunmal vom Kontext ab und was der Erzähler mit der Inszenierung des Helden oder der Heldin an den Rezipienten herantragen will. Wäre es denn passend gewesen, wenn ein Rambo über seine Bisexualität reflektiert hätte? So wie ich das sehe, streut man diese unnötigen Aspekte aufgrund eines klar definierten politischen Programms systematisch und gezielt in Populärkultur ein, um ganz bestimtme Gesinnungen zu schaffen. Und dies hat nichts mit einer organischen Entwicklung von Gesellschaft zu tun (dies gilt übrigens auch für das Forcieren des Genderns...).


xaan schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist hier gar nicht die Darstellung solcher Themen sondern die subjektive Wahrnehmung derer, die sich davon genervt fühlen. Man kennt das unter dem Begriff "Frequenzillusion". Wenn man auf ein Thema sensibel reagiert, dann meint man plötzlich es überall zu sehen.


Das ist ein Einwand, den man sicherlich berücksichtigen muss.


xaan schrieb:


> Loki ist eine Figur die in jeder erdenklichen Vorlage Bisexuell ist, von der nordischen Mythologie über die Marvel Comic - und jetzt eben auch im MCU. Wo, wenn nicht hier wäre es kein Problem das Thema vorkommen zu lassen? Und doch stäßt es auch hier auf Kritik.



Von diesem Umstand wusste ich nichts. In diesem Fall bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Figur kohärent weitererzählt. Anders als es etwa bei Spiderman der Fall war, der in gewissen Darstellungen auf einmal ein Afroamerikaner wurde. Ist das kohärent? Dies würde nun zu einer weiteren sehr spannenden Frage führen, nämlich WAS eigentlich "Spiderman" ausmacht, aber das geht jetzt zu weit.

Zu guter Letzt: Hat jemand von diesem sagenumwobenen Superhelden-Comic gehört, den Marvel eine Zeit lang zu realisieren bestrebt war? In welchem jeder Protagonist durch eine mehr oder weniger exotische sexuelle Orientierung charaterisiert war, auf jeden Fall nicht hetero? Wo man gedachte, die Superhelden "Safespace" und dergleichen zu nennen? Und da soll mir noch jemand weismachen wollen, dass es nicht um eine politische Agenda geht.

Ha! Ihr Narren, ihr Törichten, ihr Blinden!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7VWTScVLr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Vordack schrieb:


> Siehe hier: https://www.imdb.com/list/ls062258431/


Ja, eben "about". Es wäre jedoch was anderes, wenn es als nebensächliche Eigenschaft angeführt würde, wie etwa bei Loki die Bisexualität,


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Mehr als 90% der Menschheit ist heterosexuell


Ja.


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> und möchte mit Homosexualität nichts zu tun haben.


Das kannst du ohne entsprechende Statistik nicht feststellen.


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Dass man aber nun mehr als 90% der Menschheit die Homosexualität aufdrängen will,


Komisch, mir wird nichts aufgedrängt. Ich muß gar nicht schwul werden, nur weil %x im Film schwul ist.


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Wenn ich für mich keine Schwulenszene in einem Film oder einem spiel haben will, dann ist das für mich meine freie und persönliche Entscheidung


Ja.


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> und die Entscheidung der Mehrheit.


Das kannst du ohne entsprechende Statistik nicht feststellen.


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Die meisten werden sich solche Medien dann nicht mehr anschauen.
> ...
> Warum will man uns aber unbedingt aufdrängen, dass wir uns sowas anschauen sollen


... eben konntest du dir doch noch aussuchen, daß du solche Medien nicht anschauen wirst ... Was ist passiert, daß du jetzt dazu gezwungen wirst?


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> und gegebenenfalls selbst homosexuell werden sollen?


Dafuq?
Von all dem, was ich mir bisher angesehen habe, bin ich kein Polizist, Feuerwehrmann, FBI Agent, schwangere Polizistin, Autoverkäufer, Drogensüchtiger, Verbrecher, Computerhacker, Hobbit, Inselbesitzer, Kriminalbeamter, Flugzeugentführer, Lesberich, Knappe, Ritter, Musiker, Obdachloser, TV Star, Vampir, Zauberer, Raumschiffkapitän, Vulkanier, Drohne, Puffbesitzer, psychopatischer Serienmörder, Riese, Dämon, Zwerg, Fußballspieler, Behinderter, Satansanbeter, Roboter, Gehirn, Motorradfahrer, Ehebrecher, Mormone und auch nicht Sanchez geworden.
Und nein, schwul bin ich auch noch nicht geworden, obwohl ich mich nicht angewidert bei jeder Homoszene abgewendet habe.

Komisch, irgendwas scheine ich falsch zu machen ...

Zudem soll das ja nur ein einer (1!) Dialogzeile nebenbei erwähnt und nicht wie diverse Lesbenszenen mit Ganzkörper-Nudity minutenlang  inszeniert worden sein. Wie soll man von einer gehörten Dialogzeile bitte schwul werden?!


kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist dann auch noch, dass der Autor, jeden der sowas sich nicht aufdrängen lassen will als Dumm bezeichnet. Also sowas lass ich mir nicht bieten!


Aha. und machst daher ... was?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist, das nahezu (gefühlt) "jede Serie" mit Personen mit nicht heterosexueller Ausrichtung daherkommt dann gehört schon eine gehörige Ignoranz dazu.



 "(gefühlt) jede Serie mit Personen mit nicht heterosexueller Ausrichtung"? Jede Serie ist wie du selbst schon sagst sicher nur ein Gefühl deinerseits. Aber natürlich gibt es solche Serien. Das allein kann ja wohl noch nicht das Problem sein. Daher würden mich jetzt mal Beispiele interessieren wo es dir wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist?
Game of Thrones war dabei sehr offen. Auch Serien wie die Simpsons oder South Park haben Homosexuelle Charaktere. So What? Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zur Hälfte zu. Ja, die sexuelle Orientierung kann und darf das Thema sein, absolut. Aber sie ist nicht zwangsläufig fixer Bestandteil der Charakterisierung einer Figur, genau so wenig wie die hypothetische politische Gesinnung derselben eine Thematisierung  verlangt. Es hängt nunmal vom Kontext ab und was der Erzähler mit der Inszenierung des Helden oder der Heldin an den Rezipienten herantragen will. Wäre es denn passend gewesen, wenn ein Rambo über seine Bisexualität reflektiert hätte? So wie ich das sehe, streut man diese unnötigen Aspekte aufgrund eines klar definierten politischen Programms systematisch und gezielt in Populärkultur ein, um ganz bestimtme Gesinnungen zu schaffen. Und dies hat nichts mit einer organischen Entwicklung von Gesellschaft zu tun (dies gilt übrigens auch für das Forcieren des Genderns...).


Sicherlich steht hinter vielen Dingen eine politische Agenda, aber warum muss das bedeuten, dass das automatisch schlecht ist? 

Es gibt Filme, Serien und Spiele, die sich mit dem Thema (hauptsächlich oder nebenbei) befassen und mit dem Thema auch angenehm subtil und sehr einfühlsam umgehen. Aber auch dahinter steckt eine politische Agenda. Das schließt Qualität und Kunstgehalt keinesfalls aus. Natürlich gibt es dann auch Medien, in denen das Thema alles andere als gelungen aufgegriffen wird. 

Aber im Großen und Ganzen empfand ich es selten als unnötig oder unpassend. Ich hab nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass es mir aufgezwungen wird. Lediglich, dass Szene X und Y einfach schlecht gemacht sind. Wohl aber konnte ich den Hintergedanken nachvollziehen. 

Jeder Künstler, der mit seinem Werk etwas aussagen will, folgt (s)einer politischen Agenda. Das ist unter anderem das, was Kunst ausmacht. Kunst ist nicht ohne Aussage und Kunst auch niemals vom Künstler zu trennen.



arrgh84 schrieb:


> Anders als es etwa bei Spiderman der Fall war, der in gewissen Darstellungen auf einmal ein Afroamerikaner wurde. Ist das kohärent? Dies würde nun zu einer weiteren sehr spannenden Frage führen, nämlich WAS eigentlich "Spiderman" ausmacht, aber das geht jetzt zu weit.


Spider Man war nicht "auf einmal" ein Afroamerikaner. Miles Morales ist, ganz simpel ausgedrückt, ein anderer Spider Man. Eine völlig andere Figur, die eben auch eine andere Perspektive auf die Figur des Spider Mans zulässt. Ein zweiter Spider Man. Je nach Geschichte Peter Parkers Schützling oder eben Protagonist eigener Storylines.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Leute wie du und Vorposter können scheinbar nicht anders als komplett intolerant und ignorant zu sein
> 
> Die Intoleranten seid ihr, und ihr merkt es nicht einmal.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur bin ich im Gegensatz zu dir nicht intolerant aber das merken Leute wie du ja eben gerade nicht aufgrund ihrer selektiven Wahrnehmung.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhckuhUxcgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



was soll man da noch drauf vernünftiges anworten, da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## aliman91 (26. Juni 2021)

Immer wieder schön zu sehen wie das Thema die Community mit jeder Erwähnung ein Stückchen weiter spaltet. Nur weiter so!
Die Lager werden immer extremer. Keiner wird so seine Meinung ändern, habe ich zumindest noch nie erlebt....


----------



## mrvice (26. Juni 2021)

Eigentlich sollte man gewisse dinge verbieten vor allem in kinderfilmen .... es kann nix gutes dabei rauskommen wenn jetzt schon kinder sendungen sehen und dort ständig das eigene geschlecht infrage gestellt wird das geht eindeutig zu weit.
(Gerade kinder im jungen alter ahmen nach was sie sehen das is dann quasi schon eine zucht einer psychisch geschädigten generation wenn man von klein auf mit sowas indoktriniert wird und kann ganz sicher nicht im sinne der kinder sein)

Bei 16-18+ filmen is das was anderes da hab ich kein problem damit.

Allerdings muss man schon auch anmerken das überall jetzt alles sexualisiert wird oder plötzlich aufgrund falscher political correctness charactere in filmen abgeändert werden is schwachsinn.

Wenn die sexualität im originalen loki marvel universum keine rolle spielt dann sollte sie das jetzt auch nicht plötzlich.
(einfach unnötig ergibt keinen sinn trägt in keiner weise zu einem mehrwehrt bei)
Oder die rassengeschichte zb eine schwarze ariel machen < is einfach daneben.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man gewisse dinge verbieten vor allem in kinderfilmen .... es kann nix gutes dabei rauskommen wenn jetzt schon kinder sendungen sehen und dort ständig das eigene geschlecht infrage gestellt wird das geht eindeutig zu weit.


Du verdrehst die Tatsachen. Normale Geschlechterrollen zu zeigen sagt nur, dass es OK ist sich Fragen zu stellen. 
Aber ich glaube Loki ist so ab 14? Da ist die Pubertät voll im Gange und stellt sowieso ALLES in Frage.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Selektive Wahrnehmung at its best. Genau was ich gesagt habe, Leute wie du und Vorposter können scheinbar nicht anders als komplett intolerant und ignorant zu sein, wenn es nicht in ihre selbst auferlegte hohe moralische Denke passt sondern stecken alle die nicht 100 Prozent nach ihrer Ideologie-Pfeife tanzen automatisch ins Feindeslager.
> 
> Die Intoleranten seid ihr, und ihr merkt es nicht einmal.
> 
> ...


Inwiefern bin ich eigentlich intolerant, wenn ich dich für eine eindeutig homophobe Bezeichnung kritisiere?  



LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir nicht aufgefallen ist, das nahezu (gefühlt) "jede Serie" mit Personen mit nicht heterosexueller Ausrichtung daherkommt dann gehört schon eine gehörige Ignoranz dazu.


"Gefühlt"... so so. 

Es ist durchaus infrage zu stellen, inwieweit das als Basis für eine Diskussion funktionieren soll.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Eine Quelle bedarf es für mich jedenfalls nicht um das zu bemerken.
> Bleibt die Frage was erwartest Du ?


Ich erwarte, dass du dich mal von deinem offensichtlich rein subjektiven Empfinden löst und Wahrnehmung nicht mit Wahrheit verwechselst. 

Für mich bleibt also eigentlich nur die Frage: Wo ist das Problem? Macht das die Serie/den Film/das Spiel als Gesamtwerk schlechter? 

In der Kolumne erwähnte Szene aus Avengers: Endgame und auch der "Starke Frauen"-Moment am Ende sind genau zwei Szenen, die jeweils eine Sceentime von insgesamt kaum zwei Minuten haben. Wenn man großzügig zählt. Zwei Minuten von knappen 180 Minuten. Ist das echt zu viel?  Die waren sicher nicht gut umgesetzt, aber haben sie den Film als ganzes völlig entwertet? Schlechter gemacht? Den ganzen Plot umgestoßen? Der Film hat andere Probleme als das. 

Ich könnte dir jetzt noch zig Beispiele nennen. In den meisten Serien nehmen LGBT+ Charaktere auch keine Hauptrolle ein, sondern besetzen Nebenrollen oder Rollen, die kaum Screentime haben. Da wird die sexuelle Orientierung mal erwähnt, es gibt n netten Kuss. Sehr selten ne explizitere Szene. Da fallen mir spontan nur drei "große" Serien ein, in denen es zu mehr oder weniger expliziten homosexuellen Inhalten kommt: Game of Thrones, Sex Education und American Gods. 

Und im Fall von Sex Education ist das naheliegend, da es in dieser Serie nun mal um Sexualität geht. Du kannst mir natürlich auch gern noch weitere nennen. Aber ich zweifle deine These aufgrund der schieren Menge an Serien, Filmen und Medien allgemein, nach wie vor an. Zumal Heterosexualität nach wie vor die "Norm" ist und den Großteil der medialen Präsenz einnimmt. Merke: Laut ist nicht gleich mehr. Nur weil etwas laut und schrill ist, ist es nicht gleich omnipräsent.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Eine Studie die besagt das unverhältnismäßig viele Serienerscheinung das beinhalten ?
> Was soll diese Studie bringen bzw. wer bezahlt für diese Studie entsprechendes Geld, wenn man ihn doch zudem automatisch ins homophobe Lager schiebt.


"Unverhältnismäßig"? Im Verhältnis zu was?  

Und wieso sollte jemand, der eine solche Studie finanziert, ins homophobe Lager geschoben werden? Das Ergebnis wäre doch nur, je nachdem, wo man diese Studie erhebt,  "X und Y% der Serien auf Plattform A und B beinhalten Homosexualität". Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ganz simple Zahlen, die auch LGBT+ Befürworter interessieren dürften. 

Wäre übrigens eine bessere Basis für Diskussionen, als irgendwelche Gefühle. 



mrvice schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man gewisse dinge verbieten vor allem in kinderfilmen .... es kann nix gutes dabei rauskommen wenn jetzt schon kinder sendungen sehen und dort ständig das eigene geschlecht infrage gestellt wird das geht eindeutig zu weit.
> 
> Bei 16-18+ filmen is das was anderes da hab ich kein problem damit.


Es wird bei dem Thema das eigene Geschlecht nicht infrage gestellt. Da verdrehst du jetzt ganz schön was.



RoteGarde schrieb:


> The downfall of Elliot Page...
> Ist sowas normal seinen Körper das anzutun ?
> 
> Wollen die Medien jetzt uns weißmachen das das Trendig ist und man für sowas auch offen sein muss ?
> ...


Ich hab es mal korrigiert. Und nein, das ist kein Trend. Es ist auch nicht "normal". Aber es ist in Ordnung und richtig, wenn er sich dadurch besser fühlt und glücklich ist.  Ist ja nicht so, dass er sich darüber nicht umfassend informiert hätte und nicht wusste, worauf er sich da einlässt. 

Aber wenn "nicht normal" etwas ist, was nicht erstrebenswert ist und das zu verteufeln ist, dann sollte man den Begriff "Normalität" und unseren Umgang damit eindeutig infrage stellen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Daher würden mich jetzt mal Beispiele interessieren wo es dir wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist?


Batwoman - die Serie.

Batman ist ein erwachsener Mann, der aufgrund eines Kindheitstraumas Kampfkünste gelernt hat, um andere vor seinem Schicksal zu bewahren. 
Mit all seiner Ausrüstung ist Batman ein Panzer, der durch bloße Kampfkraft Gegner bezwingen kann.

Schnitt.
In Batwoman wird uns eine Loser Jugendliche gezeigt, die eher schmächtig wirkt und zufällig über die Batman Ausrüstung ihres ... Onkels? ... stolpert.
Ach ja: und natürlich auch noch lesbisch ist, weil anderes Geschlecht, anderes Alter, andere Körperstatur und nicht vorhandene Kampferfahrung als Neuausrichtung noch nicht reichen.

Abgesehen davon, daß sie dann eher Batgirl heißen sollte: Das wurde derart unpassend zusammengestümpert und dann noch das lesbisch sein oben drauf gepackt, daß ich selbst als Batfan nur die erste Folge davon gesehen habe und mir das vollends gereicht hat.

Und nein: Lesbische (Haupt)Darstellerinnen an sich stören mich nicht - wenn es gut gemacht ist.
zB damals bei Buffy gab's ja auch ein lesbisches Pärchen. (iirc das erste in einer TV Serie)

Bonus:
in Staffel 2 tauscht man übrigens die Hauptdarstellerin aus. Jetzt ist Batwoman auch noch dunkelhäutig.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juni 2021)

Batman war ein schmächtiger Loser, der nur aufgrund des geerbten Vermögens Kampfkünste erlernen und sich ausrüsten konnte. Oder nein?


----------



## mrvice (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es wird bei dem Thema das eigene Geschlecht nicht infrage gestellt. Da verdrehst du jetzt ganz schön was.


Ich meine das allgemein und nicht speziell auf den ihnalt des artikels bezogen...
In den USA gibts bereits die ersten kinder sendungen die kinder dazu verleiten das eigene geschlecht in frage zu stellen weil man ja sein kann was man will egal ob man biologisch männlich oder weiblich ist.

Und doch da wird genau das in frage gestellt und das is für die psyche eines kleinen kindes was ganz schlechtes wie ich auch in meinem post dazu  näher erklärt hab.


Loosa schrieb:


> Du verdrehst die Tatsachen. Normale Geschlechterrollen zu zeigen sagt nur, dass es OK ist sich Fragen zu stellen.
> Aber ich glaube Loki ist so ab 14? Da ist die Pubertät voll im Gange und stellt sowieso ALLES in Frage.



Ich meine das allgemein und nicht speziell auf den ihnalt des artikels bezogen...
In den USA gibts bereits die ersten kinder sendungen die kinder dazu verleiten das eigene geschlecht in frage zu stellen weil man ja sein kann was man will egal ob man biologisch männlich oder weiblich ist.

Und doch da wird genau das in frage gestellt und das is für die psyche eines kleinen kindes was ganz schlechtes wie ich auch in meinem post dazu  näher erklärt hab.

EDIT: und versteh mich nicht falsch ich hab kein problem damit auch andere "geschlechter" rollen zu sehen  oder das sie in filmen allgemein gezeigt werden aber es gibt durchaus "orte" wo das einfach unpassend ist und definitiv nix zu suchen hat.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> The downfall of Ellen Page...


Wieso "Downfall"?

Zugegeben: ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich in seinem Körper nicht wohlfühlt und wieso das in dem Körper des anderen Geschlechts irgendwie besser sein sollte ...

Aber wenn sie sich als er besser fühlt: why the fuck not? 


RoteGarde schrieb:


> Ist sowas normal seinen Körper das anzutun ?


Da Transmenschen nur wenige Prozent der Bevölkerung ausmachen: Nein, normal ist das nicht.
Denn normal ist nur das, was der Mainstream macht.

Normal ist auch nicht, abends am Meer zu sitzen. Auch das macht nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der Deutschen. Schlicht, weil wir gar nicht so viel Meeresküsten haben.


RoteGarde schrieb:


> Wollen die Medien jetzt uns weißmachen das das Trendig ist und man für sowas auch offen sein muss ?


Welche "die Medien"?
Da gibt es ja diverse mit ebenso unterschiedlichen Agenden.
zB Klatschpresse, Film, Comic, Videospiel, Dokumentation, Nachrichten, Rezensionen, ... 

Filme wollen in erster Linie unterhalten oder manchmal eben auch einfach nur viel Geld verdienen, was eine Zuschauermaximierung voraussetzt.
Bei der Menge an Filmen, die heutzutage rauskommen, kann aber ein Film alleine nicht mehr einen Trend setzen.

Und was heißt "offen dafür sein"?
Jeder hat die Wahl, mit welchen Menschen er/sie sich umgeben möchte. Natürlich kannst du als Ausschlußkriterium für deinen Freundeskreis definieren, was du willst, aber jetzt einen Freund vor die Tür zu setzen, nur weil der seinen Piephahn zum Piephuhn gemacht hat, fände ich jetzt reichlich engstirnig.

Alle Menschen sind  - nun ja, wie die Bezeichnung schon sagt: Menschen.
Und sollten daher auch alle die gleichen Rechte in unserer Gesellschaft haben.
Und sollten daher auch gleich behandelt werden.

Ob die sich jetzt zur Barbiepuppe umoperieren lassen, ihre Ohrlöcher so groß züchten, daß man Überraschungseier dirchschieben kann oder sonstwas mit sich veranstalten, kann mir doch beim normalen gesellschaftlichen Umgang mit denen völlig egal sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Ich meine das allgemein und nicht speziell auf den ihnalt des artikels bezogen...
> In den USA gibts bereits die ersten kinder sendungen die kinder dazu verleiten das eigene geschlecht in frage zu stellen weil man ja sein kann was man will egal ob man biologisch männlich oder weiblich ist.
> 
> Und doch da wird genau das in frage gestellt und das is für die psyche eines kleinen kindes was ganz schlechtes wie ich auch in meinem post dazu  näher erklärt hab.


Erstens Mal hast du da gar nichts näher erklärt. 

Und zweitens...Was meinst du denn mit "verleiten"? Wird da explizit gesagt, dass das eigene Geschlecht schlecht ist und es besser ist, was anderes zu sein? Oder was genau wird da vermittelt? 

Oder wird da nicht vielmehr vermittelt, dass es nichts ist, wofür man bestraft werden sollte, wenn sich Menschen in ihrem eigenen Körper nicht wohl fühlen? Denn das entspräche ja durchaus der Wahrheit. 

Möglicherweise verwechselst du hier auch einfach etwas und vermengst Begriffe, die voneinander abzugrenzen sind. Ist da nicht doch eher von Geschlechterrollen die Rede und nicht vom biologischen Geschlecht und Geschlechtsidentität?

Ich kann dir übrigens garantieren, dass Kinder sich von einer Sendung allein nicht zwingend beeinflussen lassen und mit Sicherheit nicht gleich ihr Geschlecht angleichen lassen wollen. Dazu gehört schon deutlich mehr und Kinder pflegen in der Regel noch ziemlich strikte Geschlechtervorstellungen. Abgesehen davon sind Kinder ab einem gewissen Alter durchaus selbst in der Lage zu rezipieren und damit selbst zu entscheiden, ob sie erfahrene Inhalte annehmen oder nicht. Und Vorbild dafür sind immer noch reale Bezugspersonen und keine Sendungen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Batman war ein schmächtiger Loser, der nur aufgrund des geerbten Vermögens Kampfkünste erlernen und sich ausrüsten konnte. Oder nein?


... hat aber eben nicht direkt nach dem Tod seiner Eltern  einfach so einen alten Vampirumhang übergeworfen, sondern erstmal jahrelang jene Ausbildung gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu eben Batwoman in der Serie.


----------



## mrvice (26. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Erstens Mal hast du da gar nichts näher erklärt.
> 
> Und zweitens...Was meinst du denn mit "verleiten"? Wird da explizit gesagt, dass das eigene Geschlecht schlecht ist und es besser ist, was anderes zu sein? Oder was genau wird da vermittelt?
> 
> ...



Mit verleiten meine ich das ein Kind  5-10 jahre in dem zeitraum ständig vor augen gehalten bekommt das man sich sein geschlecht frei aussuchen kann das kind eher dazu neigen wird sein geschlecht in frage zu stellen.
Weil kinder in jungem alter eben alles nachahmen und annehmen was sie so mitbekommen.
Und das finde ich extrem fatal. Wenn das später in einem reiferen alter venünftig augeklärt wird und erleutert wird so wie du es beschreibst find ich das absolut ok.
Aber Trans geschichten zb in kindersendungen einzubaun geht eindeutig zu weit.
Da werden kinder mit etwas belastet das in dem alter überhaupt keine rolle spielen sollte weil sie selbst das ganze konzept überhaupt nicht nicht so richtig begreifen können.
Und das führt dann wiederum zu problemen die diese kinder nicht haben müssten.

Weist du das eine is es wenn man selber irgendwann draufkommt (oder in einem angebrachten alter drüber aufgeklärt wird) hey ich bin anders < absolut völlig ok

Was ganz anderes is wenn dein 5-8 jähriger plötzlich neben dir steht und sagt er will jetzt ein mädchen sein..... von allein kommt kein kind der welt auf sowas.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Batwoman - die Serie.
> 
> Batman ist ein erwachsener Mann, der aufgrund eines Kindheitstraumas Kampfkünste gelernt hat, um andere vor seinem Schicksal zu bewahren.
> Mit all seiner Ausrüstung ist Batman ein Panzer, der durch bloße Kampfkraft Gegner bezwingen kann.
> ...


Ok. Kenne die Serie nicht aber kann durchaus verstehen dass man sowas kritisiert. 
Allerdings wenn jemand Bock hat so eine Serie zu machen... why not? Wenn einem das als Batman Fan nicht gefällt dann schaut man es halt nicht an.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Mit verleiten meine ich das ein Kind  5-10 jahre in dem zeitraum ständig vor augen gehalten bekommt das man sich sein geschlecht frei aussuchen kann das kind eher dazu neigen wird sein geschlecht in frage zu stellen.
> Weil kinder in jungem alter eben alles nachahmen und annehmen was sie so mitbekommen.
> Und das finde ich extrem fatal. Wenn das später in einem reiferen alter venünftig augeklärt wird und erleutert wird so wie du es beschreibst find ich das absolut ok.
> Aber Trans geschichten zb in kindersendungen einzubaun geht eindeutig zu weit.
> ...


Du bist überhaupt nicht groß auf den Rest meines Posts eingegangen. 

Aber okay. Was ist, wenn ein Kind nun einen Transmann oder eben eine Transfrau als Elternteil hat?  Das ist Realität für einige Kinder. Da spielt es eine Rolle. Nach deiner Logik müsste das Kind psychisch völlig gestört sein. Denn das ist ja Realität und nicht nur eine Sendung. Soll man das Kind dann aus der Familie raus holen, oder wie? 

Aber ich kann dir versichern: So ist es nicht. Es ist schlichtweg Normalität für das Kind. Das muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass es jetzt auf den Trichter kommt, plötzlich ein Mädchen sein zu wollen...oder eben ein Junge, je nach Geschlecht. 

Du führst hier Horrorszenarien ins Feld, die die BILD nicht besser hätte publizieren können. Wer sagt denn, dass das für Kinder eine Belastung ist? Woraus ziehst du diesen Schluss? Hast du Quellen dazu? Belege? 

Nur weil es weiß, dass andere Menschen ihr Geschlecht angleichen, muss das nicht bedeuten, dass das Kind plötzlich das selbe machen will. Zu welchen Problemen soll das denn führen? Kannst du das näher erläutern? 

Das Konzept der Geschlechtsangleichung können auch die meisten Erwachsenen nicht begreifen. Aber Kinder werden von dem Wissen keinen psychischen Knacks bekommen. Die werden sicher irritiert sein und Fragen darüber stellen. Vor allem aus Neugierde heraus. Aber du stellst es dar, als würden Kinder dadurch den kompletten Mindfuck erleiden.

Übrigens...Kinder, im Alter zwischen 5 bis 10 Jahren, sind sehr wohl in der Lage zu differenzieren. Sicher lassen die sich noch leichter beeinflussen, aber dafür braucht es schon deutlich mehr als nur ne Sendung. Kinder sind aktive Rezipienten und die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Schädigung durch eine Sendung ist verschwindend gering bis nicht vorhanden.

Wie Loosa in seinem nachfolgenden Kommentar sagte: Von der Psyche eines Kindes hast du ziemlich wenig Ahnung.

Ich bin raus aus diesem Thread.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> In den USA gibts bereits die ersten kinder sendungen die kinder dazu verleiten das eigene geschlecht in frage zu stellen weil man ja sein kann was man will egal ob man biologisch männlich oder weiblich ist.


Die Art wie du es beschreibst klingt negativ. Aber niemand verleitet jemand zu irgendwas, nur weil solche Themen angesprochen werden.
Und ich glaube du weißt nicht wirklich wie die Psyche von Kindern funktioniert.
Einem Kind ist es völlig egal wer wen liebt. Hauptsache sie haben sich gern... außer es bekommt gesagt, das wäre etwas Schlechtes.

Fragen tauchen erst auf, wenn sie einen im Lebensalltag selbst betreffen. Deswegen ist es wichtig, auch dafür ehrliche Antworten zu bieten. Wie ich oben schon meinte, ich finde du siehst das hier verkehrt herum. Auch und besonders aus erzieherischer Sicht. 



Worrel schrieb:


> ... hat aber eben nicht direkt nach dem Tod seiner Eltern  einfach so einen alten Vampirumhang übergeworfen, sondern erstmal jahrelang jene Ausbildung gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu eben Batwoman in der Serie.


Wie die Amis sagen würden "potäto, potato?". Du meinst also, ein richtiger Superheld muss dafür auch bitteschön erstmal den Meister machen? Ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht was man sich so auf irgendeinen Kanon versteifen kann.
Das alles ist nur Show und war nie etwas anderes. Noch dazu bei Superhelden, die in Comics schon ewig alle paar Jahre sterben und neugedacht wieder auferstehen.

Und bei HdrO will ich endlich auf Adlern reiten!!!11


----------



## Krushak85 (27. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Mit verleiten meine ich das ein Kind  5-10 jahre in dem zeitraum ständig vor augen gehalten bekommt das man sich sein geschlecht frei aussuchen kann das kind eher dazu neigen wird sein geschlecht in frage zu stellen.
> Weil kinder in jungem alter eben alles nachahmen und annehmen was sie so mitbekommen.
> Und das finde ich extrem fatal. Wenn das später in einem reiferen alter venünftig augeklärt wird und erleutert wird so wie du es beschreibst find ich das absolut ok.
> Aber Trans geschichten zb in kindersendungen einzubaun geht eindeutig zu weit.
> ...



Warum das Geschlecht nicht in Frage stellen? Kinder lernen so eher, dass das (soziale) Geschlecht nichts Unumstößliches ist. Und genau DAS ist der Punkt, den die Kritiker hier anscheinend nicht verstehen (können/wollen). Es geht nicht ums Aufdrängen, sondern ums Hinterfragen, und zwar auch von nur scheinbar unvermeidlichen Wahrheiten. 

Woher wollt ihr wissen, dass manche Kinder so etwas nicht schon seit Jahrhunderten denken, es aber nie ausgesprochen haben, WEIL sie Angst davor hatten, für diese Fragen und Ansichten auf irgendeine Art und Weise bestraft zu werden?


----------



## mrvice (27. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Art wie du es beschreibst klingt negativ. Aber niemand verleitet jemand zu irgendwas, nur weil solche Themen angesprochen werden.
> Und ich glaube du weißt nicht wirklich wie die Psyche von Kindern funktioniert.
> Einem Kind ist es völlig egal wer wen liebt. Hauptsache sie haben sich gern... außer es bekommt gesagt, das wäre etwas Schlechtes.
> 
> ...


Du verstehst mich falsch denke ich.
Es geht nicht um die eltern ob die das kind lieben
es geht rein um den fakt das es bereits kindersendungen gibt in dem kleinen kinder nahegelegt wird das sie weder weiblich noch männlich sind und die freie wahl haben und damit im kind natürlich einen denkprozess auslösen.
Das ist das was ich kritisiere.
Ihr verdreht einfach meine aussagen und dichtet da was von eltern dazu < ich spreche die ganze seit schon von kindersendungen und wie diese kinder beeinflussen.


----------



## mrvice (27. Juni 2021)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Warum das Geschlecht nicht in Frage stellen? Kinder lernen so eher, dass das (soziale) Geschlecht nichts Unumstößliches ist. Und genau DAS ist der Punkt, den die Kritiker hier anscheinend nicht verstehen (können/wollen). Es geht nicht ums Aufdrängen, sondern ums Hinterfragen, und zwar auch von nur scheinbar unvermeidlichen Wahrheiten.
> 
> Woher wollt ihr wissen, dass manche Kinder so etwas nicht schon seit Jahrhunderten denken, es aber nie ausgesprochen haben, WEIL sie Angst davor hatten, für diese Fragen und Ansichten auf irgendeine Art und Weise bestraft zu werden?


Weil ein 5-10 jähriges kind überhaupt keinen plan von sexualität hat und das is auch gut so.
Aufklärung erfolgt aus gutem grund erst in einem bestimmten alter.
Allein schon aufgrund der entwicklung können kleine kinder sexualität nicht mal verstehn die wissen maximal vielleicht grob wie babys kommen wenn papa mama liebt hat und das wars auch schon.
So eine frage oder erklärung können die in dem alter noch gar nicht begreifen geschweige denn verstehn.


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du bist überhaupt nicht groß auf den Rest meines Posts eingegangen.
> 
> Aber okay. Was ist, wenn ein Kind nun einen Transmann oder eben eine Transfrau als Elternteil hat?  Das ist Realität für einige Kinder. Da spielt es eine Rolle. Nach deiner Logik müsste das Kind psychisch völlig gestört sein. Denn das ist ja Realität und nicht nur eine Sendung. Soll man das Kind dann aus der Familie raus holen, oder wie?
> 
> ...


In so einem fall trägt das kind mit ziemlicher sicherhheit an psychischen und möglichen körperlichen schaden davon wenn sie "geschlechts neutral" erzogen werden.< Da is  mituner so ziemlich das schlimmste was man seinem eigenen kind antun kann.
Ich behaupte hier nicht das jedes Trans elternteil das so machen würde
Aber es gibt einige die das tun und das is schlichtweg schädigend für die gesunde entwicklung des kindes.

Ein kind dermaßen zu irritieren und zu verunsichern ist ganz sicherlich nicht förderlich für eine gesunde entwicklung. Und wie du selbst sagt selbst erwachsene können das nicht begreifen wie soll es dann ein kind?
Dann erübrigt sich es auch ein kind damit zu belasten.

Aber nochmal ab einem gewissen reifern alter Jugendlich zb kann man durchaus über solche themen aufklären.
Aber sicher nicht unter 10 Lebensjahren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> In so einem fall trägt das kind mit ziemlicher sicherhheit an psychischen und möglichen körperlichen schaden davon wenn sie "geschlechts neutral" erzogen werden.< Da is  mituner so ziemlich das schlimmste was man seinem eigenen kind antun kann.
> Ich behaupte hier nicht das jedes Trans elternteil das so machen würde
> Aber es gibt einige die das tun und das is schlichtweg schädigend für die gesunde entwicklung des kindes.


Dass einige Eltern sowas tun, mag richtig sein. Aber von denen reden wir doch gar nicht. Es geht um Transgender-Eltern. Eine "geschlechtsneutrale Erziehung" ist allein dadurch, dass die Eltern Transgender sind, nicht zwingend gegeben. 



mrvice schrieb:


> Ein kind dermaßen zu irritieren und zu verunsichern ist ganz sicherlich nicht förderlich für eine gesunde entwicklung. Und wie du selbst sagt selbst erwachsene können das nicht begreifen wie soll es dann ein kind?
> Dann erübrigt sich es auch ein kind damit zu belasten.
> 
> Aber nochmal ab einem gewissen reifern alter Jugendlich zb kann man durchaus über solche themen aufklären.
> Aber sicher nicht unter 10 Lebensjahren.


Und was passiert mit dem Jugendlichen, wenn er plötzlich mit etwas konfrontiert wird, das vorher überhaupt nicht Teil seiner Erfahrungen und Lebenswelten war? Was denkst du denn? 

Und du hast meine Fragen nicht beantwortet. Auf den Großteil meines Posts bist du abermals nicht eingegangen und leierst immer wieder den gleichen (falschen) Kram herunter. 



mrvice schrieb:


> Weil ein 5-10 jähriges kind überhaupt keinen plan von sexualität hat und das is auch gut so.
> Aufklärung erfolgt aus gutem grund erst in einem bestimmten alter.
> Allein schon aufgrund der entwicklung können kleine kinder sexualität nicht mal verstehn die wissen maximal vielleicht grob wie babys kommen wenn papa mama liebt hat und das wars auch schon.
> So eine frage oder erklärung können die in dem alter noch gar nicht begreifen geschweige denn verstehn.


Das, mein Lieber, ist ganz einfach falsch. Du hast offensichtlich keinen Plan.

Kinder sind nicht asexuell. Sexualität spielt bei denen durchaus eine Rolle. Und Grundschüler sollen keinen Plan davon haben? Ich bitte dich... das ist so weit von der Realität entfernt, dass eindeutig anzuzweifeln ist, ob du dich jemals mit den Themen der (früh)kindlichen Sexualität, Sexualität in Medien und der Psyche von Kindern auseinandergesetzt hast.

Das hast du nämlich ganz offensichtlich nicht und ich denke, es ist besser, wenn du aufhörst, hier Falschinformationen zu verbreiten.  Denn falsch ist das, was du da von dir gibst, definitiv.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Inwiefern bin ich eigentlich intolerant, wenn ich dich für eine eindeutig homophobe Bezeichnung kritisiere?


Was Du als eindeutig empfindest ist es eben nicht außerhalb Deiner Wahrnehmung
Ergo, ja Du bist intolerant.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Gefühlt"... so so.
> 
> Es ist durchaus infrage zu stellen, inwieweit das als Basis für eine Diskussion funktionieren soll.


Andersherum kannst Du zweifelsohne Quellen belegen das es nicht so ist ?
Ein kleines Appetithäppchen und guck mal wie die Jahreszahlen ab 2015 deutlich zugenommen haben




__





						Homosexualität im Fernsehen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



US Serien (deutlich mehr als die anderen bei uns) nehmen da noch einen ganz anderen (größeren) Stellenwert ein.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt also eigentlich nur die Frage: Wo ist das Problem? Macht das die Serie/den Film/das Spiel als Gesamtwerk schlechter?


Bleibt die Frage:
Wird es dadurch besser das sowas eingefügt werden muss?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In der Kolumne erwähnte Szene aus Avengers: Endgame und auch der "Starke Frauen"-Moment am Ende sind genau zwei Szenen, die jeweils eine Sceentime von insgesamt kaum zwei Minuten haben. Wenn man großzügig zählt. Zwei Minuten von knappen 180 Minuten. Ist das echt zu viel?


Jede überflüssige Sexszene egal welcher Ausrichtung ist zuviel, ob 30 Sekunden oder 5 Minuten, wobei es mit zunehmender Zeit zunehmend überflüssiger wird.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In den meisten Serien nehmen LGBT+ Charaktere auch keine Hauptrolle ein, sondern besetzen Nebenrollen oder Rollen, die kaum Screentime haben.


Screentime ist Goldwaagenwiegen, überflüssig = nicht zwingend notwendig, ob Neben oder Hauptrolle - total egal !



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Unverhältnismäßig"? Im Verhältnis zu was?


Zur Notwendigkeit der "Handlung"



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte jemand, der eine solche Studie finanziert, ins homophobe Lager geschoben werden? Das Ergebnis wäre doch nur, je nachdem, wo man diese Studie erhebt,  "X und Y% der Serien auf Plattform A und B beinhalten Homosexualität". Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ganz simple Zahlen, die auch LGBT+ Befürworter interessieren dürften.


Du solltest das besonders gut wissen, denn Du schiebst Leute direkt ins homophobe Lager, siehe oben !


----------



## Loosa (27. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_X_1mVywbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wer hätte gedacht, dass sich dafür mal ein Thema findet.


----------



## mrvice (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das, mein Lieber, ist ganz einfach falsch. Du hast offensichtlich keinen Plan.
> 
> Kinder sind nicht asexuell. Sexualität spielt bei denen durchaus eine Rolle. Und Grundschüler sollen keinen Plan davon haben? Ich bitte dich... das ist so weit von der Realität entfernt, dass eindeutig anzuzweifeln ist, ob du dich jemals mit den Themen der (früh)kindlichen Sexualität, Sexualität in Medien und der Psyche von Kindern auseinandergesetzt hast.
> 
> Das hast du nämlich ganz offensichtlich nicht und ich denke, es ist besser, wenn du aufhörst, hier Falschinformationen zu verbreiten.  Denn falsch ist das, was du da von dir gibst, definitiv. lität, Sexualität in Medien und der Psyche von Kindern auseinandergesetzt hast.


Ich rede nicht von kindlicher sexualität und das begreifen grundlegender dinge.....
Das machen kinder serwohl und müssen in dessen hinsicht gewisse dinge erklärt bekommen.

Das ändert allerdings nicht daran das man kinder mit trans sachen konfrontieren sollt in jungem alter das is einfach too much denn vollends begreifen können sie sexualität in den jungen jahren bei weitem noch nicht.
Es is ein sehr großer unterschied grundlegende dinge in bezug auf geschlecht (männlich/weiblich) usw zu kennen als wenn man dann noch Trans gschichten da mitgeben will is einfach too much.
Nicht mal die erwachsenen sind sich bei Trans geschlechter und was weis ich dwas da noch alles gibt mittlerweile drüber einig wie man dieses thema gesellschafltich vernünftig einbinden soll in jeder hinsicht sprachlich sowie trennen bei toiletten usw. 
Kinder sind mit sowas total überfordert und es gibt auch keinen sinn sowas zu früh zu erklären dafür brauchts einfach das richtige alter das man so ein thema anspricht.
Viele Menschen glaub das fragen stellen oder aufklären was harmloses is und vergessen dabei das es sehr drauf ankommt wie das ganze von statten geht und was anfänglich als harmlos angenommenes ganz schnell fatale folgen haben kann.

Aber bitte erklär mir doch mal ab welchem alter du es für richtig halten würdest über "genderei" und freie geschlechterwahl usw auszuklären und warum du das genau für richti hälst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was Du als eindeutig empfindest ist es eben nicht außerhalb Deiner Wahrnehmung
> Ergo, ja Du bist intolerant.


Gegenüber Intoleranz und Sprüchen wie "hysterische Tunte", die ganz klar darauf abzielen, bestimmte Menschen zu denunzieren? Jap. Dann bin ich das. Meine Toleranz hat Grenzen und die endet genau an diesem Punkt. Den Einwand sehe ich daher nicht als Vorwurf. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Andersherum kannst Du zweifelsohne Quellen belegen das es nicht so ist ?
> Ein kleines Appetithäppchen und guck mal wie die Jahreszahlen ab 2015 deutlich zugenommen haben
> 
> 
> ...


Damit hättest du schon viel früher kommen sollen. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage:
> Wird es dadurch besser das sowas eingefügt werden muss?


Nein. Aber ich fordere ja auch nicht mehr Screentime für LGBT+ Inhalte, sondern nehme sie nur wohlwollend auf und finde es korrekt, dass Minderheiten mehr repräsentiert werden. Du hingegen forderst, dass das aufhört. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Jede überflüssige Sexszene egal welcher Ausrichtung ist zuviel, ob 30 Sekunden oder 5 Minuten, wobei es mit zunehmender Zeit zunehmend überflüssiger wird.
> 
> Zur Notwendigkeit der "Handlung"


Nicht jede Szene ist für die Handlung notwendig. Würde man alles nicht notwendige entfernen, kämen die meisten Filme und Serien nicht über eine Lauflänge von 15 Minuten hinaus. 

Das macht es aber längst nicht "unverhältnismäßig". Ich kann diesen Einwand immernoch nicht verstehen. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Du solltest das besonders gut wissen, denn Du schiebst Leute direkt ins homophobe Lager, siehe oben !


Wenn jemand mit Begriffen wie "hysterische Tunte" kommt, dann auch zurecht. Aber bestimmt nicht, weil jemand Studien erhebt und finanziert. Da vermengst du jetzt aber ganz schön was zu einer unschönen Suppe.

Du hast mir übrigens immernoch nicht erklärt, ab wann man Grautöne zu beachten hat. Davon hast du ja gesprochen. Irgendwas mit Differenzierung und Grautönen. 



mrvice schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von kindlicher sexualität und das begreifen grundlegender dinge.....
> Das machen kinder serwohl und müssen in dessen hinsicht gewisse dinge erklärt bekommen.


Doch, genau davon redest du. Du redest von Sexualität im Zusammenhang mit Kindern. Du redest von kindlicher Sexualität. Davon, dass irgendwelche Sendungen ein massiver und extremer Eingriff in die kindliche Sexualentwicklung darstellen und dass Kinder davon in ihrer Entwicklung definitiv gestört werden. 

Leider, ohne deine Behauptung zu belegen. 



mrvice schrieb:


> Viele Menschen glaub das fragen stellen oder aufklären was harmloses is und vergessen dabei das es sehr drauf ankommt wie das ganze von statten geht und was anfänglich als harmlos angenommenes ganz schnell fatale folgen haben kann.


Den Rest deines Beitrages habe ich mal nicht zitiert, weil der schlichtweg unleserlich war und ich nach dreimaligem Lesen dann entziffern konnte, dass du abermals den immer gleichen falschen Kram wiederholst. 

Aber hierzu... Jetzt sagst du auf einmal, dass es darauf ankommt, wie es vonstatten geht. Das ist korrekt. Aber vorher ging es doch gar nicht um das "Wie", sondern um das "Was". Ja was denn nun? 

Vor allem ist Aufklärung gut, richtig und wichtig. Und wenn Kinder Fragen zu einem Thema haben, dann sollte man sie auch ernst nehmen und auf diese Fragen möglichst sensibel und einfühlsam eingehen. 



mrvice schrieb:


> Aber bitte erklär mir doch mal ab welchem alter du es für richtig halten würdest über "genderei" und freie geschlechterwahl usw auszuklären und warum du das genau für richti hälst


Spätestens dann, wenn Kinder mit der Thematik in Berührung kommen. Das ist im Kindesalter vergleichsweise selten der Fall, aber möglich ist es dennoch. Und da auch schon Grundschüler Zugang zu digitalen Medien haben, werden sie auch wahrscheinlich eher mit dem Thema konfrontiert. Außerdem gibt es schon in der Grundschule Sexualkundeunterricht. Und da sind andere sexuelle Orientierungen und auch andere Geschlechteridentitäten durchaus mal Thema, wenn auch nicht allzu tiefgreifend. 

Hierzu mal ein Beitrag von mir aus einem anderen Thread: 


Spoiler






RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mal aus pädagogischer Sicht erklärt, warum Sexualkunde schon der Grundschule gut und richtig ist:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...






Du kannst mir also nicht erzählen, dass Grundschüler keinen Plan von Sexualität haben und dass Aufklärung irgendwie was schlechtes wäre.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Damit hättest du schon viel früher kommen sollen.


Du warst genau so faul wie ich um mal zu gucken was da geht.  



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit Begriffen wie "hysterische Tunte" kommt, dann auch zurecht. Aber bestimmt nicht, weil jemand Studien erhebt und finanziert. Da vermengst du jetzt aber ganz schön was zu einer unschönen Suppe.


Das wo er klargestellt hat warum er diese Bezeichnung verwendet hat (und ich in dem Zusammenhang übrigens genau so sehe) hast Du jetzt vermutlich selektiv ausgeblendet ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du warst genau so faul wie ich um mal zu gucken was da geht.


Naja, du hast ja behauptet, es würde Überhand nehmen. Wenn jemand eine Behauptung aufstellt, muss er sie auch belegen können. Zumindest warst du bemüht, deine Behauptung wenigstens zu untermauern. ^^ Aber auch wenn es viel aussieht, ist es noch kein Beleg und deine Aussage bleibt nicht mehr und nicht weniger als dein Gefühl. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Das wo er klargestellt hat warum er diese Bezeichnung verwendet hat (und ich in dem Zusammenhang übrigens genau so sehe) hast Du jetzt vermutlich selektiv ausgeblendet ?


Nein, das habe ich in der Tat zur Kenntnis genommen und bin in einer Antwort an ihn durchaus darauf eingegangen. Mit dem Einwand, dass der Kontext in dem Fall völlig egal ist, da es sich nun mal um eine denunzierende, beleidigende Äußerung handelt. 

Ich könnte dir ja jetzt auch sagen, dass du das größte Arschloch ever bist, weil du so und so bist, mir das auf den Zeiger geht und du damit anderen ja einen Bärendienst erweist. Ist ja im Kontext okay, oder? Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist eine Beleidigung und auf sowas greife ich nicht zurück.

Aber wie war das denn jetzt mit "Grautönen" und so, von denen du gesprochen hast? Davon sehe ich bei dir nicht viel. Eigentlich nur Ablehnung gegenüber dieser Thematik.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber wie war das denn jetzt mit "Grautönen" und so, von denen du gesprochen hast? Davon sehe ich bei dir nicht viel. Eigentlich nur Ablehnung gegenüber dieser Thematik.


Ich habe kein Problem mit nicht hetero Leuten in meinem Bekanntenkreis, kurze Film-/Serienszenen wo sich Päarchen küssen sich in Richtung Bett bewegen oder Morgens im Bett/however aufwachen ... auch OK

Ausgewalzte minutenlange Bettszenen oder Ausrichtungen von Leuten zeigen zu "müssen" bei denen es in der Handlung total egal ist. 
Absolut überflüssig und störend !

Das ist mMn Grau, weder 100% Pro mit allem drum und dran ("weiß") und mit Sicherheit Kilometerweit von "homophob" ("schwarz") entfernt. 
"Weiß" und "schwarz" darf jeder nach seiner Definition austauschen


----------



## Tek1978 (27. Juni 2021)

Die angebliche vielen gibt es nicht, Menschen sind Themen die Sie nicht betreffen egal. 

Wäre es anderes würden wir keine Geschäfte mehr mit 2/3 der Länder der Welt machen 

Beispiele: Bundesamt genehmigt Weiterbau von Nord Stream 2 - (Russland - Ja und wir wissen ja alle wie "böse" Sie sind)

Wie wäre es mit China, stimmt treten zwar oftmals das nach westlichen Standards oder soll man schon sagen Deutschen Standards - Völkerrecht

 Thema Ungarn: Gipfel in Brüssel: Baerbock will Ungarn in EU halten- Okay es soll Druck ausgeübt werden. 
Naja Ungarn findet mit Sicherheit einen guten Partner in Russland, oh stimmt mit Russland kann man wenn es um Geld geht schon auch Geschäfte machen. Aber würde sagen naja da passiert nicht viel, okay jetzt halt wird gescheppert weil das Thema ja so aktuell ist.

November erstmal "Super" (ja wir lernen von den Amerikaner) Wahljahr und dann mal schauen was der wars Delta ? ach da kommt sicher wieder ein Virus. 

Sollen wir noch über israel sprechen, sah ja auch nicht so gut aus in letzter Zeit. Wie war das mit der Wange, oder ging es eher Auge um Auge.

Es gibt 1000 von Beispielen in der jetzigen Welt wo es zu keinerlei Einigungen kommt bzw. man nimmt das kleinere Übel in kauf für das Wohl der vielen oder liegt es einfach nur daran, hmmm wenn man damit Geld verdienen kann dann machen wir das Thema doch mal aktuell die nächsten Wochen. 

Es sind Dinge die von wenigen aufgebauscht und dann als von angeblich "vielen" für wichtig genommen wird in diesem Moment.

Aber wie gesagt dem Menschen ist es egal, er hat was zu reden er hat was zum aufregen, vielleicht kann er sich in diesem einem Moment für einen kleinen Helden halten. 

An der Gesamtheit in  der Welt ändert es nichts, sonst gäbe es viele verbrechen und Ungerechtigkeiten schon lange nicht mehr. Naja oder eben unser Elektroschrott, okay in Deutschland alles im grünen Bereich geht ja nach -> Von Deutschland nach Ghana: Dem Elektroschrott auf der Spur

Daran hat sich bis heute nicht wirklich was geändert.

Das Thema Flüchtlinge hat uns ja auch mal vor Jahren bewegt, okay stimmt gibt es zwar immer noch, am leid hat sich vermutlich nichts geändert, aber naja erstmal nächstes Thema anschneiden, man muss doch auch mal über was anderes sprechen. 

Würde man die angeblich vielen in Deutschland hernehmen und sagen, hey wir gehen jetzt in irgend eine Stadt in China und demonstrieren fürs Menschenrecht, ich denke es blieben wenige bis fast gar niemand übrig. Wozu sich dem Risiko aussetzen.

Oder gehen wir nach eben Ghana und Räumen den Müll weg, es waren ja "ganz Deutschland bewegt der Umweltschutz und Friday vor Future"  auch da sehe es wohl eher mager aus. Also ich für meine Teil höre eher meckern das Sprit so teuer ist und och ja Heizöl, aber ist ja kein Problem kann ja jeder locker umbauen, hat jeder das Geld. Alles kein Thema. 

Was bleibt sind ein Häufchen Menschen die in Foren Diskutieren und sich sagen ja aber und Medien die auf eine aktuelle Welle aufspringen naja bis das nächste Thema kommt. 

War ja nur mal so zur Erinnerung ziemlich ruhig geworden ums Thema Klimaschutz, Greta und Friday, okay Corona kam dazwischen da muss man schon mal eine Pause einlegen und das Thema weit nach hinten schieben, weil es war erstmal viel wichtiger auszudiskutieren ob uns jetzt Freiheit genommen oder wir geschützt werden und Impfen ja nein oder was auch immer

Okay zwischen durch mal, die Grünen haben eine Kanzlerkandidaten und ja es ist schon nach 12, ist ja auch das Thema der Grünen.
Thema Frauenquote kam auch mal wieder auf, wann hat das Thema das letzte mal ganz Deutschland oder ach was schreib ich den da es hat natürlich die ganze Welt bewegt.  

Und überall gibt es mehr als 2 Meinungen.

Zum Schluss bleibt mir nur zu sagen, mir ist es egal wie jemand lebt solange er niemand anderen schadet und friedlich bleibt, das kann ich aber nur in meinem direkten Umfeld bewerten. Ich muss mir aber auch von niemanden eine angeblich Richtige Meinung aufdrücken lassen die mich gar nicht interessiert und die mich in meinem täglichen Leben leider genau so wenig beschäftigt wie wenn jemand irgendwo stirbt den ich nicht kenne. Es klingt hart, aber keiner von euch macht sich Gedanken   was tagtäglich für unrecht auf der Welt passiert. Jeder sitzt zu Hause, geht arbeiten, ja Freunde und Freizeit sind sehr wichtig und schaut das er für sich das beste rausholt und okay wenn dann mal ein Thema aktuell ist, ja dann kann man schon mal 10 Minuten in sämtlichen Social Media Kanälen sein und schauen wie der Schreiberling dazu steht  und dann findet sich das schon. Hauptsache man war dabei, gibt einem doch ein gutes Gefühl.

Mutiger sind hier fast schon die Menschen die dann sagen "ich mag es einfach nicht oder ich möchte mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben und es nervt mich einfach wenn ich ständig damit konfrontiert werde obwohl es mich gar nicht interessiert" . 
Aber gut wenn natürlich überall in Medien und ähnlichem Berichtet wird das dies jetzt Thema Nr.1 ist dann muss das schon so sein und dann bewegt das natürlich alle und dann muss man die wo komischer weise anders denken davon überzeugen das es doch ALLE anderen anders sehen oder sehen es doch eher viele gar nicht und interessiert Sie nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil lebe mein leben so das ich sage, es ist mir egal welche Sexuelle Orientierung, welche Herkunft, welche Religion usw. der Mensch hat der vor mir steht. Wenn er freundlich und Anständig zu mir ist werde ich genau so freundlich und Anständig gegenüber diesem Menschen sein. Ich werde weder die Welt retten noch die Welt ändern, ich habe keine Vorbilder und Helden weder in Hollywood noch sonst jemanden ich kenne diese Menschen nicht und lass mir von niemanden was als ohhh das ist jetzt aber wichtig vorkauen nur weil das gerade jetzt einer meint. Ich kann von mir sagen ich kann zumindest jeden Tag in den Spiegel schauen ohne das ich mir was vorwerfen muss, aber natürlich habe ich auch Fehler und  sehe Dinge manchmal anders und vielleicht ist es für den ein oder anderen schwer zu verstehen. 

Von daher, denke es ist ein gutes und vernünftiges Leben und der Rest naja ist mir eben egal.


----------



## mrvice (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gegenüber Intoleranz und Sprüchen wie "hysterische Tunte", die ganz klar darauf abzielen, bestimmte Menschen zu denunzieren? Jap. Dann bin ich das. Meine Toleranz hat Grenzen und die endet genau an diesem Punkt. Den Einwand sehe ich daher nicht als Vorwurf.
> 
> 
> Damit hättest du schon viel früher kommen sollen.
> ...


egal lassen wir  das ich hab versucht zu erklären was ich meine läuft nicht zwischen uns.

BTW bring du mir mal einen beweis das es nicht schädigend is.

Und ich habe versucht zu sagen das kindliche sexualität serwohl aufklärung erfordert und mir is durchaus bewusst das dass in jungen jahren notwendig is.
was ich meinte mit sexualität begreifen habe ich dir eindeutig nicht verdeutlichen können.
kindliche sexualität < kindern dir grundinge zu erklären is eine sache.
Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das sie in dem alter das alles vollendumfassend begreifen können. (das ist das was ich damit sagen wollte man kann kindern viele dinge erklären allerdings wahrhaft begreifen und vollumfassend verstehn das sind zwei paar schuhe und das geht bei so jungen kindern einfach nicht. 
(sprich die können zwar einige dinge gut verstehn aber noch nicht vollumfassend begreifen , hoffe das war jetzt klar genug)

Und junge kinder haben normalerweise kein interesse daran ihre sexuelle identität kundzutun aus dem einfachen grund da sie überhaupt noch gar keine haben, das ändert sich irgendwann später in der pubertät aber ganz sicher nicht vorher.
Schon gar nicht ein unter 10 Jähriger.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

Liebe Freunde,

ich lese die PC-Games seit ca. 25 Jahren, damals noch als Heft mit schöner CD, heute nur noch digital. Ich war / bin immer ein großer Fan von den Artikeln und dem Schreibstil, aber was derzeit besonders hier veröffentlicht wird, ist nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen. Als heterosexueller Mensch fühlt man sich beim Lesen regelmäßig angegriffen und das kann einfach nicht richtig sein. LGBT+-Mitmenschen möchten genau dies nicht für sich, also bitte auch in beide Richtungen denken und schreiben.

Die derzeitige groß angelegte Kampagne für Vielfalt in Sachen Liebe ist schön und sowas gab es auch schon bei vielen anderen weltweiten Themen. Das muss einfach manchmal sein um zurückgebliebene Menschen wieder an Bord zu holen. Denn jeder Mensch ist gleich und hat ein Recht sich ohne zu schämen und Angst zu haben offen ausleben zu dürfen.
Diese Kampagne darf man aber nicht mit dem immer mehr aufkommenden Zwang von Film- und Spieleindustrie, Nischenprodukte aus Angst vor dem Vorwurf, der Produzent wäre sonst Schwulen- und Lesbenfeindlich, zu entwickeln, vermischen. Das Gro der Menschheit ist nun einmal hetero und das müssen auch die härtesten Rebellen der LGBT+-Front tolerieren (hiermit meine ich nur vereinzelte Übertreiber, nicht den Großteil die da lockerer und normaldenkender sind). Wir sind alle Menschen und auch wir Hetero-Menschen haben ein Recht zu leben. Wie kann man es also der Film- und Spieleindustrie vorwerfen, Produkte zu entwickeln, welche auf die Mehrheit zugeschnitten wurden? Ihr müsst verstehen, Entwickler und Produzenten gründeten einst IHRE Firmen mit IHREN Ideen und jeder darf diese eigenen Vorstellungen ausleben und verbreiten wie er sich das vorstellt. Ja ihr hört richtig, genau das was LGBT+-Menschen von diesen für sich selbst verlangen, genau diese Rechte möchten diese auch behalten dürfen. Es war schon immer so, dass wenn jemand etwas Neues möchte, dann kann man selber eine Firma gründen um diese Inhalte zu entwickeln und produzieren. Und wenn die Produkte gut sind und Anklang finden, dann können wir uns alle über mehr neue und tolle Spiele und Filme freuen! Aber jemanden, der mit einer eigenen Idee etwas aufgebaut hat, etwas vorschreiben zu wollen, was er ändern soll und das obwohl scheinbar alle bisher sehr zufrieden sind, das geht einfach nicht. Firmen müssen Geld verdienen um zu überleben und das geht nun einmal nicht wenn man sein Hauptprodukt einer Nischengruppe zuordnet. Das meinen die nicht mal böse, da bin ich sicher.

Übrigens, der Spruch „Ich hab ja nichts gegen Schwule, aber…“ ist weder eine dumme Ausrede für die eigene Schwulen- und Diversitätsfeindlichkeit, noch fühlen sich diese Leute verunsichert… Es gibt ganz einfach und tatsächlich auch noch Hetero-Menschen mit einer Daseinsberechtigung auf dieser Welt, so verrückt das klingen mag. Es ist so, dass es den Leuten seit Menschengedenken auf die Nerven geht etwas aufgezwungen zu bekommen. Und das Schlimme ist, dass es einfach der bereits vorhandenen Toleranz schadet. Dadurch wird bei Menschen, die eh schon Probleme damit haben, die Wut nur geschürt. Das darf nicht sein, denn so werden Probleme erst geschaffen, statt sie zu beheben. Wie immer ist es der Weg, der die Richtung angibt und der derzeitige ist leider eine Brechtstange, die wie immer mehr Schaden anrichtet als zu helfen. Tatsächlich sind nämlich die wenigen Menschen, die etwas gegen Schwule und Lesben haben, die Nische. Aber wie bei jedem Thema wird es immer auch Andersdenkende geben. Und ja, das alles sagen auch einige schwule und lesbische Menschen aus meinem Freundeskreis. Auch wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, auch diese würden gerne mal wieder ein schönes RPG mit dem traditionellen Ritter, der eine Prinzessin rettet, spielen. 

Love and Peace,
euer pleXi


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du meinst also, ein richtiger Superheld muss dafür auch bitteschön erstmal den Meister machen? Ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht was man sich so auf irgendeinen Kanon versteifen kann.


Ich finde Konsistenz und Nachvollziehbarkeit bei Filmen halt relevant.

Und nein, nicht "Superhelden", sondern: Batman. Dessen Superkraft laut Justice League Film ist: "Ich bin reich."
Das heißt, neben den Gadgets MUSS er auch enorme Kampfkünste haben, um gegen die ganzen gepimpten Gegner (nicht zuletzt Bane (Comic Vorlage)) bestehen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem von Leuten wie dir, sie wollen alles immer in eine Ecke drücken. Toleranz geht für euch immer nur in eine Richtung und wehe andere fordern sie.


Diese kognitive Dissonanz ist echt erstaunlich: Auf der einen Seite Toleranz im beide Richtungen einfordern, ...


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und niemand zwingt dich dazu!
> 
> Also höre gefälligst auf mich zwingen zu wollen mir irgendwas mit Schwulen anschauen zu müssen!


... auf der anderen dabei VÖLLIG ausblenden, daß man damit Schwule (und andere LBGTs) ihr Leben lang dazu "zwingt" sich diesen ganzen Hetero Kram ansehen zu müssen und damit Toleranz nur in einer Richtung anerkennt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> BTW bring du mir mal einen beweis das es nicht schädigend is.


Es gibt keinen Grund dafür, dass das Wissen, dass es Transgender gibt, schädigend ist. Vielmehr führt das Wissen und die Aufklärung dazu, dass Verständnis für diese Menschen entwickelt wird. 

Ich habe mich beruflich mit dem Thema befasst. Und es gibt genug für jeden zugängliche Fachbücher zu dem Thema. Solange es sich nicht um sexuellen Missbrauch und Übergriffigkeiten handelt und Kinder nicht vollkommen unbegleitet sind, sind Schädigungen ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. 



mrvice schrieb:


> was ich meinte mit sexualität begreifen habe ich dir eindeutig nicht verdeutlichen können.
> kindliche sexualität < kindern dir grundinge zu erklären is eine sache.
> Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das sie in dem alter das alles vollendumfassend begreifen können. (das ist das was ich damit sagen wollte man kann kindern viele dinge erklären allerdings wahrhaft begreifen und vollumfassend verstehn das sind zwei paar schuhe und das geht bei so jungen kindern einfach nicht.
> (sprich die können zwar einige dinge gut verstehn aber noch nicht vollumfassend begreifen , hoffe das war jetzt klar genug)


Was meinst du denn mit "begreifen"? Sollen sie den Begriff "Sexualität" erst begreifen? Ihre eigene Sexualität begreifen? Oder wie? 

Ich weiß nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst. Das widerspricht doch keinesfalls dem, was ich geschrieben habe.  



mrvice schrieb:


> Und junge kinder haben normalerweise kein interesse daran ihre sexuelle identität kundzutun aus dem einfachen grund da sie überhaupt noch gar keine haben, das ändert sich irgendwann später in der pubertät aber ganz sicher nicht vorher.
> Schon gar nicht ein unter 10 Jähriger.


"Ich bin ein Junge.", "Ich bin ein Mädchen". Das ist ein Ausdruck der sexuellen Identität, bzw. der Geschlechtsidentität. Die Geschlechtsidentität entwickelt sich schon im frühen Kindesalter. 

Ernsthaft, befasse dich mal mit dem Thema lieber, bevor du hier was raus haust. Ich empfehle dir hierfür das Buch "Natur-Wissen schaffen Band 5: Frühe Medienbildung". Da geht es auch um die Entwicklung der Geschlechtsidentität, bezugnehmend auf Medien (um die es hier nun mal geht). Es gibt noch andere Bücher dieser Art, aber das ist auch für Laien recht verständlich erklärt. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit nicht hetero Leuten in meinem Bekanntenkreis, kurze Film-/Serienszenen wo sich Päarchen küssen sich in Richtung Bett bewegen oder Morgens im Bett/however aufwachen ... auch OK
> 
> Ausgewalzte minutenlange Bettszenen oder Ausrichtungen von Leuten zeigen zu "müssen" bei denen es in der Handlung total egal ist.
> Absolut überflüssig und störend !
> ...


Mit der Antwort kann ich durchaus was anfangen. 

Willst du solche Szenen generell nicht sehen oder ist das nur bei nicht heterosexuellen Inhalten der Fall? 

Ich frage dich, weil das bei dir nicht klar ist und einige hier schon ziemlich eindeutig eingegrenzt haben, dass sie explizit homosexuelle Inhalte meiden. 

Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, musst du dir natürlich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum dem so ist und warum es bei heterosexuellen Inhalten okay wäre. Und wieso sich LGBT+ Menschen heterosexuelle Inhalte ansehen müssen, wenn sie Serien und Filme schauen. 

Ausgewalzte Minutenlange Bettszenen sind ja wohl nach wie vor eher eine Seltenheiten bei diesem Thema.



pIeX schrieb:


> Als heterosexueller Mensch fühlt man sich beim Lesen regelmäßig angegriffen und das kann einfach nicht richtig sein.


Ich als weißer, heterosexueller cis-Mann in den besten Jahren fühle mich dadurch keinesfalls angegriffen.


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Als heterosexueller Mensch fühlt man sich beim Lesen regelmäßig angegriffen und das kann einfach nicht richtig sein.


Nein. DU magst dich angegriffen fühlen und ich verstehe nicht ganz, woran das liegen mag, aber an deiner sexuellen Ausrichtung mit Sicherheit nicht. Oder erkläre MIR bitte, wieso ich mich davon, auch hetero so ganz nebenbei, weder angegriffen fühle noch empfinde, dass mir etwas aufgezwungen würde.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Als heterosexueller Mensch fühlt man sich beim Lesen regelmäßig angegriffen und das kann einfach nicht richtig sein.


Du fühlst dich "angegriffen"?
Stimmt, das kann nicht richtig sein, damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.



pIeX schrieb:


> Diese Kampagne darf man aber nicht mit dem immer mehr aufkommenden Zwang von Film- und Spieleindustrie, Nischenprodukte aus Angst vor dem Vorwurf, der Produzent wäre sonst Schwulen- und Lesbenfeindlich, zu entwickeln, vermischen.


Um beim Beispiel MCU zu bleiben:
Hat während der ganzen 20+ Filme des aktuellen MCUs jemals jemand den Vorwurf erhoben, die Filme seien Schwulen- oder Lesbenfeindlich?

Nicht? Komisch.


pIeX schrieb:


> Das Gro der Menschheit ist nun einmal hetero und das müssen auch die härtesten Rebellen der LGBT+-Front tolerieren


Machen sie ja schon. zB bei den bisherigen 20+ Filmen des MCU, in denen die Superhelden alle Heterobeziehungen haben.


pIeX schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Menschen und auch wir Hetero-Menschen haben ein Recht zu leben.


You're fucking kidding me?

Es geht konkret gerade um *EINE EINZIGE *DIALOGZEILE(!!!)

Wie kann dir *EINE EINZIGE *DIALOGZEILE(!!!) in einem Film, der dir diese hinterrücks untergejubelt hat, dein RECHT *ZU LEBEN *streitig machen oder auch nur ansatzweise dahin kommen?

Wenn du ernsthaft derartige Befürchtungen hast, solltest du wirklich mal zum Arzt gehen, du hast es verdammt nötig.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2021)

Habe mich jetzt nicht durch sämtliche Postings gequält, dass das Thema auf beiden Seiten des Spektrums zum Posting anregt, war von Anfang an klar...

Für mich stellt sich daher doch viel eher die Frage, was denn diese Kolumne tatsächlich zur Normalisierung - einem erstrebenswerten Ziel - beiträgt:

Fördert sie irgendeinen Diskurs? Nicht wirklich: Da eine Kolumne nicht neutral zu sein braucht, darf sie sich auf eine Seite schlagen, diese als die einzig richtige erklären und damit die Fronten von vorneherein klar abzustecken. Wie sagte es schon so schön der horrend grossartige George "Dubya" W Bush in seiner Zeit als Präsident der US of A? Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns. Entweder schwarz oder weiss, keine Grautöne erlaubt. Das fördert aber lediglich Polarisierung, nicht Toleranz.

Toleranz kann nicht erzwungen werden: Klar, man kann Gesetze erlassen, die bestimmte Handlungen ahnden - aber diese Ändern keine Ansichten. Diese zu ändern ist nach meiner Erfahrung nur selten mit dem Brecheisen möglich, Subtilität hilft da weit mehr. Warum also diese - wie nannte es der Kolumnist doch gleich? Ah, ja: In-your-face-Kolumne, wo man doch Lokis kurze Erwähnung betreffend "auf beiden Seiten des Ufers" für sich selbst sprechen lassen könnte und dadurch eine Wirkung entfalten zu lassen, zu der diese Kolumne niemals imstande sein wird?
Ach, man wollte das Feld nicht den Ewiggestrigen überlassen? Aber hätten denn die hier, bei dem PCG, überhaupt einen Thread zu dem Thema gestartet? Oder ist die Kolumne vielleicht sogar als Reaktion auf ein entsprechendes Posting entstanden (falls ja, warum erwähnt der Kolumnist das nicht?)? 

Ich versuche jetzt mal eine etwas provokativere Frage zu formulieren: Viele Phobien, wie zum Beispiel Agoraphobie (Platzangst), Zoophobie (Angst vor Tieren) oder Arachnophobie (Angst vor Spinnen) werden als Krankheiten (zumindest werden sie unter ICD-10 geführt) angesehen, warum also beispielsweise nicht auch Homophobie? "Der Homophobe" wird hier prinzipiell als "Ausgeburt des Bösen" angesehen, aber dass da bei jedem ein Individuum dahinter steckt, der seine ganz eigene Geschichte mitbringt, warum er diese Angst in sich trägt, interessiert keinen - er ist dann halt einfach intolerant, Punkt. 
Es wird sich also auch hier darüber lustig gemacht, wenn jemand die Furcht äusserst, zur Homosexualität konvertiert zu werden, wenn man zu oft, zu viel oder überhaupt homosexuellen Inhalten ausgesetzt wird. Aber was für den einen einfach nur lächerlich erscheint, ist für den anderen vielleicht tatsächlich ein ernsthaftes Problem. 

Und zu guter Letzt die Ganze Sache aus folgendem Blickwinkel: Man kann von Donald Trump halten, was man will, eines konnte er zur Perfektion: Provozieren. 
Daraus bezog er seine Stärke, dadurch erreichte er Beachtung, dadurch gewann er schlussendlich an Macht - weil man immer und immer wieder auf seine Provokationen einging. Sobald man ihn nicht mehr beachtet, geht seine Stärke flöten. 
Daher: Warum bietet diese Kolumne den Ewiggestrigen aka Konservativen überhaupt eine Steilpassvorlage, sich zu profilieren?


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2021)

Ich mag übrigens Superhelden generell nicht und finde es deshalb schlimm, dass mir als Mensch ohne Superkräfte, unter anderem, das MCU aufgezwungen wird. Superhelden müssen einfach begreifen, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen keine Superkräfte besitzt. 
Ja, das war ein Scherz. Wobei ich wirklich null anfangen kann mit dem MCU und praktisch allen anderen Superhelden-Geschichten. Allerdings kann ich ganz gut damit leben, auf diese Filme und Comics zu verzichten. Mir fehlt nichts dabei und es ist nur etwas unbequem, dass vielerorts die Sci-Fi Kategorie damit "verseucht" ist.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

Mein Kommentar ging allgemein an den Beitrag. Ich habe tatsächlich keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen, da dort meist nur sinnfreier Stuss geschrieben wird, nachdem nervös auf Schnipsel die einen Hauch von Angriffsfläche bieten, gewartet wurde, wie eben grade jetzt von dir. 

Und warum man sich angegriffen fühlt? Ernsthafte Frage Freunde?  Naja, weil scheinbar alles was bisher normal war auf einmal böse ist und alles was man bisher als schön empfand, unsere Kindheit geprägt hat, falsch sein soll. Die böse geldgeile Industrie.  Augen auf im Medienverkehr Freunde.  Aber ich verstehe euch.. Viele hier haben scheinbar zu viel Zeit / nicht viel zu tun und sind streitlustig. Da würde ich mich genauso freuen alles intolerant anzugreifen zu können was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. 

Und zu MCU: Loki? Star-Lord? Beziehungen zu anderen Zivilisationen generell? alles vorhanden... Wo ist ein Grund für Aufregung?  Leute... ihr macht euch lächerlich


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar ging allgemein an den Beitrag. Ich habe tatsächlich keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen, da dort meist nur sinnfreier Stuss geschrieben wird, nachdem nervös auf Schnipsel die einen Hauch von Angriffsfläche bieten, gewartet wurde, wie eben grade jetzt von dir.
> 
> Und warum man sich angegriffen fühlt? Ernsthafte Frage Freunde?  Naja, weil scheinbar alles was bisher normal war auf einmal böse ist und alles was man bisher als schön empfand, unsere Kindheit geprägt hat, falsch sein soll. Die böse geldgeile Industrie.  Augen auf im Medienverkehr Freunde.  Aber ich verstehe euch.. Viele hier haben scheinbar zu viel Zeit / nicht viel zu tun und sind streitlustig. Da würde ich mich genauso freuen alles intolerant anzugreifen zu können was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.
> 
> Und zu MCU: Loki? Star-Lord? Beziehungen zu anderen Zivilisationen generell? alles vorhanden... Wo ist ein Grund für Aufregung?  Leute... ihr macht euch lächerlich


Das Recht auf Leben spricht dir trotzdem niemand ab. Du fühlst dich doch durch diese Bewegung angegriffen. Da musst du echt Probleme haben, wenn dem so ist.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

@ Frullo Mit Abstand der beste (super auf den Punkt gebracht!) Beitrag den ich hier in allen Jahren gelesen habe!


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Und warum man sich angegriffen fühlt? Ernsthafte Frage Freunde?  Naja, weil scheinbar alles was bisher normal war auf einmal böse ist und alles was man bisher als schön empfand, unsere Kindheit geprägt hat, falsch sein soll. Die böse geldgeile Industrie.  Augen auf im Medienverkehr Freunde.  Aber ich verstehe euch.. Viele hier haben scheinbar zu viel Zeit / nicht viel zu tun und sind streitlustig. Da würde ich mich genauso freuen alles intolerant anzugreifen zu können was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.


Was genau ist denn böse, hm? Die Ausgrenzung und die Ungleichbehandlung sind es, auch die althergebrachten Rollenmodelle sind indoktriniert und nicht einfach naturgegeben. Natürlich geht es den Grosskonzernen nur um den Profit und da mittlerweile eine Mehrheit diese Ungerechtigkeiten nicht mehr unterstützen möchte und das Thema an Fahrt aufgenommen hat, wird es jetzt eben auch vermehrt "verwertet". Daran kann ich soweit nichts Schlechtes erkennen, solange diese Kultur auch in den Unternehmen selbst gelebt wird, was offenbar oft nicht wirklich der Fall zu sein scheint.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Leben spricht dir trotzdem niemand ab. Du fühlst dich doch durch diese Bewegung angegriffen. Da musst du echt Probleme haben, wenn dem so ist.



Tue ich das? Was hat die LGBT+-Bewegung mit diesem Beitrag zu tun?  Nein, im Gegenteil. Die Bewegung ist gut und ich finde es super das Menschen für sich selbst aufstehen. Es geht hier um die Wortwahl in Beiträgen der PCG. Bitte richtig lesen und nicht gleich alles angreifen, auch wenn es das Lebenselixier mancher zu sein scheint. Einfach mal was essen. Vlt. ein Snickers?


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Was hat die LGBT+-Bewegung mit diesem Beitrag zu tun?


Darum geht es hier doch die ganze Zeit.  



pIeX schrieb:


> Nein, im Gegenteil. Die Bewegung ist gut und ich finde es super das Menschen für sich selbst aufstehen. Es geht hier um die Wortwahl in Beiträgen der PCG. Bitte richtig lesen und nicht gleich alles angreifen, auch wenn es das Lebenselixier mancher zu sein scheint. Einfach mal was essen. Vlt. ein Snickers?


Wieso unterstellst du mir jetzt, dass ich verärgert oder so bin? Ich hab niemandem etwas abgesprochen, noch sehe ich mich in der Position zu sagen, dass mir irgendwas weg genommen wird (z.B. das Recht auf Leben). 

Niemand hier hat - weder im Artikel, noch in den Kommentaren - auch nur ansatzweise verlauten lassen, dass hetero was böses und schlechtes wäre.

Vielleicht solltest du dich mal einfach nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen. Niemand hier hat dich aufgrund deiner sexuellen Orientierung angegriffen.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

HanFred schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn böse, hm? Die Ausgrenzung und die Ungleichbehandlung sind es, auch die althergebrachten Rollenmodelle sind indoktriniert und nicht einfach naturgegeben. Natürlich geht es den Grosskonzernen nur um den Profit und da mittlerweile eine Mehrheit diese Ungerechtigkeiten nicht mehr unterstützen möchte und das Thema an Fahrt aufgenommen hat, wird es jetzt eben auch vermehrt "verwertet". Daran kann ich soweit nichts Schlechtes erkennen, solange diese Kultur auch in den Unternehmen selbst gelebt wird, was offenbar oft nicht wirklich der Fall zu sein scheint.


Ohjeeee... ja wie soll ich dir jetzt helfen? Ich verstehe nun dein Problem.. es ist leider zu umfassend um es zu beheben.

Althergebrachten Rollenmodelle sind indoktriniert und nicht einfach naturgegeben:
Gut. Was gehen wir an? Verschiedene Glaubensrichtungen? Darf man an Gott, Allah oder sonst wen glauben? Weil naja, du weißt schon, hat die Kirche mal erfunden, nicht die Natur.. Dürfen Menschen überhaupt noch heiraten? Darf man überhaupt ein Grundstück kaufen? Besitz beanspruchen? Fragen über Fragen.. Lieber HANFRED.. Alles was du an dir trägst, liest, lebst und fühlst ist Entwicklung und Indoktrination zugleich. Ich weiß das vieles schlecht ist, aber ich bin ein Optimist. Es ist traurig, dass viele LGBT+-Menschen sich nicht wohlfühlen und ich wünschte mir, dass sie es tun. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist niemand der sich da nicht wohlfühlt. Denn hier wird jeder der sich geoutet hat absolut toleriert und warm aufgenommen. Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich recht, die meisten trauen sich lange nicht sich zu outen. Dies liegt m. E. nach aber nicht an der fehlenden Toleranz, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass es grade erst im kommen ist und sich immer mehr trauen. Das kommt dann von ganz alleine, das sich mehr trauen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juni 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt mal eine etwas provokativere Frage zu formulieren: Viele Phobien, wie zum Beispiel Agoraphobie (Platzangst), Zoophobie (Angst vor Tieren) oder Arachnophobie (Angst vor Spinnen) werden als Krankheiten (zumindest werden sie unter ICD-10 geführt) angesehen, warum also beispielsweise nicht auch Homophobie? "Der Homophobe" wird hier prinzipiell als "Ausgeburt des Bösen" angesehen, aber dass da bei jedem ein Individuum dahinter steckt, der seine ganz eigene Geschichte mitbringt, warum er diese Angst in sich trägt, interessiert keinen - er ist dann halt einfach intolerant, Punkt.
> Es wird sich also auch hier darüber lustig gemacht, wenn jemand die Furcht äusserst, zur Homosexualität konvertiert zu werden, wenn man zu oft, zu viel oder überhaupt homosexuellen Inhalten ausgesetzt wird. Aber was für den einen einfach nur lächerlich erscheint, ist für den anderen vielleicht tatsächlich ein ernsthaftes Problem.


Was bedeuten würde, dass Therapieangebote für entsprechende Phobiker geschaffen werden würden, damit sie lernen, mit ihrer Angst umzugehen, sofern diese so weit geht, dass sie das Verschwinden der „Trigger“ aus den Medien etc. verlangen?
Ich meine, ich habe tatsächlich eine gewisse Arachnophobie (habe mich letztens versehentlich deswegen verletzt ), aber die geht jetzt zumindest nicht so weit, dass ich mich im Internet darüber beschwere, dass es Serien, Filme und Internetseiten gibt, in denen ich ungefragt mit Bildern von Spinnen konfrontiert werde.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier doch die ganze Zeit.
> 
> 
> Wieso unterstellst du mir jetzt, dass ich verärgert oder so bin? Ich hab niemandem etwas abgesprochen, noch sehe ich mich in der Position zu sagen, dass mir irgendwas weg genommen wird (z.B. das Recht auf Leben).
> ...


Wer sagt das du verärgert bist?  Angriff wo? Ich sage lediglich, dass es als böse dargestellt wird, dass zu viel hetero in Filmen ist und zu wenig LGBT+ und man sich als hetero dadurch schon schlecht fühlt (weil ich einfach alle Menschen mag)


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Wer sagt das du verärgert bist?  Angriff wo? Ich sage lediglich, dass es als böse dargestellt wird, dass zu viel hetero in Filmen ist und zu wenig LGBT+ und man sich als hetero dadurch schon schlecht fühlt (weil ich einfach alle Menschen mag)


Wie war das noch mit dem Snickers? 

Und nein, es wird nichts als "böse" dargestellt. Mit welcher Zeile? Kannst du die bitte zitieren?



pIeX schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich recht, die meisten trauen sich lange nicht sich zu outen. Dies liegt m. E. nach aber nicht an der fehlenden Toleranz, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass es grade erst im kommen ist und sich immer mehr trauen. Das kommt dann von ganz alleine, das sich mehr trauen.


Doch, genau daran liegt es. Es liegt an fehlender Toleranz. Es ist schön, dass in deinem Bekanntenkreis niemand deswegen ausgegrenzt wird. Aber nach wie vor trauen sich viele nicht, sich zu outen, aus Angst vor Anfeindungen und Missachtungen, die es nun mal leider tatsächlich immer noch gibt. Möglicherweise mag es sich bessern, aber Anfeindungen gibt es immer noch viel zu viel.


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Ohjeeee... ja wie soll ich dir jetzt helfen? Ich verstehe nun dein Problem.. es ist leider zu umfassend um es zu beheben.
> 
> Althergebrachten Rollenmodelle sind indoktriniert und nicht einfach naturgegeben:
> Gut. Was gehen wir an? Verschiedene Glaubensrichtungen? Darf man an Gott, Allah oder sonst wen glauben? Weil naja, du weißt schon, hat die Kirche mal erfunden, nicht die Natur.. Dürfen Menschen überhaupt noch heiraten? Darf man überhaupt ein Grundstück kaufen? Besitz beanspruchen? Fragen über Fragen.. Lieber HANFRED.. Alles was du an dir trägst, liest, lebst und fühlst ist Entwicklung und Indoktrination zugleich. Ich weiß das vieles schlecht ist, aber ich bin ein Optimist. Es ist traurig, dass viele LGBT+-Menschen sich nicht wohlfühlen und ich wünschte mir, dass sie es tun. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist niemand der sich da nicht wohlfühlt. Denn hier wird jeder der sich geoutet hat absolut toleriert und warm aufgenommen. Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich recht, die meisten trauen sich lange nicht sich zu outen. Dies liegt m. E. nach aber nicht an der fehlenden Toleranz, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass es grade erst im kommen ist und sich immer mehr trauen. Das kommt dann von ganz alleine, das sich mehr trauen.


Die Kirche ist jetzt nicht wirklich die Gründerin unserer Zivilisation, die ist weitaus älter. Glaubensschriften sind auch nur kodierter Konsens einer Gruppe, der bereits vorher erlangt werden musste. Glauben darf sowieso jeder, was er will, das Verhalten zählt und hat Konsequenzen. Monogamie ist ein soziales Konstrukt. Grundbesitz darf infrage gestellt werden, denn woraus ergibt sich dieser? Aus einer Bewirtschaftung oder bloss aus der Fähigkeit, den Grund zu verteidigen? Ohne letztere wird er nämlich wieder bedeutungslos.
Dass sich viele nicht outen, soll nicht an mangelnder Toleranz liegen? Ja wieso sollte man sich denn sonst nicht trauen, wenn man sich einmal sicher ist? Die Toleranz nimmt zu und deshalb getrauen sich immer mehr. Momentan wohl beschleunigt, aber daran kann ich wieder nichts Schlechtes erkennen, ausser dass sich einige wenige Konservative unwohl fühlen, aber das ist halt wirklich deren Problem.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit dem Snickers?
> 
> Und nein, es wird nichts als "böse" dargestellt. Mit welcher Zeile? Kannst du die bitte zitieren?



Exakt, ich sehe diese Unterstellung auch nirgendwo bestätigt. Da fühlen sich einige, aus welchem nicht nachvollziehbaren Grund auch immer, angegriffen und bauen sich dann einen Strohmann im Kopf zusammen. Einige davon scheinen sogar zu glauben, dass sie einer Mehrheit angehören würden mit diesen Gedanken und irgendwie sollen sie dann gleichzeitig angeblich von einer Mehrheit unterdrückt werden. Die Logik muss man sich zunächst zurechtbiegen.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

HanFred schrieb:


> Die Kirche ist jetzt nicht wirklich die Gründerin unserer Zivilisation, die ist weitaus älter. Glaubensschriften sind auch nur kodierter Konsens einer Gruppe, der bereits vorher erlangt werden musste. Glauben darf sowieso jeder, was er will, das Verhalten zählt und hat Konsequenzen. Monogamie ist ein soziales Konstrukt. Grundbesitz darf infrage gestellt werden, denn woraus ergibt sich dieser? Aus einer Bewirtschaftung oder bloss aus der Fähigkeit, den Grund zu verteidigen? Ohne letztere wird er nämlich wieder bedeutungslos.
> Dass sich viele nicht outen, soll nicht an mangelnder Toleranz liegen? Ja wieso sollte man sich denn sonst nicht trauen, wenn man sich einmal sicher ist? Die Toleranz nimmt zu und deshalb getrauen sich immer mehr. Momentan wohl beschleunigt, aber daran kann ich wieder nichts Schlechtes erkennen, ausser dass sich einige wenige Konservative unwohl fühlen, aber das ist halt wirklich deren Problem.


Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Da sind wir einer Meinung in allen Punkten.


----------



## pIeX (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit dem Snickers?
> 
> Und nein, es wird nichts als "böse" dargestellt. Mit welcher Zeile? Kannst du die bitte zitieren?


Ein Snickers um die Aufregung etwas zu drosseln. Das hatte nichts mit verärgert zu tun.

Vlt. liegt es einfach an der Umgebung. Ich komme vom Stadtrand / Dorf. Hier sind keine Menschen, die einen Groll gegen irgendwen hegen. Hier wird jeder akzeptiert wie er ist. Genauso auf der Arbeit. Ich kenne einfachj keine intoleranten Menschen und vlt. sehe ich das deswegen anders. Wenn anderswo noch viel Intoleranz herrscht, ist das definitiv schlimm!


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was bedeuten würde, dass Therapieangebote für entsprechende Phobiker geschaffen werden würden, damit sie lernen, mit ihrer Angst umzugehen, sofern diese so weit geht, dass sie das Verschwinden der „Trigger“ aus den Medien etc. verlangen?
> Ich meine, ich habe tatsächlich eine gewisse Arachnophobie (habe mich letztens versehentlich deswegen verletzt ), aber die geht jetzt zumindest nicht so weit, dass ich mich im Internet darüber beschwere, dass es Serien, Filme und Internetseiten gibt, in denen ich ungefragt mit Bildern von Spinnen konfrontiert werde.


So weit würde ich nicht gehen (Therapieangebote) - mir geht es vielmehr darum, die Fronten so weit aufzuweichen, dass Verständnis für die andere Seite entsteht (nicht zu verwechseln mit Akzeptanz!), oder zumindest so etwas wie verstehen wollen. Wenn sich also jemand über Serien, Filme und Internetseiten beschwert, könnte man doch erstmal nachfragen, warum er dieser Meinung ist.

Und um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Wie würdest Du es denn finden, wenn man zwecks "Normalisierung von Spinnen" diese bei jeder passenden oder eben auch nicht passenden Gelegenheit in Serien, Filmen und Internetseiten portraitieren würde? Und dann dazu Kolumnen geschrieben werden würden, dass es das eben braucht, weil "Normalität" längst nicht erreicht ist - weil Normalität eben erst dann erreicht ist, wenn auch wirklich niemand mehr Angst vor diesen süssen, achtbeinigen Krabblern hat?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Willst du solche Szenen generell nicht sehen oder ist das nur bei nicht heterosexuellen Inhalten der Fall?
> 
> Ich frage dich, weil das bei dir nicht klar ist und einige hier schon ziemlich eindeutig eingegrenzt haben, dass sie explizit homosexuelle Inhalte meiden.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich ist es generell der Fall, jedoch ist natürlich die ich nenne es mal "Voyeursschwelle" bei eigenen Vorlieben selbstverständlich deutlich kleiner, bei lesbischer Liebe es sogar interessanter Weise sogar interessanter denn wann hat mal die Gelegenheit 2 präferierte Partner auf einmal zu sehen?
Während ich Männerkörper gar nicht brauche, den hab ich selbst und meine Erregung ist da auf Null.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, andeuten und fertig würde niemanden einschränken und alle (bis auf das Voyeursbedürfnis halt  ) glücklich machen und den Fokus auf die Handlung legen.

Torchwood war im übrigen die erste Serie wo es mir bezüglich Liebesszenen "der anderen Art" deutlich too much während mein Interesse an der eigentlichen Handlung recht hoch war.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es generell der Fall, jedoch ist natürlich die ich nenne es mal "Voyeursschwelle" bei eigenen Vorlieben selbstverständlich deutlich kleiner, bei lesbischer Liebe es sogar interessanter Weise sogar interessanter denn wann hat mal die Gelegenheit 2 präferierte Partner auf einmal zu sehen?
> Während ich Männerkörper gar nicht brauche, den hab ich selbst und meine Erregung ist da auf Null.
> 
> 
> ...


In der Regel geht es da aber auch nicht darum, jemanden zu erregen. Sondern darum zu zeigen "Ja, sowas gibt es auch.". Sexuelle Lust empfinde ich bei solchen Szenen ja nun auch nicht, aber ich lehne sie nicht ab. 

Es wäre nur gerecht, wenn man hier nach dem Prinzip: "Entweder alle oder keiner" handelt. Es gibt keinen Grund, homosexuelle Inhalte nur anzudeuten oder gar nicht zu zeigen, während heterosexuelle Inhalte expliziter und offener dargestellt werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juni 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> So weit würde ich nicht gehen (Therapieangebote) - mir geht es vielmehr darum, die Fronten so weit aufzuweichen, dass Verständnis für die andere Seite entsteht (nicht zu verwechseln mit Akzeptanz!), oder zumindest so etwas wie verstehen wollen. Wenn sich also jemand über Serien, Filme und Internetseiten beschwert, könnte man doch erstmal nachfragen, warum er dieser Meinung ist.
> 
> Und um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Wie würdest Du es denn finden, wenn man zwecks "Normalisierung von Spinnen" diese bei jeder passenden oder eben auch nicht passenden Gelegenheit in Serien, Filmen und Internetseiten portraitieren würde? Und dann dazu Kolumnen geschrieben werden würden, dass es das eben braucht, weil "Normalität" längst nicht erreicht ist - weil Normalität eben erst dann erreicht ist, wenn auch wirklich niemand mehr Angst vor diesen süssen, achtbeinigen Krabblern hat?


Du möchtest „Verständnis“ für die Ängste Homophober schaffen, indem du sie auf eine Stufe mit anderen  ICD-Erkrankungen stellst, aber würdest nicht so weit gehen, dass das dann gleichzeitig bedeuten würde, dass sich für diese Phobie dann ebenso die Möglichkeiten einer Therapie ergeben? Das ist aber auch etwas inkonsequent. Wenn die Phobie bei der „Gegenseite“ so groß ist, dass sie selbst nicht akzeptieren kann, wird das eventuell ein Problem, wie man ja teilweise in anderen Ländern sieht. 

Abgesehen davon findet die Akzeptanz insofern statt, als dass die Beiträge bestehen bleiben und zumindest halbwegs ordentlich diskutiert wird.

Ich hätte null Probleme mit solchen Kolumnen und habe tatsächlich mal über eine Desensibilisierung nachgedacht, um meine Ängste abzubauen und da ein wenig mehr Normalität zu schaffen. Meine Phobie hat immerhin dazu geführt, dass ich mir fast einen Großzehennagel abgerissen habe.  Das Problem habe ja ich und nicht die Spinnen oder Menschen, die Spinnen mögen.

Google mal Arachnophobie. Das erste, was man sieht, sind Bilder von großen Spinnen. Was soll ich dazu sagen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es wäre nur gerecht, wenn man hier nach dem Prinzip: "Entweder alle oder keiner" handelt. Es gibt keinen Grund, homosexuelle Inhalte nur anzudeuten oder gar nicht zu zeigen, während heterosexuelle Inhalte expliziter und offener dargestellt werden.


Wo hab ich das gefordert ?

Jede Offensive ist automatisch ein Angriff auf die andere Seite, da darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es Leute gibt die das dann auch (be)werten.


Um auf meinen Erstpost hier im Thread zurückzukommen ...
Ich werde derartige "fadenscheinigen Kolumnen" zukünftig meiden wie die Pest (was sie genaugenommen auch sind) und hoffe das man sich mal auf relevantere Themen zurückbesinnt (siehe Seitenslogan) .


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das gefordert ?


Wo hab ich gesagt, dass du das gefordert hast? 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Jede Offensive ist automatisch ein Angriff auf die andere Seite, da darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es Leute gibt die das dann auch (be)werten.


Davon ist auszugehen. Es geht nun mal aber auch um Akzeptanz und um Verständnis. Darum, dass auch Minderheiten gehört werden müssen, die nun mal jahrelang systematische Unterdrückung erdulden mussten und eben immernoch erdulden müssen. Wir als Gesellschaft sind nun mal noch nicht im Utopia angekommen, wo jeder so akzeptiert wird, wie er ist. Deswegen gibt es Pride Month. Deswegen wird LGBT+ medial repräsentiert. Deswegen befinden wir uns auf dem Weg zum Ziel. Aber am Ziel sind wir noch laaange nicht.

Wenn man aber nun eine Abwehrhaltung annimmt und Ablehnung zur Schau trägt, ist das eben nicht förderlich für diese Entwicklung. Zu mal man als Konsument von Medien es selbst in der Hand hat, was man konsumiert und was nicht. Diese Tatsache ist gegeben und daran ändert keine Diskussion etwas.

Und definitiv geht es nicht darum, jemandem etwas aufzuzwingen oder aufdrücken zu wollen. Es gibt kein derartiges übergriffiges Verhalten gegenüber Konsumenten von Serien, Filmen oder Spielen.

Wie du darauf reagierst und damit umgehst, ist ja dein Bier und nicht das eines anderen. Du bist ja mündig und dein Kopf ist ja nicht zur Zierde oder als Hutständer da. 

Und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Pride Month und alles drum herum, sowie die LGBT+ Bewegung sind eine Reaktion, eine Antwort auf besagte gesellschaftliche Missstände. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Um auf meinen Erstpost hier im Thread zurückzukommen ...
> Ich werde derartige "fadenscheinigen Kolumnen" zukünftig meiden wie die Pest (was sie genaugenommen auch sind) und hoffe das man sich mal auf relevantere Themen zurückbesinnt (siehe Seitenslogan) .


Dass das Thema äußerst relevant ist, zeigt doch schon dieser Thread und die Diskussionen.

Mir ist schleierhaft, was an der Kolumne fadenscheinig ist, aber okay. Nach wie vor bin ich der Überzeugung, dass das Problem bei dir liegt, nicht aber beim Autor der Kolumne und schon gar nicht bei der Thematik.

Vermutlich wirst du mir auch nicht erklären können, warum ich und viele andere auch eben kein Problem mit dem Thema haben, trotz heterosexueller Orientierung und keinerlei Lustempfinden beim Anblick von homosexuellen Pärchen, die es gerade miteinander treiben.

Damit wären wir am Ende unserer Diskussion. Mehr kann ich auch dazu gar nicht mehr sagen.

Wir sehen uns dann bei der nächsten Kolumne zu diesem Thema. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Google mal Arachnophobie. Das erste, was man sieht, sind Bilder von großen Spinnen. Was soll ich dazu sagen?






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Hbn8RVz7eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

pIeX schrieb:


> Und warum man sich angegriffen fühlt? Ernsthafte Frage Freunde?  Naja, weil scheinbar alles was bisher normal war auf einmal böse ist und alles was man bisher als schön empfand, unsere Kindheit geprägt hat, falsch sein soll.


Nenn mir einen, der sagt, hetero sei "böse" oder "falsch".


pIeX schrieb:


> Leute... ihr macht euch lächerlich


Danke gleichfalls.


pIeX schrieb:


> Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich recht, die meisten trauen sich lange nicht sich zu outen. Dies liegt m. E. nach aber nicht an der fehlenden Toleranz, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass es grade erst im kommen ist und sich immer mehr trauen. Das kommt dann von ganz alleine, das sich mehr trauen.


Die letzten ~40 Jahre verschlafen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich gesagt, dass du das gefordert hast?


Stand unter meinem Post, ein einfacher Absatz langt da mMn nicht um das abzugrenzen.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Du möchtest „Verständnis“ für die Ängste Homophober schaffen, indem du sie auf eine Stufe mit anderen  ICD-Erkrankungen stellst, aber würdest nicht so weit gehen, dass das dann gleichzeitig bedeuten würde, dass sich für diese Phobie dann ebenso die Möglichkeiten einer Therapie ergeben? Das ist aber auch etwas inkonsequent. Wenn die Phobie bei der „Gegenseite“ so groß ist, dass sie selbst nicht akzeptieren kann, wird das eventuell ein Problem, wie man ja teilweise in anderen Ländern sieht.
> 
> Abgesehen davon findet die Akzeptanz insofern statt, als dass die Beiträge bestehen bleiben und zumindest halbwegs ordentlich diskutiert wird.
> 
> ...



Wie erwähnt, war die "Gleichsetzung" als Provokation - oder eben als Denk-Anregung - gedacht. In letzter Konsequenz wäre dies aber tatsächlich dann etwas, was therapeutische Massnahmen nach sich ziehen würde/könnte/müsste: 
Was es ja eben auch ausmacht, ist die Masse an Menschen, die unter einer bestimmten Angst "leiden". Wenn es zu viele sind, dann kriegst Du das Etikett "Krankheit" nicht drauf, weil damit ja auch immer eine gewisse Stigmatisierung einher geht. Niemand empfindet es als angenehm, als krank bezeichnet zu werden (vielleicht mit der Ausnahme von Hypochonder).

Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich nicht alles gelesen - vielleicht findet unter dieser Kolumne tatsächlich irgendwo ein Diskurs statt. Aber alle Beiträge die ich bisher gelesen habe beschränken sich mehrheitlich darauf, auf dem eigenen Standpunkt zu beharren und dem anderen zu erklären, wieso er oder sie falsch liegt. Für mich sind das verhärtete Fronten, bei denen die Kolumne in keinster Weise dazu beigetragen hat, Anregungen für einen konstruktiven Diskurs zu liefern.

Und es ist toll, dass Du über Desensibilisierung nachdenkst! Aber ich bin mir sicher, Du würdest von keinem "Geänstigten" - wovor auch immer - erwarten, eine solche Desensibilisierung unfreiwillig über sich ergehen zu lassen, oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juni 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und es ist toll, dass Du über Desensibilisierung nachdenkst! Aber ich bin mir sicher, Du würdest von keinem "Geänstigten" - wovor auch immer - erwarten, eine solche Desensibilisierung unfreiwillig über sich ergehen zu lassen, oder?


Natürlich nicht. Ich möchte auch nicht, dass mir jemand eine fette Vogelspinne auf die Hand setzt, wenn ich noch nicht dazu bereit bin.   Und solange ich noch Zitterspinnen an meiner Zimmerdecke ertragen kann, halte ich mich mit solchen Experimenten erstmal zurück. 

Es ging dabei ja eher um das B, das man nach einem A sagen müsste, wenn man theoretische Gedankenspiele macht.


----------



## Malifurion (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und definitiv geht es nicht darum, jemandem etwas aufzuzwingen oder aufdrücken zu wollen. Es gibt kein derartiges übergriffiges Verhalten gegenüber Konsumenten von Serien, Filmen oder Spielen.


Hmm. Und dennoch kann man den "Zwang " eindeutig in den Medien feststellen. Vor allem dann, wenn alt eingesessene Charaktere umgeschrieben und umgestaltet werden, so dass sie dem aktuellen Rollenbild "gerecht" werden. Dieses Verhalten seitens Entwickler und Filmschaffenden stößt bei vielen Konsumenten eben auf Empörung. Darum verhärten sich die Fronten. Die größte Farce ist aber, dass vor allem zum aktuellen Monat viele Firmen die Gelegenheit nutzen um Werbung zu machen. Hier wird Symbolpolitik als Marketing-Instrument regelrecht ausgenutzt. Das mögliche Resultat? Kunden werden abwandern, weil die Werbung nicht inklusiv ist, sondern exklusiv ausgelegt wird - es wird ausschließlich Werbung für Minderheiten produziert. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen - das stimmt. Aber Inklusivität ist keine Einbahnstraße.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Hmm. Und dennoch kann man den "Zwang " eindeutig in den Medien feststellen. Vor allem dann, wenn alt eingesessene Charaktere umgeschrieben und umgestaltet werden, so dass sie dem aktuellen Rollenbild "gerecht" werden. Dieses Verhalten seitens Entwickler und Filmschaffenden stößt bei vielen Konsumenten eben auf Empörung. Darum verhärten sich die Fronten. Die größte Farce ist aber, dass vor allem zum aktuellen Monat viele Firmen die Gelegenheit nutzen um Werbung zu machen. Hier wird Symbolpolitik als Marketing-Instrument regelrecht ausgenutzt. Das mögliche Resultat? Kunden werden abwandern, weil die Werbung nicht inklusiv ist, sondern exklusiv ausgelegt wird - es wird ausschließlich Werbung für Minderheiten produziert. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen - das stimmt. Aber Inklusivität ist keine Einbahnstraße.


Mag sein, dass das oft seltsame Blüten annimmt und vor allem Firmen das als PR-Möglichkeit ausnutzen. Durch Toleranz - und sei sie halt nur vorgespielt - erreicht man nun mal eine breitere Zielgruppe. Ich sehe da keine Exklusivität. Ob das Duschgel nun dunkelblau ist oder in allen Regenbogenfarben leuchtet, ist doch Wurst, oder nicht?

Von "Zwang" und übergriffigem Verhalten gegenüber Konsumenten kann ich da nach wie vor nichts erkennen. Ich hab übrigens von keinem Charakter gehört, der komplett umgeschrieben wurde. Ich glaube, du verwechselst das mit Ergänzungen an Stellen, die vorher keine Beachtung bekamen. Seven-of-Nine aus Star Trek ist nicht plötzlich eine völlig andere Figur, nur weil in Star Trek: Picard offenbart wird, dass sie auf Frauen steht.

Dann gibt es da eben noch alternative Versionen, vor allem im Comic-Bereich. Aber die sind halt nur das: Alternative Versionen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Kann man konsumieren, muss man aber nicht, wenn es einem nicht passt. Miles Morales in Spider-Man ist auch kein komplett umgeschriebener Peter Parker und auch keine alternative Version von Peter Parker, sondern eine komplett andere Figur, die mit Parker interagiert und eigene Abenteuer erlebt.

Seine Lieblingsfiguren werden einem nicht weg genommen und wenn man sich an der offenbarten sexuellen Orientierung stört, ist das keinesfalls die Schuld der Autoren.


----------



## Lucatus (27. Juni 2021)

Es ist das eine das Homosexuelle Chars bzw NPCs in einem Spiel sind aber es ist was anderes wenn man auf Grund von Gruppierungen/Bewegungen, Quoten NPCs einfügt oder die Geschichte auf plumbeste Weise umgestaltet weil grade LGBQ in im Trend ist. Ähnlich ist es bei BLM, diese Themen interessieren Menschen aber viele wahrscheinlich, sogar die Mehrheit interessieren diese Themen eben nicht und man will nicht gezwungener Weise  dauernd mit sowas beim Hobby  konfrontiert werden. Am ende tut das ganze eher dafür sorgen das mehr Menschen ein schlechtes Bild von Menschen in diesen Bewegungen haben weil einem zwangsweise Ideale vor Augen geführt werden die einem nicht interessieren.


----------



## xaan (27. Juni 2021)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Hmm. Und dennoch kann man den "Zwang " eindeutig in den Medien feststellen.


Der "Zwang" existierte doch aber schon immer. Und mit Allem. Kannst du dir eine Version von Star Wars aussuchen, in der es Jar Jar Binks nicht gibt? Nein, er wird uns allen aufgezwungen. Weil Lucas sich kleinen Kindern "anbiedern" wollte.

Falls du jetzt geneigt bist zu antworten "das ist nicht dasselbe": frag dich doch mal warum! Warum erlebst du es als Zwang wenn ein Charakter homosexuell ist, nicht aber wenn er heterosexuell ist? Ist das Problem wirklich, dass dir hier was aufgezwungen wird oder nicht eher deine eigene Empfindlichkeit?



Malifurion schrieb:


> Hier wird Symbolpolitik als Marketing-Instrument regelrecht ausgenutzt.


Auch das ist überhaupt nicht neu. Das selbe tut praktisch jeder Antikriegsfilm. Ja sogar Scifi wie Avatar trieft nur so davon.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was bedeuten würde, dass Therapieangebote für entsprechende Phobiker geschaffen werden würden, damit sie lernen, mit ihrer Angst umzugehen, sofern diese so weit geht, dass sie das Verschwinden der „Trigger“ aus den Medien etc. verlangen?
> Ich meine, ich habe tatsächlich eine gewisse Arachnophobie (habe mich letztens versehentlich deswegen verletzt ), aber die geht jetzt zumindest nicht so weit, dass ich mich im Internet darüber beschwere, dass es Serien, Filme und Internetseiten gibt, in denen ich ungefragt mit Bildern von Spinnen konfrontiert werde.


Keine Sorge, da kümmern sich andere darum, daß du nicht mit Spinnen konfrontiert wirst.
Das Spiel Grounded zum Besipiel - Artikel von der PC Games: Quelle
Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied - Arachnophobiker haben keine große und finanzkräftige Lobby, die entsprechend die Trommeln rühren.
Ansonsten würde *gefordert,* Spinnen aus allen Spielen, Serien oder Filmen zu entfernen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen, der sagt, hetero sei "böse" oder "falsch".


Wohl noch nix von CIS Hassern gehört.
Das sind die selbern Irren wie extremistische Incels, Islamisten, Rechts- & Linksextremisten...


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und solange ich noch Zitterspinnen an meiner Zimmerdecke ertragen kann, halte ich mich mit solchen Experimenten erstmal zurück.


In meinen eigenen vier Wänden gilt mein Gesetz, da bin megaintolerant.
Da wird die Vernichtungsmaschine konsequent angeworfen und alles Leben zerstört! 
In meiner Bude bin ich die größte Spinne und alle kleineren Spinnen die in mein Wohnunsnetz eindringen, sind Freiwild das es zu erjagen gilt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wohl noch nix von CIS Hassern gehört.
> Das sind die selbern Irren wie extremistische Incels, Islamisten, Rechts- & Linksextremisten...


Die nun aber auch nicht repräsentativ für die ganze Bewegung sind. Es sind Spinner. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Aber selbst die sagen keinesfalls, dass es böse oder falsch sei, cis und hetero zu sein. Und wenn doch, haben die einfach keinen Plan von der Materie.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, da kümmern sich andere darum, daß du nicht mit Spinnen konfrontiert wirst.
> Das Spiel Grounded zum Besipiel - Artikel von der PC Games: Quelle
> Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied - Arachnophobiker haben keine große und finanzkräftige Lobby, die entsprechend die Trommeln rühren.
> Ansonsten würde *gefordert,* Spinnen aus allen Spielen, Serien oder Filmen zu entfernen.


In Spielen etc. habe ich damit weniger Probleme.  Wie gesagt, ist die Phobie bei mir noch leicht ausgeprägt, aber immerhin so, dass sie ich Kissen aus Fenstern schmeißen will, weil eine fette Hauswinkelspinne drauf sitzt und dann in einem anderen Zimmer schlafe, oder ich andere erschrecke, wenn ich mich vor ihrem plötzlichen Auftauchen erschrecke, was manchmal nicht gut ist. 
Ok…und die dann die Sache mit meinem Zeh, damit werde ich noch ein paar Wochen zu tun haben. 

Aber ja, so schlimm wie bei Simon von den Beans ist es nicht.


----------



## haep2 (27. Juni 2021)

Seltsam, dass hier im Artikel überhaupt nicht auf die aktuelle Netflix Serie Ragnarök eingegangen wird, bei der Laurits/Loki ganz klar als bisexuell dargestellt wird.


----------



## Grntl (27. Juni 2021)

Ist denn das Feinbild tatsächlich so groß und laut, dass es sich lohnt schon wieder eine Kolumne rauszuhauen? Ich finde, wenn man so etwas behauptet muss man auch Quellen liefern. 
Ich für meinen Teil hänge nunmal nicht auf Facebook usw rum und kriege sowas einfach nicht mit und da kommt bei mir berechtigter Weise die Frage auf, ob das Problem denn nun wirklich so groß ist wie behauptet, oder nicht einfach zu viel hineininterpretiert wird.

Zur Diskussion: 
Die einen sind intoleranter als sie glauben, die anderen sind toleranter als behauptet wird und am Ende des Tages ist's scheiß egal was Loki so treibt, da die Repräsentation in der Unterhaltungsindustrie zwar wichtig ist, aber sicher keine *große* Veränderung bringt. Vor allem nicht wenn man nicht feinfühlig genug auf Andersdenkende eingeht und die Lager tendenziell noch mehr spaltet.

Außerdem fällt es mir zunehmend negativ auf, dass die PCG Seite zu stark mit Kolumnen gefüttert wird. Finde es irgendwie fragwürdig die Reichweite dieser Seite als eigenen Twitter Account zu nutzen.


----------



## RoteGarde (27. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja, der Klassiker
> wenn man keine Argumente hat, wird gejammert und behauptet ein Respektloser Mensch zu sein ist eine Meinung
> Und nichts anderes war das, Dead Naming ist keine Meinung, das Respektloses verhalten, genauso wie Homophobie oder Transphobie.
> Aber Hey, schön das mal wieder bestätigt wird das wie Oben angemerkt das mit der Freien Meinungsäußerung und dann hat man noch nicht mal eine Meinung geäußert sondern sich nur so verhalten, wie andere aus dem Spektrum, schon mal daran gedacht, dass man in so Ecken gestellt wird weil man wie die anderen aus der Ecke klingt mit solchen aussagen und dann so tut als wäre das eine Meinung.
> ...



Aha ich bin also respektlos weil ich nicht toll finde was andere mit ihrem Körper machen.
Du gehörst zu den Leuten die eine Umgebung schaffen bei der man sich schon nicht mehr traut seine Meinung zu äußern ohne gleich zu einer Gruppierung geschubst zu werden.

Das Mimimi Kind bist du nicht ich.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Aha ich bin also respektlos weil ich nicht toll finde was andere mit ihrem Körper machen.
> Du gehörst zu den Leuten die eine Umgebung schaffen bei der man sich schon nicht mehr traut seine Meinung zu äußern ohne gleich zu einer Gruppierung geschubst zu werden.


Du bist respektlos, wenn du erwartest, daß diejenigen interessieren müsste, was du von ihrer Selbstgestaltung hältst.

Ich finde ja auch einiges, was einem in der Stadt an Haarpracht oder Kleidung über den Weg läuft, ästhetisch gesehen kritikwürdig, aber wenn derjenige damit zufrieden ist - why the fuck should I care?


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wohl noch nix von CIS Hassern gehört.


Nein, habe ich in der Tat nicht.
Und solange das derart bleibt, halte ich das einfach mal für ein äußerst geringes Problem.


----------



## Martina (27. Juni 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> The downfall of Ellen Page...
> Ist sowas normal seinen Körper das anzutun ?



1. Dead Naming
2 Was geht es DICH an was ER mit seinem Körper macht?


RoteGarde schrieb:


> Aha ich bin also respektlos weil ich nicht toll finde was andere mit ihrem Körper machen.



Auch hier, was geht es DICH an was er mit seinem Körper macht?


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2021)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist mal wieder ziemlich deprimierend und nach diesem Post werde ich mich hier definitiv auch raushalten. Geschlechtsidentität eine Geisteskrankheit, ernsthaft?? In dem Fall ist Mangel an Empathie definitiv auch eine und darunter leiden sicherlich sehr viel mehr Menschen. Allerdings meist nicht die, die diese "Krankheit" haben.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> 1. Dead Naming


1. Was wir uns hier im Forum zusammentippen, liest Elliot mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Und gerade, wenn es um die Wandlung von Ellen zu Elliot geht, finde ich ggfalls "Dead Naming" angebracht.

2. Kann ich das - gerade bei Prominenten, die in diversen Werken mitgewirkt haben - nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
zB in Inception hat eindeutig Ellen Page mitgewirkt. Steht so auf DVD Hülle, Plakat und ist so sichtbar im Film.

Wenn man über ihr Wirken vor ihrem ... keine Ahnung, wie das heißt, ich sag jetzt einfach mal: - "Switch" geht, fände ich es daher angebracht, von "Ellen Page" zu reden.
Wenn man mit Elliot jetzt persönlich darüber redet, ist das natürlich was anderes (als eben hier im Forum) und es stellt sich dann die nächste Frage:
ER war ja nicht an Inception beteiligt, sondern sein früheres "dead" Selbst. Wie spricht man dann von seinem früheren Ich in Zusammenhang mit den entsprechenden Werken?

Falls mich das betreffen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich in der dritten Person von "Ellen" sprechen - wie von einem Rollennamen, den ich mal für einen Film angenommen hätte. Wie von einem Mantel, den ich abgelegt habe.


----------



## Phrix (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Minute Google und du wirst zig Artikel und Inhalte über Geschlechtsidentitäten und damit auch Transgender finden. Viel Spaß dabei.


Ich fürchte es gibt kein passendes Wort für das Ausmaß meines Desinteresses.


xaan schrieb:


> Klar steht es dir frei. Es steht dir auch frei im Aufzug zu furzen und in der S-Bahn zu rülpsen. Beschwer dich nur eben nicht über das Echo, indem du dich als Opfer gerierst.


Genau diese Art von schreiend an den Haaren herbeigezogener "Logik" habe ich von Genderquacksalbern erwartet.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja Transgender sind problematisch.


Würde eher behaupten dass Leute mit der Empathie-Fähigkeit eines Backsteins problematisch oder schwierig sind


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Juni 2021)

Sollen sie machen. Hat jeder das Recht zu tun und zu lassen was er will. Ich jedoch habe keine Lust, dass mir ständig irgendwas zwanghaft aufgedrückt wird und reagiere eben mit einer gesunden Abwehrhaltung und weiche diesen Themen eben aus


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. Juni 2021)

Der Kommentarbereich liest sich wie eine fleischgewordene Fanfiction. Das nur mal so am Rande.

Hilft mir mal wer auf die Sprünge, was ist eigentlich das Ziel dieser Diskussion? Mehr Gerechtigkeit? Sich die Hörner abstoßen? Ich habe mal in mich hinein gehorcht und festgestellt, dass mich das alles überhaupt nicht juckt. Sorry! Die Medien, die wir tagtäglich konsumieren, sollten für jedermann sein.

Jedenfalls verstehe ich nicht, warum es nicht möglich sein sollte, als heterosexueller Mann einen homosexuellen Charakter gut zu finden und umgekehrt. Aber jetzt nochmal: Eigentlich interessiert es mich nicht mal.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juni 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Jedenfalls verstehe ich nicht, warum es nicht möglich sein sollte, als heterosexueller Mann einen homosexuellen Charakter gut zu finden und umgekehrt. Aber jetzt nochmal: Eigentlich interessiert es mich nicht mal.


So dürfte es den meisten gehen, es sind ja eh immer die selben Leuten die mit ihren queeren Ansichten rumeiern, jedes mal aufs neue.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> So dürfte es den meisten gehen, es sind ja eh immer die selben Leuten die mit ihren queeren Ansichten rumeiern, jedes mal aufs neue.


Macht nix. 

Ich konnte mich der magischen Anziehungskraft Lokis Lächelns nicht entziehen.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> So dürfte es den meisten gehen, es sind ja eh immer die selben Leuten die mit ihren queeren Ansichten rumeiern, jedes mal aufs neue.


Wohl eher mit ihren anti-queer-ten Ansichten.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Würde eher behaupten dass Leute mit der Empathie-Fähigkeit eines Backsteins problematisch oder schwierig sind


Das hat mit Empathie wenig zu tun. Ich behandele Transgender oder Homosexuelle genauso wie alle anderen Menschen und erwarte das gleiche von ihnen. 

Aber ich halte mich generell eher an Wissenschaft, weswegen ich weder mit Religion noch mit Ideologie was anfangen kann. Und ausgedachte Sozialkonstrukte sind nun einmal das, ausgedacht und nicht real, einzig geschaffen, damit sich Betroffene besser fühlen können. - Statt eben zu lernen damit umzugehen. 
Nicht umsonst ist der Anteil an Selbstmorden bei Transgendern der Höchste überhaupt. Wo ist die psychologische Hilfe für diese Personen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Es sind immer Diejenigen, die Bildung am meisten notwendig haben, die mit solchen Sprüchen kommen.
> 
> #DunningKrugerEffekt


Da scheint er aber auch nicht der einzige zu sein, wenn ich mir Kommentare anderer User so durch lese.

Aber hey...wir sind alle Opfer unserer Biologie. Psychologie? Pff... Wir haben keine Entwicklungsaufgaben im Leben zu bewältigen. Konditionierung gibt es nicht und natürlich haben wir keinen Bezug zu unserem Geschlecht, ergo keine Geschlechtsidentität. Die Liste könnte ich noch fortführen. Alles nicht existent.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Jedenfalls verstehe ich nicht, warum es nicht möglich sein sollte, als heterosexueller Mann einen homosexuellen Charakter gut zu finden und umgekehrt. Aber jetzt nochmal: Eigentlich interessiert es mich nicht mal.


Das hat etwas mit Immersion zu tun. Ich kann mich als heterosexueller Mann nur schwer mit einem homosexuellen identifizieren. 

Ich brachte oben den Fall Brokeback Mountain. Es war ein optisch schöner Film aber die Problematiken und das Drama in der zweiten Hälfte haben mich total kalt gelassen, weil mich die Figuren nicht mitnahmen / interessierten. 

In Fall von Spielen will ich das vielleicht sogar gar nicht, weil ich da lieber Frauen anbaggern möchte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das hat etwas mit Immersion zu tun. Ich kann mich als heterosexueller Mann nur schwer mit einem homosexuellen identifizieren.
> 
> Ich brachte oben den Fall Brokeback Mountain. Es war ein optisch schöner Film aber die Problematiken und das Drama in der zweiten Hälfte haben mich total kalt gelassen, weil mich die Figuren nicht mitnahmen / interessierten.
> 
> In Fall von Spielen will ich das vielleicht sogar gar nicht, weil ich da lieber Frauen anbaggern möchte.


Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel: 

Du spielst eine Spielfigur, deren sexuelle Orientierung in der ersten Spielhälfte nicht thematisiert wird. Du erlebst ihre Charakterentwicklung und kannst dich aufgrund von X und Y gut mit ihr identifizieren, weil sie vielleicht Ansichten hat, die du selbst hast. Oder Erfahrungen gemacht hat, die du vielleicht selbst schon gemacht hast. Es findet eine Identifikation mit dieser Spielfigur statt. 

Irgendwann kommt eine Romanze hinzu und dir wird klar, dass die Spielfigur ja gar nicht auf Frauen steht, sondern auf Männer. Die Spielfigur ist schwul. Fällt die Identifikation jetzt plötzlich weg? Ist dann alles, was vorher passiert, plötzlich unwichtig? Das glaube ich nicht, denn du hast ja bereits einen Bezug zur Spielfigur her gestellt.


----------



## arrgh (27. Juni 2021)

Werte Diskussionsteilnehmer, es wurde viel gechrieben und die jeweilgen  Stanpunkte dürften zu Genüge artikuliert worden sein. Diskussionen führen zu wollen ist gut, diese gewinnen zu wollen weniger.

Aus diesem Grund hier das Angebot eines neuen gemeinsamen Nenners unseres Austausches;





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel:
> 
> Du spielst eine Spielfigur, deren sexuelle Orientierung in der ersten Spielhälfte nicht thematisiert wird. Du erlebst ihre Charakterentwicklung und kannst dich aufgrund von X und Y gut mit ihr identifizieren, weil sie vielleicht Ansichten hat, die du selbst hast. Oder Erfahrungen gemacht hat, die du vielleicht selbst schon gemacht hast. Es findet eine Identifikation mit dieser Spielfigur statt.
> 
> Irgendwann kommt eine Romanze hinzu und dir wird klar, dass die Spielfigur ja gar nicht auf Frauen steht, sondern auf Männer. Die Spielfigur ist schwul. Fällt die Identifikation jetzt plötzlich weg? Ist dann alles, was vorher passiert, plötzlich unwichtig? Das glaube ich nicht, denn du hast ja bereits einen Bezug zur Spielfigur her gestellt.


Wenn ich in eine Rolle schlüpfe dichte ich der Figur auch Dinge wie Verhaltensmuster an, die so im Spiel nicht erzählt werden. Wenn dann plötzlich so ein Immersionsbrecher kommt, dann ist das einfach scheiße, ja.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Werte Diskussionsteilnehmer, es wurde viel gechrieben und die jeweilgen  Stanpunkte dürften zu Genüge artikuliert worden sein. Diskussionen führen zu wollen ist gut, diese gewinnen zu wollen weniger.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund hier das Angebot eines neuen gemeinsamen Nenners unseres Austausches;
> 
> ...


Kann man hinnehmen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn ich in eine Rolle schlüpfe dichte ich der Figur auch Dinge wie Verhaltensmuster an, die so im Spiel nicht erzählt werden. Wenn dann plötzlich so ein Immersionsbrecher kommt, dann ist das einfach scheiße, ja.


Wenn du der Spielfigur Dinge andichtest, die vom Autor so nicht vorgesehen sind, ist das jetzt aber auch eher eigenes Verschulden und weniger Immersionsbruch durch die Spielfigur, bzw. dem Autor. 

Wenn du die Spielfigur einfach nimmst, wie sie ist, und ihr nichts andichtest, würdest du vielleicht vor bösen Überraschungen bewahrt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber was meinst du mit "ähnlich vielen"?


Stellst Du dich so blöd oder kannst Du so wenig interpretieren.
Ob es nun Qualen oder um homosexuelle Handlungen geht, "viele" (ergo die Mehrheit) wird das ablehnen

Meine V in CP2077 war zb eine Frau und die Romanze mit River ging mir dann schon etwas weit, das nur so nebenbei.
Es bei anderen zu akzeptieren oder selber "hautnah" zu erleben sind nun einmal 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Stellst Du dich so blöd oder kannst Du so wenig interpretieren.
> Ob es nun Qualen oder um homosexuelle Handlungen geht, "viele" (ergo die Mehrheit) wird das ablehnen


Wieso gleich beleidigend werden?  Und wie kommst du darauf, dass die Mehrheit homosexuelle Figuren ablehnen würde? Diese Behauptung hätte ich jetzt gern bewiesen.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Meine V in CP2077 war zb eine Frau und die Romanze mit River ging mir dann schon etwas weit, das nur so nebenbei.
> Es bei anderen zu akzeptieren oder selber "hautnah" zu erleben sind nun einmal 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


So weit ich mich erinnere hattest du da die Wahl. Selbst Schuld.


----------



## RobinsonOT (27. Juni 2021)

In der Kulturwissenschaft ist man sich sicher (!), dass Geschlecht gesellschaftlich festgelegt wird. Und weil man kein Idiot ist, ist man sich auch sicher (!), dass Geschlecht biologisch festgelegt wird. Ein Dilemma? Nö.
Ist ein bisschen so, als würde man sagen, "also, Eis und Waffel - zusammen? - das ist unmöglich." Unsinn also.

Weil das einige nicht verstanden haben (und so undeutlich wie das immer erklärt wird, ist das nicht mal deren Schuld):

Geschlecht: Es gibt zwei - komma irgendwas.
Gender: Es gibt sehr viele.

Gender ist eben das soziale Geschlecht, das nicht einfach so mit stupider Identifikation einhergeht, sondern auch mit der gesellschaftlichen Erwartung (der ganze Clusterfuck). Ein Mann unterscheidet sich eben in seiner "Rolle in der Welt" von einem schwarzen Mann. Oder einem schwulen Mann. Oder einem schwulen, schwarzen Mann. Oder einem schwulen, schwarzen, russischen Mann. Oder von einem ... das ist Gender. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Geschlecht und Gender (zusammen, Herrgott, immer zusammen) machen den Sexualitätsaspekt aus. Es ist eben gesellschaftlich UND biologisch. Zusammen.

Kein Wunder, dass es so viel Streit gibt, wenn man nicht mal die Grundlagen definiert. So viel Streit, dass man mit so einem lächerlichen Thema auf 200 Kommentare kommt. Da sind die Nachrichtenentitäten genauso schuld wie der schlecht maskierte Sexismus der ewig Gestrigen.


----------



## xaan (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Definitiv hört dann wenn das seinen eigenen Einstellungen zuwider läuft drastisch schnell auf.
> Ebensogut könnte die Figur zum Sadist mit Hang zum Quälen von Menschen oder Tieren werden, abgesehen von der Alterseinstufung dürfte das ähnlich vielen Zuwider gehen.


Öhm, den Vegleich finde ich jetzt nicht besonders passend. Bei Folter von Menschen oder Tieren gibt es ein Opfer mit dem man berechtigter weise Emppathie empfinden kann und folgerichtig auch Abscheu gegen den Täter. Bei Homosexualität hingegen gibt es kein Opfer. Falls man Ekel oder Abscheu deswegen empfindet, kommt das allein aus einem selbst heraus.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ob es nun Qualen oder um homosexuelle Handlungen geht, "viele" (ergo die Mehrheit) wird das ablehnen


Dem würde ich entgegen halten, dass große Medienunternehmen wie Disney solche Themen nicht in ihre Erzeugnisse lassen würden, wenn sie Grund zu der Annahme hätten, dass es sie Geld kostet. Die kennen ihre Zielgruppe eigentlich ganz gut und passen ihre Filme/Serien darauf an. (es gibt z.B. in einem Pixar-Kinderfilm keine Folter von Tieren). Will sagen: die Existenz solcher Themen in großen AAA/Blockbuster-Produktionen beweist, dass zumindest die Hersteller der Meinung sind, der Mehrheit sei es mindestens egal.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

RobinsonOT schrieb:


> In der Kulturwissenschaft ist man sich sicher (!), dass Geschlecht gesellschaftlich festgelegt wird. Und weil man kein Idiot ist, ist man sich auch sicher (!), dass Geschlecht biologisch festgelegt wird. Ein Dilemma? Nö.
> Ist ein bisschen so, als würde man sagen, "also, Eis und Waffel - zusammen? - das ist unmöglich." Unsinn also.
> 
> Weil das einige nicht verstanden haben (und so undeutlich wie das immer erklärt wird, ist das nicht mal deren Schuld):
> ...


Ja ne. Biologie. Nur Biologie. Alles andere existiert nicht. 

Aber mal im Ernst. Vielleicht hab ich diesen Punkt jetzt falsch verstanden und wenn ja, berichtige mich ruhig.  Aber "Nicht mehr, nicht weniger" ist auch nicht so ganz richtig. Man kann dem "Rollenbild" entsprechen, es vielleicht sogar annehmen, weil man einfach gern "stark" ist, aber sich dem eigenen Geschlecht trotzdem nicht zugehörig fühlen. 

Es geht bei Transgendern ja nicht ausschließlich darum, dem Rollenbild, das die Gesellschaft konstruiert, nicht mehr gerecht werden zu können oder zu wollen. Auch wenn das vermutlich gewiss ein Faktor dafür sein dürfte. 

Aber aus dem Rollenbild zu entkommen und dem nicht mehr zu entsprechen, indem man als Mann halt einfach auch mal Pink trägt oder als Frau sich einfach mal nicht die Beine rasiert, ist wohl noch die leichteste Sache hierbei.

Die Geschlechtsidentität ist noch mal ein drittes Paar Schuhe und nicht mit Gender (dem sozialen Geschlecht) zu verwechseln. Die Geschlechtsidentität umfasst geschlechtsbezogene Aspekte der menschlichen Identität, ist also Teil des Selbsterlebens eines Menschen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn Du das beleidigend findest dann ... wow !
> 
> Beweise Deine Ansicht !
> Ich vertraue auf die Mehrzahl die derartiges nicht Praktiziert 90% oder gar mehr ?
> ...


Zu deiner Aussage habe ich gar keine Gegenthese abgegeben. Sondern nur gefragt, wie du darauf kommst und dass du deine Behauptung doch bitte beweisen möchtest. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegenteiliges formuliert. Lediglich infrage gestellt. 

"Vertrauen auf die nicht praktizierende Mehrzahl" ist gut...Kontrolle ist besser.  Scheinbar ist das aber wieder so ein "Gefühlding" deinerseits. Okay. Ich lasse das jetzt mal so stehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Die kennen ihre Zielgruppe eigentlich ganz gut und passen ihre Filme/Serien darauf an. (es gibt z.B. in einem Pixar-Kinderfilm keine Folter von Tieren). Will sagen: die Existenz solcher Themen in großen AAA/Blockbuster-Produktionen beweist, dass zumindest die Hersteller der Meinung sind, der Mehrheit sei es mindestens egal.


Ja, stimmt .. sie kennen sich auch prima mit Rassismus aus (mit dem Betonklotz wink) und ich fand den Tot von Bambis Mutter damals echt heftig.
Btw. was hat Disney nebst Medienunternehmen jetzt damit zu tun ?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zu deiner Aussage habe ich gar keine Gegenthese abgegeben.


Dadurch das du es in Frage stellst hast Du bereits das Gegenteil angenommen, ganz einfache Sache


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dadurch das du es in Frage stellst hast Du bereits das Gegenteil angenommen, ganz einfache Sache


Nein. Ich habe es infrage gestellt. Ich habe es lediglich angezweifelt. Aber nichts behauptet.

Es ist nun wirklich ein Unterschied, ob man eine konkrete Behauptung aufstellt ("Du liegst falsch. Das ist so nicht.") oder ob man hinterfragt ("Wie kommst du darauf?").


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2021)

RobinsonOT schrieb:


> Gender ist eben das soziale Geschlecht, das nicht einfach so mit stupider Identifikation einhergeht, sondern auch mit der gesellschaftlichen Erwartung (der ganze Clusterfuck). Ein Mann unterscheidet sich eben in seiner "Rolle in der Welt" von einem schwarzen Mann. Oder einem schwulen Mann. Oder einem schwulen, schwarzen Mann. Oder einem schwulen, schwarzen, russischen Mann. Oder von einem ... das ist Gender. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Sage ich ja, das Geschlecht ist biologisch, das andere künstlich geschaffen und nicht wirklich existent zum Klassifizieren persönlicher Identifikation. Aber eben ein Fantasieprodukt.



> Geschlecht und Gender (zusammen, Herrgott, immer zusammen) machen den Sexualitätsaspekt aus. Es ist eben gesellschaftlich UND biologisch. Zusammen.


Nö. Das Geschlecht definiert sich ausschließlich durch das reale biologische Geschlecht. Das andere sind letztlich persönliche Vorlieben.


----------



## RobinsonOT (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ja ne. Biologie. Nur Biologie. Alles andere existiert nicht.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst. Vielleicht hab ich diesen Punkt jetzt falsch verstanden und wenn ja, berichtige mich ruhig.  Aber "Nicht mehr, nicht weniger" ist auch nicht so ganz richtig. Man kann dem "Rollenbild" entsprechen, es vielleicht sogar annehmen, weil man einfach gern "stark" ist, aber sich dem eigenen Geschlecht trotzdem nicht zugehörig fühlen.
> 
> ...


Kurios, dass mir das wichtig ist, aber bei all dem Rauch hier: Danke für dein ziviles Diskussionsangebot. Erlebe ich selten in Foren. 

Das ist ja gerade das Ding: Dass kein drittes Paar Schuhe gibt, wir das da gern aber sehen wollen. Menschen kategorisieren Sachverhalte, sonst werden sie wütend. Dass hier aber gerade Ambiguitätstoleranz zum Ziel führt, macht die Definition und daher die Diskussion so schwierig.

Wie du sagst, es geht "bei Transgendern ja nicht ausschließlich darum, dem Rollenbild, das die Gesellschaft konstruiert, nicht mehr gerecht werden zu [...] wollen", sondern auch um die "geschlechtsbezogenen Aspekte der menschlichen Identität". Zusammen: Gesellschaft (Gender) und Biologie (Geschlecht). Beides eben. Gleichzeitig.

Was hier zur Verwirrung und zum Streit führt, ist eigentlich (nebst Rumtrollerei) nur die Tatsache, dass die normale Umgangssprache bisher nicht genügend unterscheidet: Geschlecht, Gender, Sexualität, Identität, usw. 

Wir brauchen hier also brauchbare Kategorien, um nicht wütend zu werden. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sage ich ja, das Geschlecht ist biologisch, das andere künstlich geschaffen und nicht wirklich existent zum Klassifizieren persönlicher Identifikation. Aber eben ein Fantasieprodukt.
> 
> 
> Nö. Das Geschlecht definiert sich ausschließlich durch das reale biologische Geschlecht. Das andere sind letztlich persönliche Vorlieben.


Persönliche Vorlieben sind so real wie die An- oder Abwesenheit von Genitalien. 

Deine persönlichen Vorlieben formen den Sexualitätsteil deiner Identität, der wiederum noch viele weitere Aspekte hat. Sowas Fantasieprodukt zu nennen ist zwar de facto richtig, aber schon verkürzt und grob abwertend. Wüsste nicht, warum man so unhöflich sein wollte.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das hat etwas mit Immersion zu tun. Ich kann mich als heterosexueller Mann nur schwer mit einem homosexuellen identifizieren.


Kommt halt drauf an, was man damit assoziiert. 

Edit: Beispiel: Mit mir identifizieren sich Leute, die mich gar nicht kennen. Warum? Weil ich die Gabe habe, aus Scheiße Gold zu machen (ich komme aus der Werbung). Ich habe Geheimnisse und so und hätte auch gerne, dass das so bleibt. Das hindert andere aber nicht daran, sowas sympathisch zu finden. Das ist also der Preis, den ich bezahle.

Dieser Struggle lässt mich altern. v. v


----------



## Loosa (28. Juni 2021)

RobinsonOT schrieb:


> Geschlecht: Es gibt zwei - komma irgendwas.
> Gender: Es gibt sehr viele.


Deinen Beitrag finde ich insgesamt super, nur an der Stelle ein Kommentar. Auch beim biologischen Geschlecht existiert nicht nur Schwarzweiß. Da finde ich zweikommairgendwas zu lapidar. Wenn überhaupt, macht es das nur noch komplexer.
Es gibt zwei Geschlechter. Und der Großteil von uns ist nahe genug an einem der Fixpunkte um sich dem einfach zugehörig zu fühlen. Aber dazwischen gibt es viele Abstufungen. Und auch darin. Absolut nichts in der Natur ist eindeutig.

IMO eines unsere größten Probleme. Wir denken in Schwarzweiß. Aber die Welt ist es nicht, weshalb etwa Rechtssprechung Ausnahme über Ausnahme braucht um Schwarzweiß an Grau anzunähern. Allzu oft ist Wahrheit dann Ansichtssache.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juni 2021)

Da es (mal wieder) völlig aus den Rudern läuft aufgrund der üblichen Nasen ist jetzt mal vorläufig zu, bis im Laufe des Tages durchgewischt wurde.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (29. Juni 2021)

So, jetzt wurde ja gewischt, wieder entsperrt. Bitte vernünftig diskutieren.


----------



## SpieleKing (29. Juni 2021)

Was waren die Zeiten früher schön, als es bei PcGames nur um Spiele ging und man sich aus der Politik gänzlich raus gehalten hat (Zensur an Spielen mal ausgenommen). Die Zeiten sind wohl mit der neuen Generation vorbei, schade...


----------



## matrixfehler (29. Juni 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Was waren die Zeiten früher schön, als es bei PcGames nur um Spiele ging und man sich aus der Politik gänzlich raus gehalten hat (Zensur an Spielen mal ausgenommen). Die Zeiten sind wohl mit der neuen Generation vorbei, schade...



Ja, kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen.
Aber auch Spiele können mittlerweile politische Statements setzen.
Und das finde ich ok.

Muss aber sagen, dass ich homosexuelle Spielcharaktere jetzt nicht wirklich politisch empfinde.
Es ist für mich genau so natürlich wie jede andere Sexualität auch.

Wer das im 21.Jahrhundert noch kritisiert, ist irgendwo in der Vergangenheit falsch abgebogen


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Was waren die Zeiten früher schön, als es bei PcGames nur um Spiele ging und man sich aus der Politik gänzlich raus gehalten hat (Zensur an Spielen mal ausgenommen). Die Zeiten sind wohl mit der neuen Generation vorbei, schade...


Zeiten ändern sich und Spiele sind keine Nischenprodukte mehr, sondern erreichen potentiell Millionen von Menschen. Spiele können und dürfen daher politische Statements setzen. Müssen sie vielleicht sogar ab und an mal, vor allem beim jungen Publikum, die mit den ein oder anderen politischen Themen vielleicht erst in Berührungen kommen und so spielerisch darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden. Eine eigene Meinung zum Thema kann man sich danach ja immer noch bilden.

Oft bleibt Politik auch gar nicht aus, vor allem, wenn Spiele Themen behandeln, die für sich schon zutiefst politisch sind (Rassismus, Krieg usw.). Und auch Indiespiele, die z.B. auch Depressionen, Missbrauch o.ä. behandeln sind dadurch, dass sie diese Themen behandeln und das Thema einer großen Gruppe von Menschen zugänglich machen, schon politisch.

Es muss nicht immer politisch oder tiefgründig sein. Es darf auch mal Nonsens und Unfug sein. Wie bei der Musik. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich mal von dem Gedanken trennen, dass der Begriff "politisch" irgendwas schlechtes sei. Politik zieht sich nun mal durch unser Leben und wir sind nun mal alle politisch. 

Spiele haben keinen festgelegten Bildungsauftrag, sondern dienen in erster Linie der Unterhaltung. Aber ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund, warum sich Entwickler aus politischen Themen raus halten sollten und nicht auf Thema X und Y zumindest aufmerksam machen sollten. 

Die Frage sollte sich daher nicht um das "ob" drehen, sondern um das "wie".


----------



## aliman91 (29. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> So, jetzt wurde ja gewischt, wieder entsperrt. Bitte vernünftig diskutieren.


Ich habe da nicht wirklich beleidigendes oder werferfliches gelesen. Nur eben gegen deine Meinung. 
Finde aber LOX TTs Formulierung "...der üblichen Nasen.." etwas untergriffig und überheblich für meinen Geschmack. 
"Gewischt" ist auch ein netter Begriff für die Löschung unliebsamer Meinungen. 

Hass war da nirgendwo dabei. Habe da bereits schärfere Diskussionen erlebt wo jedoch nicht so eingegriffen wurde. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## schokoeis (29. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> So, jetzt wurde ja gewischt, wieder entsperrt. Bitte vernünftig diskutieren.



Was hast du den bei so einem Click-Bait Artikel erwartet. Erzähl mir nicht du hast das nicht kommen sehen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Ich habe da nicht wirklich beleidigendes oder werferfliches gelesen. Nur eben gegen deine Meinung.
> Finde aber LOX TTs Formulierung "...der üblichen Nasen.." etwas untergriffig und überheblich für meinen Geschmack.
> "Gewischt" ist auch ein netter Begriff für die Löschung unliebsamer Meinungen.
> 
> ...


Das passiert, wenn die Moderatoren meinen gleichzeitig ihren Senf und ihre politischen Ansichten hier einfließen lassen zu müßen, neutral am Arsch, das ist etwas aus den 90er-00ern.
Das Politbüro hat die Löschungen entschieden ("Hausrecht" hihihi), sei dankbar, daß du überhaupt deine Meinung verfassen darfst.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn die Moderatoren meinen gleichzeitig ihren Senf und ihre politischen Ansichten hier einfließen lassen zu müßen, neutral am Arsch, das ist etwas aus den 90er-00ern.


Wo genau steht, dass wir Moderatoren neutral sein müssen?

Wir sind Nutzer wie ihr, nur halt mit erweiterten Rechten. Aber ich habe oft genug kommuniziert das ich meine Meinung hier vertrete, wenn das nicht im Einklang mit der Sichtweise von Computec sein sollte, dann gebe ich lieber meinen Moderatorenstatus zurück bevor ich meinen Mund halten muss.  



> Das Politbüro hat die Löschungen entschieden ("Hausrecht" hihihi), sei dankbar, daß du überhaupt deine Meinung verfassen darfst.


Richtig. Auch wenn du das sicherlich anders gemeint hast: man könnte auch News mit deaktivierter Kommentarfunktion verfassen, als Beispiel.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass solche Diskussionen immer ausarten. Leider. Selbst wenn 95% der User sachlich diskutieren würden, was kaum realistisch ist, reicht eine Person um Unruhe reinzubringen und so eine Diskussion aus dem Ruder laufen zu lassen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Ich habe da nicht wirklich beleidigendes oder werferfliches gelesen. Nur eben gegen deine Meinung.
> Finde aber LOX TTs Formulierung "...der üblichen Nasen.." etwas untergriffig und überheblich für meinen Geschmack.
> "Gewischt" ist auch ein netter Begriff für die Löschung unliebsamer Meinungen.
> 
> ...


Ich gehöre ja nun auch fraglos zu den "üblichen Nasen", die gern bei dem Thema diskutieren. Grundsätzlich will ich mich daher auch gar nicht über die Löschung einiger Posts beschweren.

Aber ich hab mir einiges noch mal durch gelesen und frage mich grade, warum einige meiner Posts gelöscht wurden und andere nicht. Es wurden beispielsweise ein paar meiner Posts gelöscht, die im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion zwischen @Spiritogre und @RobinsonOT standen. Andere wiederum blieben stehen. Ich erkenne hier kein Muster.

Warum wird ein Post gelöscht, indem erörtert wird, warum die Psyche nicht weniger wichtig als die Biologie ist und woraus sich die Geschlechtsidentität ergibt, während andere Posts, die noch sehr viel weniger zum Thema beitragen und in ihrer Formulierung auf Provokation abzielen oder ganz einfach herablassend sind, stehen bleiben. Wie dieser hier...


Kashban schrieb:


> Danke, Social Justice Warrior Lukas Schmid.
> 
> [...]



...oder spiritogres Kommentar über "hysterische Tunten", der ja auch stehen blieb. War ja nun auch (wohl zurecht) einige Posts lang Gegenstand der Debatte.

Die Löschung kann ich durchaus hinnehmen. Aber nachvollziehen würde ich es trotzdem ganz gerne mal.

Möglicherweise wäre es der bessere Weg gewesen, die Kommentare, sofern sie denn nicht diskriminierend und klar beleidigend sind, einfach so stehen zu lassen und den Thread geschlossen zu halten. Alternativ kann man den Kommentarbereich bei solchen Themen auch einfach komplett abschalten.


----------



## aliman91 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo genau steht, dass wir Moderatoren neutral sein müssen?


Keine Ahnung, steht wohl tatsächlich nirgends, sollte trotzdem so gehandhabt werden, sonst bleib einfach ein normaler User!



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass solche Diskussionen immer ausarten. Leider. Selbst wenn 95% der User sachlich diskutieren würden, was kaum realistisch ist, reicht eine Person um Unruhe reinzubringen und so eine Diskussion aus dem Ruder laufen zu lassen.


Was genau ist nun mit "ausarten" gemeint? Das die Diskussion zu lange oder zu aggressiv wird?

Das es wieder eine lange Schlange hier wird war bei dem Thema klar!! Wenn der Artikelverfasser das nicht kommen sah, zweifle ich ehrlich gesagt an dessen Kompetenz!

Ich konnte keinen sehen der tatsächlich beleidigend oder gar hasserfüllt gepostet hat weshalb mir das Einschreiten der Moderatoren hier etwas sauer aufstößt. Alle blieben zivilisiert!


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja nun auch fraglos zu den "üblichen Nasen", die gern bei dem Thema diskutieren. Grundsätzlich will ich mich daher auch gar nicht über die Löschung einiger Posts beschweren.


Also ich denke nicht das du einer dieser "Nasen" bist. Hätte nicht vermutet das von dir Kommentare gelöscht wurden. (habe jetzt nicht so genau durgesehen danach). Ich bin nicht deiner politischen Meinung, du bist jedoch zu 90% sehr sachlich geblieben und nie untergriffig. (manchmal jedoch etwas überheblich finde ich)


----------



## fud1974 (29. Juni 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Was waren die Zeiten früher schön, als es bei PcGames nur um Spiele ging und man sich aus der Politik gänzlich raus gehalten hat (Zensur an Spielen mal ausgenommen). Die Zeiten sind wohl mit der neuen Generation vorbei, schade...



Das Spiele politisch entweder politisch sind, also solche deklariert werden oder ihnen ein politischer Inhalt - eventuell manchmal gegen der Absicht der Autoren - zugeschrieben wird, mag man störend empfinden.. manchmal schießt mir auch durch den Kopf "ach, früher waren die Zeiten einfacher.."...

Aber: Es ist ja keiner GEZWUNGEN sich an den Diskussionen die daraus folgen zu beteiligen... es ist ja nicht so dass die Thread-Teilnehmer hier mit vorgezogener Waffe zum Posten gezwungen werden.

Wer will, kann das doch auch in der Regel alles ignorieren.. Haut man nicht gerne anderen Leuten auch mal um die Ohren ".. da musst du drüber stehen.. warum lässt du das an dich ran.. leg dir eine dickere Haut zu.."

Warum dann auch nicht hier: Das Topic gefällt dir nicht? Spiel X ist für dich nicht politisch und du hast keine Lust über die Diskussion? Na, dann kann man es auch lassen... Insofern sind solche Artikel auch nicht meine Lieblings-Artikel, aber dann lasse ich sie einfach so stehen und fertig wenn ich nicht in der Stimmung dafür bin..




LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das Politbüro hat die Löschungen entschieden ("Hausrecht" hihihi), sei dankbar, daß du überhaupt deine Meinung verfassen darfst.



Und? Klar ist hier Hausrecht. Da gleich in Richtung "Politbüro" zu gehen und damit in Richtung "SED Diktatur" ein Fass aufzumachen halte ich nicht für unproblematisch... man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.




schokoeis schrieb:


> Was hast du den bei so einem Click-Bait Artikel erwartet. Erzähl mir nicht du hast das nicht kommen sehen.



Zu erwarten war das wohl, ja Aber er sagt ja auch nicht, dass das nicht zu erwarten war. Davon unabhängig fängt man halt so einen Thread wieder ein wenn er entgleist.

Und wenn ich nur die Anzahl der Kommentare, also des "User Engagements" hier nehme würde ich sagen einer der erfolgreichsten Artikel der letzten Monate...


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> (manchmal jedoch etwas überheblich finde ich)


Nehme ich erstmal so hin. Jedoch glaube ich an den Spruch "Wie es in den Wald rein schallt, so schallt es auch wieder raus". Ich halte mich nicht für arrogant oder grundsätzlich überheblich. Aber ich reagiere entsprechend auf Posts zu diesem Thema, die auf Provokation abzielen und ggf. sogar die Menschenwürde angreifen. Ja, da reagiere ich teilweise auch recht empfindlich drauf, wohl auch mit einer etwas überheblichen Haltung.

Dass das natürlich von einigen auch weniger gut aufgenommen wird, ist mir klar. Und ich nehme Kritik grundsätzlich gerne an.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja nun auch fraglos zu den "üblichen Nasen", die gern bei dem Thema diskutieren. Grundsätzlich will ich mich daher auch gar nicht über die Löschung einiger Posts beschweren.
> 
> Aber ich hab mir einiges noch mal durch gelesen und frage mich grade, warum einige meiner Posts gelöscht wurden und andere nicht. Es wurden beispielsweise ein paar meiner Posts gelöscht, die im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion zwischen @Spiritogre und @RobinsonOT standen. Andere wiederum blieben stehen. Ich erkenne hier kein Muster.
> 
> ...


Liegt oftmals daran, dass die Postings Zitate enthalten haben. Wenn der Post des zitierten weg ist, dann kommt auch ein Post weg, der diesen zitiert hat.

Dass Beiträge übersehen wurden bei der Menge (weit über 100 Postings, wenn nich gar 200) ist möglich. Man übersieht halt mal was, kommt vor.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Liegt oftmals daran, dass die Postings Zitate enthalten haben. Wenn der Post des zitierten weg ist, dann kommt auch ein Post weg, der diesen zitiert hat.
> 
> Dass Beiträge übersehen wurden bei der Menge (weit über 100 Postings, wenn nich gar 200) ist möglich. Man übersieht halt mal was, kommt vor.


Aber auch spiritogre hat in der besagten Diskussion nix von sich gegeben, was löschenswert wäre. Seine Posts, die ich dabei zitierte, blieben ja auch stehen.

Aber scheinbar hatte man hier einfach keine Übersicht mehr. Vielleicht doch zukünftig einfach nur den Thread schließen, statt Kommentare zu löschen, wenn man merkt, dass hier die Übersicht fehlt.  Ich denke, das wäre für alle Beteiligten die einfachste und beste Lösung.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, steht wohl tatsächlich nirgends, sollte trotzdem so gehandhabt werden, sonst bleib einfach ein normaler User!


... aber erklär doch einfach mal warum das so sein sollte?  



> Was genau ist nun mit "ausarten" gemeint? Das die Diskussion zu lange oder zu aggressiv wird?


... dass hier Sätze und Wörter fallen die hier nicht hingehören, dass die Diskussion aggressiv wird und ins persönliche abgleitet. Gegen lange Diskussionen hat niemand etwas.



> Das es wieder eine lange Schlange hier wird war bei dem Thema klar!! Wenn der Artikelverfasser das nicht kommen sah, zweifle ich ehrlich gesagt an dessen Kompetenz!


Natürlich möchte man mit solchen Artikel ein wenig Schwung in die Bude, pardon, Forum bringen ... nur sollten alle sich normal und gesittet unterhalten, nichts anderes möchten wir.


----------



## aliman91 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber erklär doch einfach mal warum das so sein sollte?


Warum? Also Moderator hat man sich (mMn) nicht an Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Nur Ordnungsrufe und Kontrolle ob tatsächlich Forumsregeln vereltzt wurden (Hatespeech, Widerbetätigung udgl. ..)! 
Wenn du deine persönliche Meinung kundtun willst, mach einen eigenen Account dafür durch den du deine private Meinung vertrittst.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte man mit solchen Artikel ein wenig Schwung in die Bude, pardon, Forum bringen ... nur sollten alle sich normal und gesittet unterhalten, nichts anderes möchten wir.


Und ich hatte, wie gesagt, nirgendwo untergriffiges gelesen, nur eben Meinungen die von der des Kolumenverfassers abweichen/unliebsam sind. 
Das die Gemüter etwas erhitzt sind, ist bei diesem Thema mittlerweile klar, und auch in Ordnung, solange eine Grenze nicht überschritten wird- was finde ich hier nicht der Fall war. Aber ich wiederhole mich hier ja bereits. 

Ich nehme an mein Standpunkt ist klar. Sonst eben - agree to disagree.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass solche Diskussionen immer ausarten. Leider. Selbst wenn 95% der User sachlich diskutieren würden, was kaum realistisch ist, reicht eine Person um Unruhe reinzubringen und so eine Diskussion aus dem Ruder laufen zu lassen.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte man mit solchen Artikel ein wenig Schwung in die Bude, pardon, Forum bringen ... nur sollten alle sich normal und gesittet unterhalten, nichts anderes möchten wir.


Aber gehst du nicht, wenn ich deinen zitierten Post richtig deute, selbst davon aus, dass die "Diskussion" zu einem derartigen Thema immer ausartet=?
Und wenn dann Schwung in der Bude ist, wird leider sehr undurchsichtig moderiert aka gewischt aka gelöscht und somit nachfolgenden Leser*innen und potenziellen Kommentatoren jegliche Übersicht genommen wer was wann wie in welchem Kontext formuliert hat.
Als Ex-Foren Mod verstehe ich euer Dilemma voll und ganz, meiner Erfahrung nach ist es besser solch einer ausufernden "Debatte" mit nachfolgend viel moderativen Aufwand für euch, der aber gleichzeitig Schaden der User ist, im Vorfeld das Wasser abzugraben indem man den Till Lindemann macht:
Kommentarfunktion deaktivieren und die Leser*innen können dann via Daumen hoch/runter ihr Feedback zum Artikel da lassen. 
Daran sieht auch der Autor wie sein Werk tendenziell bei den Leuten so ankommt.
Ist auch keine Ideallösung, aber meines Erachtens nach besser als das jetzige Trümmerfeld


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Aber gehst du nicht, wenn ich deinen zitierten Post richtig deute, selbst davon aus, dass die "Diskussion" zu einem derartigen Thema immer ausartet=?


Gehe ich ... und aus dem Grund habe ich auch schon einmal vorgeschlagen, dass man Themen, wo man weiß das diese eskalieren, ggf. mit deaktivierter Kommentarfunktion veröffentlicht.



> Und wenn dann Schwung in der Bude ist, wird leider sehr undurchsichtig moderiert aka gewischt aka gelöscht und somit nachfolgenden Leser*innen und potenziellen Kommentatoren jegliche Übersicht genommen wer was wann wie in welchem Kontext formuliert hat.


... absolut und meistens wird das Ziel, Ruhe in ein Thema zu bringen, dadurch eher torpediert weil dann andere mit Zensur, SED-Forenpolitik etc.pp. um die Ecke kommen und die, die normal geantwortet bzw. diskutiert haben sich fragen, warum ihr Beitrag gelöscht wird und dadurch vllt. sogar die Lust an Diskussionen verlieren



> Ist auch keine Ideallösung, aber meines Erachtens nach besser als das jetzige Trümmerfeld


Siehe oben und ... leider gibts nicht die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Warum? Also Moderator hat man sich (mMn) nicht an Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Nur Ordnungsrufe und Kontrolle ob tatsächlich Forumsregeln vereltzt wurden (Hatespeech, Widerbetätigung udgl. ..)!
> Wenn du deine persönliche Meinung kundtun willst, mach einen eigenen Account dafür durch den du deine private Meinung vertrittst.


Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber das wirst du schon uns überlassen müssen ob wir uns an Diskussionen beteiligen wollen oder nicht. Nur weil wir Mods sind, heißt das nicht dass wir keine eigene Meinung haben die wir dann auch schreiben, sowohl positive als auch negative, wenns denn mal sein muss.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Warum? Also Moderator hat man sich (mMn) nicht an Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Nur Ordnungsrufe und Kontrolle ob tatsächlich Forumsregeln vereltzt wurden (Hatespeech, Widerbetätigung udgl. ..)!
> Wenn du deine persönliche Meinung kundtun willst, mach einen eigenen Account dafür durch den du deine private Meinung vertrittst.[...]


... wobei das doch, pardon, schwachsinnig wäre. D.h. man müsste mir dennoch zutrauen als Moderator objektiv die Themen zu führen obwohl ich mit einem zweiten Account hier Nachrichten verfassen würde.

Ich glaube das wäre in der Summe scheinheiliger als wenn es einen Account gibt und ganz ehrlich: das finde ich hier so charmant und das wird seit jeher hier so gehandhabt: Moderatoren sind Nutzer wie du und ich, jeder mit seiner Meinung.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (29. Juni 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Kommentarfunktion deaktivieren und die Leser*innen können dann via Daumen hoch/runter ihr Feedback zum Artikel da lassen.
> Daran sieht auch der Autor wie sein Werk tendenziell bei den Leuten so ankommt.


Davon bin ich gar kein Fan. Ja, so eine Diskussion wird auch gern mal problematisch. Schlussendlich ist es aber auch ein Zeichen des Respekts gegenüber den Lesern, sie nicht zu Daumen-hoch-/Daumen-runter-Äffchen zu degradieren. Man muss ordnen, man muss ggfs. einschreiten, aber wenn ich eine Kolumne oder einen sonstigen Artikel raushaue, dann muss ich nicht nur mit dem Feedback leben, es ist mir auch wichtig und den lieben Kollegen hier wohl genauso.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Davon bin ich gar mein Fan. Ja, so eine Diskussion wird auch gern mal problematisch. Schlussendlich ist es aber auch ein Zeichen des Respekts gegenüber den Lesern, sie nicht zu Daumen-hoch-/Daumen-runter-Äffchen zu degradieren. Man muss ordnen, man muss ggfs. einschreiten, aber wenn ich eine Kolumne oder einen sonstigen Artikel raushaue, dann muss ich nicht nur mit dem Feedback leben, es ist mir auch wichtig und den lieben Kollegen hier wohl genauso.



Sehe ich auch so. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das Thema als solches nicht unter "wurde schon vielfach vergeblich diskutiert, aber halt noch nicht von jedem" fällt, aber wenn man es schon macht, dann muss man es auch halt aushalten, mit allem was dazugehört.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Davon bin ich gar mein Fan. Ja, so eine Diskussion wird auch gern mal problematisch. Schlussendlich ist es aber auch ein Zeichen des Respekts gegenüber den Lesern, sie nicht zu Daumen-hoch-/Daumen-runter-Äffchen zu degradieren. Man muss ordnen, man muss ggfs. einschreiten, aber wenn ich eine Kolumne oder einen sonstigen Artikel raushaue, dann muss ich nicht nur mit dem Feedback leben, es ist mir auch wichtig und den lieben Kollegen hier wohl genauso.


Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen, bin ja selbst der Ansicht mein Vorschlag ist nicht der bestmögliche Weg, wollte nur Input und ggf. Denkanstöße liefern, wie wir es in Zukunft vllt. besser machen könnten


----------



## xaan (29. Juni 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Was waren die Zeiten früher schön, als es bei PcGames nur um Spiele ging und man sich aus der Politik gänzlich raus gehalten hat (Zensur an Spielen mal ausgenommen). Die Zeiten sind wohl mit der neuen Generation vorbei, schade...


Diese politische Neutralität, die du da beschreibst, hat es eigentlich nie gegeben. Ein Spiel kann nur dann unpolitisch sein, wenn es komplett abstrakt ist - wie z.B. Tetris.

Sobald es eine Geschichte gibt, mit Helden und Antagonisten - gibt es auch einen politischen Kontext. Wofür stehen die Helden ein? Wogegen kämpfen sie? Da steckt eine Wertediskussion dahinter. Die kann man natürlich sehen oder auch nicht sehen - und "früher" (TM) waren wir alle jünger und haben es eher nicht gesehen bzw. hatten nicht den Bildungshintergrund um den Kontext überhaupt zu begreifen. Deswegen war sie aber nicht abwesend. Es kam uns allen nur so vor.

Oder anders gesagt: die heile apolitische Computerspielewelt hat es nie gegeben.


----------



## Grntl (29. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber das wirst du schon uns überlassen müssen ob wir uns an Diskussionen beteiligen wollen oder nicht. Nur weil wir Mods sind, heißt das nicht dass wir keine eigene Meinung haben die wir dann auch schreiben, sowohl positive als auch negative, wenns denn mal sein muss.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Würde eher behaupten dass Leute mit der Empathie-Fähigkeit eines Backsteins problematisch oder schwierig sind


Es kommt aber meiner Meinung auch darauf an  wie man sich als Mod beteiligt. Dein Satz mit der Empathie-Fähigkeit ist bewusst provozierend und gießt nur unnötig weiter Öl in's Feuer und lenkt somit die Diskussion in eine Richtung, in die sie Deiner Meinung nach nicht gehen soll.

Generell ist deine Ausdrucksweise als Mod, wie ich finde, des Öfteren fragwürdig und am Ende bist du es der diese Threads dann dicht macht, um aufzuräumen. Dabei in diesem Fall noch abfällig von "Nasen" zu reden muss auch absolut nicht sein.

Außerdem habe ich auch keinen Bedarf gesehen hier irgendwelche Posts zu löschen.


----------



## aliman91 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wäre in der Summe scheinheiliger als wenn es einen Account gibt und ganz ehrlich: das finde ich hier so charmant und das wird seit jeher hier so gehandhabt: Moderatoren sind Nutzer wie du und ich, jeder mit seiner Meinung.


Ich meine das man als Moderator eine Funktion hat und als Privatperson eine Meinung. Klar hat eine Moderator (weil er ein Mensch ist) eine Meinung. Diese sollte er eben- wie erwähnt- dann aber mit seinem Privataccount kundtun. 

Ein Beispiel anders aufbereitet:
Ein Polizist (im Dienst) sollte wenn er jemanden bei Rot über die Ampelg gehen/fahren sieht, als Polizist eine Amtshandlung durchführen. 
Wenn dieser Polizist nach Feierabend als Privatperson jemanden das tun sieht, darf es ihm herzlich egal sein.
Ist so vielelicht klarer was ich meine?



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber das wirst du schon uns überlassen müssen ob wir uns an Diskussionen beteiligen wollen oder nicht.


Werde ich/muss ich euch überlassen. Dennoch bliebe da noch deine Formulierung ( "....übliche Nasen..")

Deine/eure Meinung mag mir nicht passen, ich würde sie aber nicht löschen!! Halte mich aber an Diskussionskultur!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo genau steht, dass wir Moderatoren neutral sein müssen?
> 
> Wir sind Nutzer wie ihr, nur halt mit erweiterten Rechten. Aber ich habe oft genug kommuniziert das ich meine Meinung hier vertrete, wenn das nicht im Einklang mit der Sichtweise von Computec sein sollte, dann gebe ich lieber meinen Moderatorenstatus zurück bevor ich meinen Mund halten muss.


Im ungeschriebenen Almanach der Moderatoren aus dem Jahr 1995. 
Das haben wir glaube ich schon mal durchgekaut du hü, ich hott.
Wir haben das so früher durchgezogen und wenn man unbedingt seine Meinung rausposaunen mußte, weil es nicht mehr anders ging, war es in geschlossenen Unterforen für die Mods.
Wenn Diskussionen bei den "Normalsterblichen" berichtigt werden, hat es immer ein "Geschmäckle" wenn einer oder mehrere der Mods sich genau unter diese mischt und genau das Gegenspektrum vertritt, bzw. Partei ergeift. 
Wenn dann auch noch Löschungen vonstatten gehen kommen die Blitze vom Olymp.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo genau steht, dass wir Moderatoren neutral sein müssen?
> 
> Wir sind Nutzer wie ihr, nur halt mit erweiterten Rechten. Aber ich habe oft genug kommuniziert das ich meine Meinung hier vertrete, wenn das nicht im Einklang mit der Sichtweise von Computec sein sollte, dann gebe ich lieber meinen Moderatorenstatus zurück bevor ich meinen Mund halten muss.
> 
> ...



Sie sollen ja auch "ausarten" (was hier übrigens nicht der Fall war), weil es Clicks bringt. Wenn man nicht mit guten Inhalten Leser und damit Clicks generieren kann, dann halt so. Ist aber bei vielen Sites so, nicht nur hier. Vermutlich ein Ausdruck des harten Überlebenskampfes. Gut finden muss ich das dennoch nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Und? Klar ist hier Hausrecht. Da gleich in Richtung "Politbüro" zu gehen und damit in Richtung "SED Diktatur" ein Fass aufzumachen halte ich nicht für unproblematisch... man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Hausrecht.
Ganz am Anfang war ich sogar noch bemüßigt, hier klipp und klar die PCGames/Forenregeln zu zitieren.
Da mir aber sehr schnell klar wurde, daß diese "Auslegungssache" sind und meistens nur dann angewandt werden, wenn speziell den Moderatoren - in Funktion als gemeiner Kommentator - etwas gegen den Strich geht, seitdem finde ich das Hausrecht eine in den meisten Fällen lächerlich gewordene Ausrede.
Hier krampft zum Beispiel immer noch eine Person mit tausenden Einträgen rum, die über die Hälfte im Dauermodus andere beleidigt - scheint aber ein Mod-Maskottchen zu sein, jeder andere wäre schon längst geflogen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hier krampft zum Beispiel immer noch eine Person mit tausenden Einträgen rum, die über die Hälfte im Dauermodus andere beleidigt - scheint aber ein Mod-Maskottchen zu sein, jeder andere wäre schon längst geflogen.


Jep, ist schon sehr auffällig. Außer Trolling und Beleidigungen (meist mit Rassismuskeule) kommt von dem fast nichts. Dennoch alles okay nach Meinung des betreffenden "Mods" - sehr seltsam.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Ich meine das man als Moderator eine Funktion hat und als Privatperson eine Meinung. Klar hat eine Moderator (weil er ein Mensch ist) eine Meinung. Diese sollte er eben- wie erwähnt- dann aber mit seinem Privataccount kundtun.


... ich glaube wir sollten die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen und die diese Diskussion zu dem Thema an der Stelle mal beenden.

Wir sind weder Polizisten, noch sind wir Angestellte von Computec wo solche Anforderungen ggf. sinnvoll wären ... wir machen das "ehrenamtlich", dass ist auch die Erklärung warum wir nur User wie alle anderen sind und auch das ist historisch bedingt, "früher" wurden die Mods durch die Community selbst gewählt bzw. aufgestellt, und dann von anderen Mods bestätigt.

Jetzt sollten wir das Thema auch mal ruhen lassen ...


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Jep, ist schon sehr auffällig. Außer Trolling und Beleidigungen (meist mit Rassismuskeule) kommt von dem fast nichts. Dennoch alles okay nach Meinung des betreffenden "Mods" - sehr seltsam.


... was genau bedeutet okay in dem Kontext?!

Es gibt Beiträge wo ich z.B. drüber lese und mir denke, hmm, harte Antwort, aber wie man in den Wald und ... dann gibt es andere Mods die diesen Betrag sofort löschen würden.

D.h. jede Entscheidung ist 'unique' und es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß. Aus dem Grund gibt es auch eine Meldefunktion. Diese wiederum generiert eine Meldung an uns Mods und hier tauschen wir uns sogar aus.

D.h. ihr bekommt nicht alles mit was wir besprechen und überlegen, was wir machen ... nur müsste man dafür die Meldefunktion auch häufiger nutzen und, ich glaube ich weiß welchen User ihr meint, gab es da schon genug mahnende Worte meinerseits in die Richtung, Beiträge die löschwürdig sind, wurden dann auch gelöscht.

Aber wie LOX-TT meinte: wir sehen nicht alles und sind auf eure Mithilfe angewiesen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Juni 2021)

Ich habe den schon länger auf Igno (als einzigen hier), daher kann ich auch nicht melden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo genau steht, dass wir Moderatoren neutral sein müssen?
> 
> Wir sind Nutzer wie ihr, nur halt mit erweiterten Rechten. Aber ich habe oft genug kommuniziert das ich meine Meinung hier vertrete, wenn das nicht im Einklang mit der Sichtweise von Computec sein sollte, dann gebe ich lieber meinen Moderatorenstatus zurück bevor ich meinen Mund halten muss.


Ein Problem hab ich damit nicht, aber wenn einer bei vielen Posts sich sebst auf der Beleidigungsgrenze bewegt (wir wissen alle wen ich meine) finde ich es schon reichlich problematisch.
Bitte daran arbeiten !

Und sicherheitshalber, falls sich jemand geneigt fühlt ein Schuh anzuziehen der ihm nicht passt, Du bist es nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ein Problem hab ich damit nicht, aber wenn einer bei vielen Posts sich sebst auf der Beleidigungsgrenze bewegt (wir wissen alle wen ich meine) finde ich es schon reichlich problematisch.
> Bitte daran arbeiten !
> 
> Und sicherheitshalber, falls sich jemand geneigt fühlt ein Schuh anzuziehen der ihm nicht passt, Du bist es nicht.


... ach, das wäre schon okay, ich hab manchmal meine Momente wo die Antworten vllt. auch nicht so fein sind. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, holt doch andere Moderatoren mit ins Boot. Ich probiere, sofern möglich, recht objektiv zu sein, 100% ist realistisch betrachtet nicht möglich, und wenn ihr mit anderen Moderatoren nicht weiter kommt oder euch schlecht behandelt fühlt: kurzen Dreizeiler an zwei, drei weitere Moderatoren wo ihr den Sachverhalt darlegt, mit Beispielen und uns um Hilfe bittet.

Das kam hier und da schon vor und ich bilde mir eigentlich ein, jedem zuzuhören und auf Anfragen zu reagieren, auch wenn der normale User vllt. denken würde dass ich den User, der mich um Hilfe gebeten hat, nicht leiden kann!


----------



## aliman91 (29. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich glaube wir sollten die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen und die diese Diskussion zu dem Thema an der Stelle mal beenden.


Ok, will ich mal akzeptieren. Dich kritisiere ich hier auch nicht. Du hast dich hier ja ruhig und respektvoll verhalten im gegensatz zu anderen Community Officern hier.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2021)

Die unterschweligkeiten könnt ihr auch langsam mal wieder abstellen, danke


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die unterschweligkeiten könnt ihr auch langsam mal wieder abstellen, danke


Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen...


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen...


Ich merk schon solch Sticheleien, so ist es nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt, bitte dran arbeiten, mehr erwarte ich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2021)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Warum? Also Moderator hat man sich (mMn) nicht an Diskussionen zu beteiligen.


Warum?
Ein Moderator hat dafür zu sorgen, daß die Diskussion nicht aus dem Ruder läuft. 
Davon ab kann ein Moderator doch durchaus seine eigene Meinung haben und die wird er ja wohl noch sagen dürfen!

Natürlich ist nicht jeder für eine solche "Doppelrolle" geeignet. Es gibt bestimmt Forennutzer, die diese zusätzliche Macht ausüben würden, um Diskussionen zu verzerren oder in bestimmte Richtungen zu lenken.


aliman91 schrieb:


> Wenn du deine persönliche Meinung kundtun willst, mach einen eigenen Account dafür durch den du deine private Meinung vertrittst.


...was dann aber auch irgendwann auffliegt und dann erst recht scheiße aussieht. Vom dauernden Umloggen zwischen User und Mod Account mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2021)

Ganz unabhängig davon sind Zweitaccounts ohnehin nicht gern gesehen, da sich dadurch (unbemerkt) Sanktionen umgehen liesen


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2021)

Grntl schrieb:


> Es kommt aber meiner Meinung auch darauf an  wie man sich als Mod beteiligt. Dein Satz mit der Empathie-Fähigkeit ist bewusst provozierend und gießt nur unnötig weiter Öl in's Feuer und lenkt somit die Diskussion in eine Richtung, in die sie Deiner Meinung nach nicht gehen soll.
> 
> Generell ist deine Ausdrucksweise als Mod, wie ich finde, des Öfteren fragwürdig und am Ende bist du es der diese Threads dann dicht macht, um aufzuräumen. Dabei in diesem Fall noch abfällig von "Nasen" zu reden muss auch absolut nicht sein.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich auch keinen Bedarf gesehen hier irgendwelche Posts zu löschen.


Auch als Mod darf man dann auch gern mal zur Umgangssprache greifen und hier und dort klare Ansagen machen. Da bin ich eindeutig bei @LOX-TT. Wenn es jemandem offensichtlich an Empathie fehlt, kann man das auch ansprechen, Mod hin oder her. Da haben einige User deutlich schlimmere Dinge von sich gegeben. Und "Nasen" ist zwar nicht fein, aber jetzt auch nicht besonders kritikwürdig. Oder bist du einer dieser Nasen und fühlst dich deswegen davon angegriffen? 

Mir persönlich war in diesem Thread nur die Löschung der Posts zu intransparent und basierte wohl einfach nur auf den Mangel an Übersicht über die Kommentare. Das ist nichts schlimmes, das kann man ansprechen und Feedback geben. Ansonsten bin ich mit den Moderatoren hier eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. Auch mit ihren Umgang mit den Leuten hier.

Können wir jetzt also wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kehren?


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und "Nasen" ist zwar nicht fein, aber jetzt auch nicht besonders kritikwürdig. Oder bist du einer dieser Nasen und fühlst dich deswegen davon angegriffen?


Wer ohne Nase ist, werfe das erste Schwein.


----------



## aliman91 (30. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...was dann aber auch irgendwann auffliegt und dann erst recht scheiße aussieht. Vom dauernden Umloggen zwischen User und Mod Account mal ganz abgesehen.


Ich denke einen letzten Kommentar zu dem Thema mach ich noch.

Ich fände es sogar besser wenn man es wüsste. "Rabowke" zum Beispiel könnte sich ja einen Zweitaccount mit "Rabowke_p" (p= privat), oder so machen dann ist von vornherein klar wer dahinter steht. Ich habe kein Problem damit das Moderatoren eine Meinung haben und diese vertreten, nur sollte der Moderatoren-account mMn ausschließlich zur Ordnungsrufe und Mod Tätigkeit genutzt werden. 

Mod-Account = Funktion (Ordnungsrufe (OHNE selbst unterschwellig zu provozieren), Posting Löschungen udgl. )
Mod-Account privat = private Meinung (die darf dann auch etwas provokant sein)

Aber gut möglich das ich mit dem Standpunkt alleine dastehe.... Muss ich akzeptieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2021)

Aber ein zweiter Account macht doch die Person dahinter nicht objektiver oder losgelöst von einem Standpunkt. Wenn ein Mod tendenziös ist, wird er das auch unter anderen Namen sein. Und wenn er mit seinem Zweitaccount eine Meinung vertritt, hat man die doch auch im Hinterkopf, wenn man vom Erstaccount moderiert wird und damit nicht einverstanden ist.

Abgesehen davon: Rabowke ist echt schlimm ey.


----------



## ribald (30. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Rabowke ist echt schlimm ey.


Ja, ein _ganz schlimmer Finger_.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2021)

Doppelter Mod-Account?! Verlangt hier jemand ernsthaft "berufliche" und "private" Post-Trennung?

Hab zuletzt ja schon viel Blödsinn gelesen, aber das hier hat wieder ne ganz neue Qualität. 

Nebenbei, das Thema hier könnte so langsam mal ruhen. Der LBGT-Monat endet heute, und viel Konstruktives kommt dabei eh nicht mehr rum.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2021)

irgendwie interessant aber wieder
Die Seite die am lautesten nach Freier Äußerung ihrer Transphobie und Homophobie schreit, will die Freie Meinungsäußerung von anderen beschneiden


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nebenbei, das Thema hier könnte so langsam mal ruhen. Der LBGT-Monat endet heute, und viel Konstruktives kommt dabei eh nicht mehr rum.


Gut, daß es dann jetzt 11 Monate lang keinerlei Probleme mit LGBT Diskriminierung mehr geben wird und daher jegliche DIskussion zu dem Thema überflüssig ist.


----------



## Frullo (1. Juli 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie interessant aber wieder
> Die Seite die am lautesten nach Freier Äußerung ihrer Transphobie und Homophobie schreit, will die Freie Meinungsäußerung von anderen beschneiden


Liebe Enisra

Es ist durchaus auch eine differenziertere Sicht zu diesem Thema möglich: Jemand der für "Recht und Ordnung" sorgt, hat in dieser Funktion die Pflicht, neutral zu bleiben - weswegen wohl auch kein Polizist in Uniform als Demonstrant an einer Demo teilnehmen darf. Natürlich ist dies bei Forum-Moderatoren nicht so extrem der Fall, aber es läuft trotzdem auf dasselbe hinaus. Wenn also ein "Ordnungshüter" Partei ergreift, wird da zwangsweise der Verdacht von Machtmissbrauch entstehen - ob berechtigt oder nicht ist dabei zweitrangig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gut, daß es dann jetzt 11 Monate lang keinerlei Probleme mit LGBT Diskriminierung mehr geben wird und daher jegliche DIskussion zu dem Thema überflüssig ist.


Ich sage nicht dass nie wieder ein Wort darüber gesprochen werden soll, aber speziell in diesem (!) Thread hat sich das Thema nach 2/3 aller Posts quasi von selbst erledigt da sich die Diskussion gerade um was völlig Anderes dreht. Es ist nicht sinnig diesen Bereich jetzt mit Mod-Rechten-Streitfragen aufzublähen.


----------



## xaan (1. Juli 2021)

Wir müssen diese Mod-Rechte-Diskussion ja nicht fortführen. Wir können auch einfach zum vorherigen Thema zurückkehren. Was war das noch gleich?

Ach ja, nature vs. nurture. Bzw. spielt es eine Rolle ob biologische Realitäten unveränderlich sind?

Imo ist das völlig egal. Denn hier geht es um die Frage wie wir miteinander umgehen. Höflichkeit ist in sich selbst "nur" ein Hirngespinst. Ebenso Gerechtigkeit. Ebenso Demokratie. Nichts davon hat einen biologischen "Anker". All diese Dinge existieren nur weil wir sie erdacht haben. Wir sind es gewohnt, "Hirngespinste" zu erschaffen und Realität werden zu lassen. Das macht uns zum Menschen. Das setzt uns ab von Tieren.

Unsere niederen Instinkte schreien uns zu _"fressen, f*cken, schlafen, ich stärker als du, Ugah, deins ist meins, ugah"_. Aber unsere Rationalität setzt sich darüber hinweg. Sorgt dafür, dass wir uns gegenseitig freundlich guten Tag wünschen, selbst wenn wir uns nicht ausstehen können. Wer jetzt mit biologischen Realitäten ankommt, der kommt in Erklärungsnöte, warum das in so vielen Dingen unserer Gesellschaft keine Rolle spielt, aber hier soll es plötzlich wichtig sein.?


----------



## Kashban (11. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ein Moderator hat dafür zu sorgen, daß die Diskussion nicht aus dem Ruder läuft.
> Davon ab kann ein Moderator doch durchaus seine eigene Meinung haben und die wird er ja wohl noch sagen dürfen!
> 
> ...


Nein, ein Moderator hat per Definition neutral zu sein, sonst ist er keiner. 

Immerhin ist er mit erweiterten Rechten ausgestattet und kann so missliebige Meinungen unterdrücken, was in vielen Foren auch regelmäßig passiert (beispielsweise auf Star Citizen Spectrum). Daher ist es zwingend notwendig, dass er objektiv und neutral bleibt. 

Sein Job ist es, die Forenregeln durchzusetzen, nicht inhaltlich in die Diskussion einzugreifen, so wie beispielsweise LOX-TT das sehr oft tut.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Nein, ein Moderator hat per Definition neutral zu sein, sonst ist er keiner.


Ein Moderator hat *seine Moderationsrechte *neutral zu nutzen.

Davon ab kann er aber durchaus seine eigene Meinung posten.


----------



## Kashban (17. Juli 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Repräsentation von LBGT+ in Spielen und Filmen: Nach wie vor notwendig* gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...


Sehr geehrter Kundenservice,

hiermit kündige ich mein Abo der PC Games fristgerecht zum Ende des aktuellen Abo-Zeitraums. 

Bitte leiten Sie meine Begründung an die Verantwortlichen bei Computec / PC Games weiter:

Am 26.6.2021 brachte der Redaktionsleiter Lukas Schmid einen Meinungsartikel online heraus, in dem er all diejenigen als homophob und rassistisch sowie als eine kleine Gruppe Ewiggestriger und Schreihälse bezeichnet, die sich von der allgegenwärtigen LGBTQ+ und Diversitäts-Berichterstattung belästigt fühlen und Sorge um ihre liebgewonnenen Franchises haben. Nach der Erfahrung mit beispielsweise Star Trek, Star Wars und Dr. Who, die durch feminstische Agenden und Identitätspolitik für den Großteil der Fans ruiniert wurden, teile ich diese Sorgen. 

Nichts gegen organisch eingebundene diverse Charaktere und deren Charakterentwicklung. Wenn das aber die Qualität des Mediums beeinträchtigt, oder gar wie bei Dr. Who oder Last of us 2 die komplette Geschichte auf links gedreht wird, um eine feministische oder diverse Agenda durchzusetzen, hört der Spaß bei mir auf. Das ist Geschichtsklitterung, wenn auch in einer fiktiven Welt.

Aus dem Artikel: 

"Nein, das ist natürlich nichts weiter als eine dumme Ausrede für die eigene Schwulen- und Diversitätsfeindlichkeit derer, die sich in ihrer eigenen Sexualität verunsichert fühlen, wenn die Welt und die Medien, die sie konsumieren, sie nicht ständig darin bestätigen."

Und:

"Und dann eben das Geschrei!"

Desweiteren bedient er sich in diesem Beitrag feministischer Kampfbegriffe wie "heteronormativ" und konnotiert weiblich mit Gut und männlich mit Böse ("Heldinnen und Bösewichte"), wie das so üblich ist in Feministenkreisen und leider auch bei einem Großteil der Medienschaffenden heutzutage.









						Repräsentation von LGBT+ in Spielen und Filmen: Nach wie vor notwendig
					

Loki aus der gleichnamigen Marvel-Serie auf Disney+ ist nun offiziell bisexuell. Redakteur Lukas findet das richtig und wichtig, trotz Symbolpolitik.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Da Herr Schmid in seiner leitenden Funktion eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion hat und mir auch schon andernorts entsprechende Tendenzen bei PC Games untergekommen sind, etwa im Forum, wo die Moderatoren (LOXX-IT z.B.) ganz offen Identitätspolitik fördern, sehe ich mich nach mehr als einem Jahrzehnt PC-Games Abo nun gezwungen, dieses zu beenden. 

Ich unterstütze keine Unternehmen, die Identitätspolitik und damit die Spaltung unserer Gesellschaft betreiben, speziell weißen heterosexuellen Männern gegenüber sexistisch und rassistisch auftreten, und dabei einen Teil ihrer Kundschaft aufs Übelste beschimpfen. 

Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei Computec Gendersprache Einzug gehalten hat, ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass das Unternehmen feministisch und damit männerdiskriminierend aufgestellt ist. 

Das ist das Gegenteil von Gleichberechtigung, Toleranz und Respekt. 

"Get woke, go broke". 

Ende der Begründung. 

Bitte bestätigen Sie mir die Kündigung schriftlich. Mein SEPA-Lastschriftmandat ziehe ich hiermit zurück. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Kundenservice,
> 
> hiermit kündige ich mein Abo der PC Games fristgerecht zum Ende des aktuellen Abo-Zeitraums.
> ...


Toll.
Bloß leider der völlig falsche Ort dafür. 
Oder sollen wir jetzt mit dir über deine Kündigungsabsichten diskutieren?


----------



## Vordack (17. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Kündigung



Ich weiss nicht ob ne Kündigung in einem Forum ohne Unterschrift rechtlich akzeptiert wird. Da Du Deine Lastschrift entziehst würde ich zur Sicherheit noch auf formellen Weg kündigen um etwaige Mahnungen usw. auszuschliessen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Juli 2021)

Hat er sicher gemacht und es dann nochmal hier ins Forum kopiert, um seiner Empörung mehr Ausdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## Vordack (17. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hat er sicher gemacht und es dann nochmal hier ins Forum kopiert, um seiner Empörung mehr Ausdruck zu verleihen.


...zu viele Ecken zu denen mein Gehirn momemtan nicht willens ist


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...zu viele Ecken zu denen mein Gehirn momemtan nicht willens ist


Du bist einfach nicht empört genug.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juli 2021)

Solltest deinen Forenaccount dann auch löschen lassen. Denn sonst wirst du solche Artikel auch in Zukunft ertragen müssen. Tipp: Einfach komplett das Internetkabel aus der Wand reissen


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2021)

und nach so Texten glauben manche immer noch, sie würden ja nur in irgendwelche Ecken gestellt


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> und nach so Texten glauben manche immer noch, sie würden ja nur in irgendwelche Ecken gestellt


Ich akzeptiere die Ecke als ein Verfechter der absoluten wirklichen Gleichberechtigung. Das ich damit ein rechter Nazi für dich bin weil ich mich nicht unterwerfe sondern auf echte Gleichberechtigung poche, ist mir klar. Denn heterosexuelle Weiße Männer sind ja das Böse in Personifikation und gehören unterworfen. Sorry, nicht mit mir!


----------



## Vordack (19. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...zu viele Ecken zu denen mein Gehirn momemtan nicht willens ist


Leute, es ging um "um Ecken denken" ! (von "um die Ecke denken)

"Hat er sicher gemacht und es dann nochmal hier ins Forum kopiert, um seiner Empörung mehr Ausdruck zu verleihen."

Daß er es erst verschickt und derst dann postet war mir zu viel. Was ihr gleich immer denkt...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juli 2021)

Also ich habe das gedacht. 
Ich glaube, du warst nicht gemeint.


----------



## Kashban (19. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Toll.
> Bloß leider der völlig falsche Ort dafür.
> Oder sollen wir jetzt mit dir über deine Kündigungsabsichten diskutieren?


Das ist keine bloße Absicht, sondern von mir bereits umgesetzt. Zu diskutieren gibt es da nichts mehr. Selbst eine längst überfällige Entschuldigung von Herrn Schmid änderte nichts an meiner Entscheidung.


Vordack schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ne Kündigung in einem Forum ohne Unterschrift rechtlich akzeptiert wird. Da Du Deine Lastschrift entziehst würde ich zur Sicherheit noch auf formellen Weg kündigen um etwaige Mahnungen usw. auszuschliessen.


Das habe ich vor diesem Post über den offiziellen Weg bereits erledigt, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Solltest deinen Forenaccount dann auch löschen lassen. Denn sonst wirst du solche Artikel auch in Zukunft ertragen müssen. Tipp: Einfach komplett das Internetkabel aus der Wand reissen


Besser: Weiter aktiv dagegen angehen, sonst bekommen die Männer- und Heterohasser noch den Eindruck, sie wären in der Mehrheit.

Und am besten funktioniert das per Abstimmung über die Geldbörse. Wenn jetzt noch der Staat aufhörte, diese Leute mit Millionen zu subventionieren, wären wir einen großen Schritt weiter in Richtung echte Gleichberechtigung.



Enisra schrieb:


> und nach so Texten glauben manche immer noch, sie würden ja nur in irgendwelche Ecken gestellt



In welche Ecke gehöre ich denn, wenn ich mich für echte Gleichberechtigung und Wohlwollen allen Menschen gegenüber einsetze?


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2021)

Für was soll er sich denn entschuldigen? Dass er Polemikern und Matschos nicht zustimmt wenn diese ihre Ansichten aus grauer Vorzeit zum Ausdruck bringen? ... Na klar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2021)

Wenn man wg. einer Kolumne bzw. Meinungsäußerung sein Abo kündigen möchte, bitte ... soll jeder machen wie er denkt. Aber eine Entschuldigung? Nicht wirklich.

Warst du schon mal bei einer Vorstellung von Dieter Nuhr? Mit seiner breiten Palette dürfte jeder bei irgendeinem Spruch betroffen sein ... rennst du da auch gleich zum RA und forderst dein Geld zurück?!

Ist das Magazin jetzt durch diese Kolumne auf der Webseite schlecht(er)?!


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Das ist keine bloße Absicht, sondern von mir bereits umgesetzt. Zu diskutieren gibt es da nichts mehr. Selbst eine längst überfällige Entschuldigung von Herrn Schmid änderte nichts an meiner Entscheidung.



Eine ENTSCHULDIGUNG?

Für was um Himmels willen sollte er sich entschuldigen? Das ist eine Kolumne!

Ich bin sicherlich auch nicht der Meinung wie all die Kolumnenschreiber, aber ich käme nie im Traum darauf von denen eine Entschuldigung zu verlangen.. auf welcher Grundlage?


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> In welche Ecke gehöre ich denn, wenn ich mich für echte Gleichberechtigung und Wohlwollen allen Menschen gegenüber einsetze?



Auf Grund von der Aussage:
In die Gleiche Ecke wie die Ungarische Regierung? Da ist die Text-Bildschere und Dinge die als Argumente bezeichnet werden ähnlich


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Für was soll er sich denn entschuldigen? Dass er Polemikern und Matschos nicht zustimmt wenn diese ihre Ansichten aus grauer Vorzeit zum Ausdruck bringen? ... Na klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Matscho"  


Ich habe mich zwar auch etwas über die sehr undifferenzierte, dafür aber umso diffamierendere Kolumne geärgert, der dann auch noch ein weiterer Artikel a la "ich habe Recht, so!" folgte.

Aber deswegen gleich zu kündigen halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> "Matscho"


Ein Matscho soll wohl jeder Mann sein der nicht unterwürfig gegenüber dem weiblichen Geschlecht agiert, anders als der Macho, der einfach Frauen liebt und alle anbaggert, die nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen sind.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Matscho soll wohl jeder Mann sein der nicht unterwürfig gegenüber dem weiblichen Geschlecht agiert, anders als der Macho, der einfach Frauen liebt und alle anbaggert, die nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen sind.


... also ob das jetzt die passende Definition von Macho ist?!   

Ein Macho sein bedeutet ja nicht zwangsweise mit so vielen Frauen wie möglich zu schlafen, sondern definiert sich primär über die erhabene Rolle des Mannes gg.über der Frau. 

"Meine Kleine macht das schon" 
"Küche? Kochen? Abwaschen? Dafür sind doch Frauen da!".
"An meinen V8 lass ich keine Frauen, die können doch überhaupt nicht Auto fahren!"
[...]

Wobei man auch noch Wikipedia nehmen könnte, aber das geht dann in der Tat in die von dir gedachte Richtung: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macho


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... also ob das jetzt die passende Definition von Macho ist?!
> 
> Ein Macho sein bedeutet ja nicht zwangsweise mit so vielen Frauen wie möglich zu schlafen, sondern definiert sich primär über die erhabene Rolle des Mannes gg.über der Frau.
> 
> ...


Du bist da der Experte, ich kann da nicht mitreden...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juli 2021)

Hahaha.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Das ist keine bloße Absicht, sondern von mir bereits umgesetzt. Zu diskutieren gibt es da nichts mehr. Selbst eine längst überfällige Entschuldigung von Herrn Schmid änderte nichts an meiner Entscheidung.


Ja und warum postest du dann diesen Text ins Forum? 
Das Forum ist nun mal zur Diskussion mit der Community da und zB mich interessiert das nicht die Bohne, wer von euch was abonniert oder kündigt.


knarfe1000 schrieb:


> "Matscho"


Es ist völlig unmöglich, daß jemand aus Gründen der Unterhaltsamkeit Verunstaltungen an den sprachlichen Gewohnheiten praktiziert.
Wo kömen wir denn da hin, wenn einfach jemand Worts am Schreiben sein tuht, wie ihm will?


----------



## Kashban (19. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Für was soll er sich denn entschuldigen? Dass er Polemikern und Matschos nicht zustimmt wenn diese ihre Ansichten aus grauer Vorzeit zum Ausdruck bringen? ... Na klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür, dass er unter anderem mich als Frauenhasser und Homophob bezeichnet hat, nur weil ich nicht seinem feministischen Glauben verfalle.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn man wg. einer Kolumne bzw. Meinungsäußerung sein Abo kündigen möchte, bitte ... soll jeder machen wie er denkt. Aber eine Entschuldigung? Nicht wirklich.
> 
> Warst du schon mal bei einer Vorstellung von Dieter Nuhr? Mit seiner breiten Palette dürfte jeder bei irgendeinem Spruch betroffen sein ... rennst du da auch gleich zum RA und forderst dein Geld zurück?!
> 
> Ist das Magazin jetzt durch diese Kolumne auf der Webseite schlecht(er)?!


Dieter Nuhr hat *niemals* Teile seines Publikums beschimpft oder beleidigt. Ich teile seine Ansichten nicht immer, weil er auch mal objektiv falsch liegt, aber insgesamt lässt er sich nicht auf das Niveau von Herrn Schmid herab.

Unter anderem diese Kolumne, die Moderation hier und Computec selbst mir ihrer Gendersprache zeigen mir eindeutig, dass hier ein starker männerfeindlicher Wind weht. Warum sollte ich das als Mann auch noch mit meinem Geld unterstützen?

Wenn ich als Schwächling gelten möchte, mache ich gleich Nägel mit Köpfen und trete ich bei den Grünen mit ihrem Frauenstatut ein.


fud1974 schrieb:


> Eine ENTSCHULDIGUNG?
> 
> Für was um Himmels willen sollte er sich entschuldigen? Das ist eine Kolumne!
> 
> Ich bin sicherlich auch nicht der Meinung wie all die Kolumnenschreiber, aber ich käme nie im Traum darauf von denen eine Entschuldigung zu verlangen.. auf welcher Grundlage?


Beleidigung und Hassrede gegenüber Menschen, die eine andere Meinung zum Thema Feminismus und Diversität haben.


Enisra schrieb:


> Auf Grund von der Aussage:
> In die Gleiche Ecke wie die Ungarische Regierung? Da ist die Text-Bildschere und Dinge die als Argumente bezeichnet werden ähnlich


Was für eine Null-Aussage.

Nochmal: Aufgrund welcher meiner Aussagen gehöre ich in welche Ecke?


Worrel schrieb:


> Ja und warum postest du dann diesen Text ins Forum?
> Das Forum ist nun mal zur Diskussion mit der Community da und zB mich interessiert das nicht die Bohne, wer von euch was abonniert oder kündigt.
> 
> Es ist völlig unmöglich, daß jemand aus Gründen der Unterhaltsamkeit Verunstaltungen an den sprachlichen Gewohnheiten praktiziert.
> Wo kömen wir denn da hin, wenn einfach jemand Worts am Schreiben sein tuht, wie ihm will?


Ich habe das hier geposted, um Herrn Schmid und auch den Moderatoren zu zeigen, dass ich keine leeren Versprechungen mache.

Die Kündigung *ist* mein Beitrag zur Diskussion.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2021)

EA macht das doch schon, bei FIFA gibt es doch schon den FUTA Modus


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> EA macht das doch schon, bei FIFA gibt es doch schon den FUTA Modus


Verstehe zwar nicht was du meinst, da ich mich mit FIFA nicht auskenne aber Futa mag ich lustigerweise. Allerdings das richtige, wer den Suchbegriff so eingibt ohne Ahnung zu haben wird zum falschen Schluss kommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Verstehe zwar nicht was du meinst, da ich mich mit FIFA nicht auskenne aber Futa mag ich lustigerweise. Allerdings das richtige, wer den Suchbegriff so eingibt ohne Ahnung zu haben wird zum falschen Schluss kommen.


Das war einfach nur eine lustige Anspielung. In FIFA gibt es den FUT Modus und ich hab einfach nur als Scherz ein A drangehängt


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war einfach nur eine lustige Anspielung. In FIFA gibt es den FUT Modus und ich hab einfach nur als Scherz ein A drangehängt


AAAHHHHH......


----------



## Lukas Schmid (20. Juli 2021)

lol


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> [...]Dieter Nuhr hat *niemals* Teile seines Publikums beschimpft oder beleidigt. Ich teile seine Ansichten nicht immer, weil er auch mal objektiv falsch liegt, aber insgesamt lässt er sich nicht auf das Niveau von Herrn Schmid herab.


... dann müssen wir wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen besucht haben. Ich rede nicht von den Sendungen im Fernsehen, die kenne ich nicht, sondern seine "Live"-Auftritte und da war schon harter Tobak dabei. 

Scheinbar so hart, das während der Vorstellung einige Zuschauer den Saal verlassen haben.

Ergänzend hierzu wäre interessant zu wissen was man über beschimpft oder beleidigt versteht, aber z.B. seine Sprüche gegen Religionen, egal welche, können für strenggläubige schon mehr als verletzend sein und ich glaube auch gelesen zu haben, dass ein paar radikale Islamisten ihm an die Wäsche wollten.

IMO gab es auch Sprüche wo es um Dänemark und die Prophet-Karikaturen ging und hier kamen diesbzgl. schon Buh-Rufe aus dem Publikum.



> Unter anderem diese Kolumne, die Moderation hier und Computec selbst mir ihrer Gendersprache zeigen mir eindeutig, dass hier ein starker männerfeindlicher Wind weht. Warum sollte ich das als Mann auch noch mit meinem Geld unterstützen?


Welche Moderation? Wird hier wem der Mund verboten? Es ist eine Kolumne ... weißt du wieviele ich schon gelesen habe wo ich mich absolut nicht angesprochen gefühlt habe und das für absoluten Unsinn gehalten hab?! Wenn es danach geht, dürfte man überhaupt keine Medien mehr konsumieren.

Übrigens: männerfeindlicher Wind?!   

Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Quatsch. Weißt du was übrigens noch Quatsch ist? So über die Grünen zu reden und das ist genau dein Problem, du scheinst bestimmte Dinge, die durchaus diskussionswürdig sind, dann auf das gesamte Team bzw. das Medium PCGames umzumünzen bzw. eben über alle Parteimitglieder der Grünen.

Das ist, ehrlich gesagt, nicht die hellste Variante um durchs Leben zu schreiten.



> Die Kündigung *ist* mein Beitrag zur Diskussion.


Es ist dein gutes Recht, aber du hast mir bislang meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wie genau das Magazin durch eine bzw. diese Kolumne schlechter geworden ist?! Würden sich jetzt solche Artikel in gehäufter Anzahl im Magazin finden, dann könnte ich dein Verhalten nachvollziehen ... so ist es für mich einfach "nur" überreagiert.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens: männerfeindlicher Wind?!


Typisch. Man schiebt ein Strohmannargument vor, um sich in der Opferrolle suhlen zu können. Das ist meistens sehr durchschaubar. 
Wer meint, Gendersprache sei männerfeindlich, der hat sie einfach nicht begriffen. Wer eine "andere Meinung" zu Diversität hat, ignoriert die Realität und ist reaktionär.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2021)

HanFred schrieb:


> Wer meint, Gendersprache sei männerfeindlich, der hat sie einfach nicht begriffen.


Nun ja, es ist ja schon so:
Ein Wort, daß mit "Bürger-" anfängt und mit "-innen" endet, enthält abgesehen von welchen Zeichen dazwischen auch immer das komplette Wort "Bürgerinnen", was eben die weibliche Form ist.

Daß ist dann letztendlich derselbe Fehler, wie bei "BürgER" - bloß andersrum.

Sinnvoll und wirklich GLEICHberechtigt wäre eine Formulierung, die nicht irgendeine Aufzählung beinhaltet (und somit irgendwen bestimmt auch wieder ausschließt) sondern eine Bezeichnung, die KEINEN beinhaltet.

zB eine Form wie "Bürges"  für die ungeschlechtliche Mehrzahl von "Bürger".
oder - um auf eine schon bewährte Formulierung einzugehen:
wie wäre es mit der Endung "-ist" wie bei der ungeschlechtlichen Bezeichnung "Polizist"/"Florist"?

Dennoch: das jetzt direkt als "-feindlich" zu deklarieren, ist dann doch ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen.


----------



## Kashban (21. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann müssen wir wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen besucht haben. Ich rede nicht von den Sendungen im Fernsehen, die kenne ich nicht, sondern seine "Live"-Auftritte und da war schon harter Tobak dabei.
> 
> Scheinbar so hart, das während der Vorstellung einige Zuschauer den Saal verlassen haben.


Da müsste man noch mal den konkreten Kontext sehen... ich habe mich auch schon über einige seiner Aussprüche geärgert, weil er dabei von falschen Annahmen ausgegangen ist (z. B. der Nicht-Zusammenhang von Computerspielen zu Amokläufen).


Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche Moderation? Wird hier wem der Mund verboten? Es ist eine Kolumne ... weißt du wieviele ich schon gelesen habe wo ich mich absolut nicht angesprochen gefühlt habe und das für absoluten Unsinn gehalten hab?! Wenn es danach geht, dürfte man überhaupt keine Medien mehr konsumieren.


Allein, dass die Moderatoren hier ihre feministisch/divers konnotierte Meinung posten und dabei regelmäßig konservativere Foristen angreifen und lächerlich machen wollen, spricht nicht für eine ausgewogene und objektive Moderation. Sie machen regelmäßig nicht klar, ob sie als Moderator oder als Privatperson posten.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens: männerfeindlicher Wind?!
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Quatsch. Weißt du was übrigens noch Quatsch ist? So über die Grünen zu reden und das ist genau dein Problem, du scheinst bestimmte Dinge, die durchaus diskussionswürdig sind, dann auf das gesamte Team bzw. das Medium PCGames umzumünzen bzw. eben über alle Parteimitglieder der Grünen.


Siehe Gendersprache bei Computec, diese Kolumne, so gut wie alle Artikel und Kommentare zu Last for us 2, und so weiter. Es läppert sich und mit diesem Beitrag hat die Redaktion für mich das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht.  


Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist, ehrlich gesagt, nicht die hellste Variante um durchs Leben zu schreiten.


Umso heller ist es, jeder durchs Dorf getriebenen Sau wie radikalem Feminismus und Diversität nachzujagen und dabei die eigenen Kunden zu verprellen... Verstehe.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist dein gutes Recht, aber du hast mir bislang meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wie genau das Magazin durch eine bzw. diese Kolumne schlechter geworden ist?! Würden sich jetzt solche Artikel in gehäufter Anzahl im Magazin finden, dann könnte ich dein Verhalten nachvollziehen ... so ist es für mich einfach "nur" überreagiert.


Es geht nicht um das Magazin, sondern die Einstellung der Redaktion und des Unternehmens, bei dem sie beschäftigt ist. Ich unterstütze keine woken Unternehmen, Punkt. Mir ist dabei völlig egal, wie gut ihre Produkte sind.


HanFred schrieb:


> Typisch. Man schiebt ein Strohmannargument vor, um sich in der Opferrolle suhlen zu können. Das ist meistens sehr durchschaubar.
> Wer meint, Gendersprache sei männerfeindlich, der hat sie einfach nicht begriffen. Wer eine "andere Meinung" zu Diversität hat, ignoriert die Realität und ist reaktionär.


LOL, Opferrolle? So wie viele Feministinnen und LGBTQ+-Aktivisten? Wohl kaum, weil ich weiterhin die Kontrolle ausübe. In diesem Fall, wem ich mein Geld gebe und wem nicht. 

Gendersprache ist objektiv männerfeindlich, weil sie regelmäßig gar keine korrekte männliche Form beinhaltet, z. B. bei "Polizist*innen" (kein korrekter Plural) oder noch besser "Kolleg*innen", wo nicht mal der Singular stimmt (ein Kolleg ist etwas ganz anderes), und es gesprochen dann doch wie "Polizistinnen" und "Kolleginnen" klingt, also ganz ohne Männer. Außerdem werden gerne die positiven Begriffe gegendert, während die negativen im generischen Maskulinum bleiben (siehe auch dieser Artikel, Beispiel habe ich genannt). 

Weiterhin gibt es für Frauen eigene Worte (alles mit -in oder -innen), während Männer nichts dergleichen haben. Wie das gerecht sein soll, konnte mir bislang noch niemand erklären.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Juli 2021)

Naja, du manövrierst dich schon leicht in eine Opferrolle hinein, wenn ich mir deine letzten beiden Ansätze so anschaue. Aber dementsprechend viel Verständnis müsstest du ja dann eigentlich dafür haben, dass Frauen mittlerweile ebenfalls keine Lust mehr haben, unter das generische Maskulinum zu fallen. Hast du denn die Idee einer gerechten Variante, die kein Geschlecht benachteiligt?

Ich nehme mich davon noch nicht einmal aus, da ich teilweise auch meine Schwierigkeiten damit habe, wie gerechte Sprache zukünftig aussehen soll, wenn es nach manchen Wissenschaften geht. Während meiner Weiterbildung habe aus Gründen der Vereinfachung zum generischen Maskulinum gegriffen, aber wenn man dann mal drüber nachdenkt, mit welcher Selbstverständlich bei Verallgemeinerungen die männliche Variante gewählt wird und wie komisch es wirkt, wenn das einfach mal gedreht wird und man statt „die Mediziner“ „die Medizinerinnen“ benutzt, macht das schon nachdenklich, wie tief verwurzelt das in der Sprache ist.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Da müsste man noch mal den konkreten Kontext sehen... ich habe mich auch schon über einige seiner Aussprüche geärgert, weil er dabei von falschen Annahmen ausgegangen ist (z. B. der Nicht-Zusammenhang von Computerspielen zu Amokläufen).


Also das Bühnenprogramm von 2006/2007 bekomme ich jetzt nicht mehr zusammen, tut mir leid.  



> Allein, dass die Moderatoren hier ihre feministisch/divers konnotierte Meinung posten und dabei regelmäßig konservativere Foristen angreifen und lächerlich machen wollen, spricht nicht für eine ausgewogene und objektive Moderation. Sie machen regelmäßig nicht klar, ob sie als Moderator oder als Privatperson posten.


Erstens, ich bin auch ein Moderator und wüßte nicht, dass ich hier regelmäßig konservativere Forenuser angreifen würde ... sicherlich habe ich eine andere Meinung und probiere zu diskutieren, aber nicht zu bekehren. Zweitens macht es hier genau das den Reiz von einem Moderator sein aus: das man Privatperson mit erweiterten Rechten ist und das auch so gewünscht ist & ganz ehrlich: seit Jahrzehnten (!) fährt man damit hier ganz gut, also kann es so schlecht nicht sein. Die perfekte Lösung bzw. Variante gibt es für niemanden, ist einfach so.



> Siehe Gendersprache bei Computec, diese Kolumne, so gut wie alle Artikel und Kommentare zu Last for us 2, und so weiter. Es läppert sich und mit diesem Beitrag hat die Redaktion für mich das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht.


Hmhmhm ... die Diskussion muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein.



> Umso heller ist es, jeder durchs Dorf getriebenen Sau wie radikalem Feminismus und Diversität nachzujagen und dabei die eigenen Kunden zu verprellen... Verstehe.


Jein ... bestimmte Themen sind wichtig und richtig und, aus Sicht eines Unternehmers, manchmal auch notwendig in Hinblick auf Klicks und Page-Aufrufe, ist einfach so.



> Es geht nicht um das Magazin, sondern die Einstellung der Redaktion und des Unternehmens, bei dem sie beschäftigt ist. Ich unterstütze keine woken Unternehmen, Punkt. Mir ist dabei völlig egal, wie gut ihre Produkte sind.


Ah ... okay. Das ist eine gute weil konsequente Einstellung!


----------



## fud1974 (21. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Umso heller ist es, jeder durchs Dorf getriebenen Sau wie radikalem Feminismus und Diversität nachzujagen und dabei die eigenen Kunden zu verprellen... Verstehe.



"Radikaler" Feminismus gleich?

Wenn das hier schon "radikal" ist bin ich beruhigt...

Also, ich hab ja mit der "Gendersprache" auch so meine Probleme, zu tief verwurzelt sind alte Gewohnheiten, da zuck ich bei den neuen Formen auch zusammen.. aber ist ein anderes Thema. Und als alternativ oder gar revolutionär gesinnt würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen ...

Aber diese eher grundlegenden Sachen hier als "radikal" zu bezeichnen finde selbst ich dann ... radikal.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2021)

Ich habe nichts dagegen maskulinen Begriffen ein feminines Gegenstück zu geben oder am besten halt ein (neues) Geschlechtsneutrales Wort zu finden wie Feuerwehrleute oder Reinigungskraft. 
Was ich nicht abkann sind irgendwelche Gendersternchen oder Großbuchstaben mitten im Wort. Das verstößt gegen den Duden und es ist nicht aussprechbar sondern nur schreibbar. 

Allerdings muss das auch natürlich wachsen. Solche Auswüchse wie hier werden sich wahrscheinlich wohl eher nicht durchsetzen obwohl die Idee grundsätzlich nicht so verkehrt ist, es klingt aber irgendwie zu holländisch und nicht mehr deutsch: https://delesystem.wordpress.com/


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2021)

ich find das ja schon putzig, wie bestimmte Leute sich versuchen als Konservativ zu branden und sonst immer auf Eigene Meinung pochen, aber anderen die Freie Meinungsäußerung nicht zugestehen wollen, Redakteuren und Moderatoren


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich find das ja schon putzig, wie bestimmte Leute sich versuchen als Konservativ zu branden und sonst immer auf Eigene Meinung pochen, aber anderen die Freie Meinungsäußerung nicht zugestehen wollen, Redakteuren und Moderatoren


So wie du? Du, der jeden als Nazi bezeichnet der nicht auf deiner Parteilinie ist?

Es ist ein Unterschied auf seine eigene Meinung zu bestehen und diese toleriert zu sehen als anderen ihre Meinung verbieten zu wollen. Du kannst gerne deine Meinung haben, aber versuche nicht mir meine zu verbieten. So einfach ist das.

Und hier hat niemand irgendwem was verbieten wollen. Hier hat nur ein Nutzer die Konsequenzen gezogen und gesagt, er will die Auswüchse der Redaktion nicht weiter finanziell unterstützen, was völlig legitim ist. 
Auch wenn ich zugegeben den Grund ein wenig abenteuerlich finde. Es gibt sicher 1000 bessere Gründe sein Abo von der Zeitschrift nicht weiterzuführen.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> es ist nicht aussprechbar sondern nur schreibbar.


Ist bei Wörtern mit Bindestrich doch auch nicht so, dass man es nicht mit ausspricht (außer kurze Pause, also quasi genauso wie bei den Sternen, denn auch dort macht man die kurze Pause, zumindestens ist es so gedacht)


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist bei Wörtern mit Bindestrich doch auch nicht so, dass man es nicht mit ausspricht (außer kurze Pause, also quasi genauso wie bei den Sternen, denn auch dort macht man die kurze Pause, zumindestens ist es so gedacht)


Nein, das ist anders, bei Wörtern mit Bindestrich hast du zwei komplette Wörter, bei den Gendersternchen würde beim Aussprechen nämlich die männliche Variante wegfallen, man macht das ja, weil man abkürzen und nicht "liebe Genossinnen und Genossen" schreiben will.


----------



## arrgh (21. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Gendersprache ist objektiv männerfeindlich, weil sie regelmäßig gar keine korrekte männliche Form beinhaltet, z. B. bei "Polizist*innen" (kein korrekter Plural) oder noch besser "Kolleg*innen", wo nicht mal der Singular stimmt (ein Kolleg ist etwas ganz anderes), und es gesprochen dann doch wie "Polizistinnen" und "Kolleginnen" klingt, also ganz ohne Männer. Außerdem werden gerne die positiven Begriffe gegendert, während die negativen im generischen Maskulinum bleiben (siehe auch dieser Artikel, Beispiel habe ich genannt).


Darüber hinaus gibts es ja auch ein generisches Femininum. Personenbezeichnungen im Femininum also, die geschlechtsneutral sind. Etwa: "die Geisel", " oder "die Wache"...

Bisweilen ist mir aufgefallen, dass solche Begriffe selbst heute noch nicht konsequent gegendert werden... Hallo? Bitte aufwachen! Wir sind im 21 Jahrhundert angekommen, ihr Ewiggestrigen!


----------



## Kashban (27. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Naja, du manövrierst dich schon leicht in eine Opferrolle hinein, wenn ich mir deine letzten beiden Ansätze so anschaue. Aber dementsprechend viel Verständnis müsstest du ja dann eigentlich dafür haben, dass Frauen mittlerweile ebenfalls keine Lust mehr haben, unter das generische Maskulinum zu fallen. Hast du denn die Idee einer gerechten Variante, die kein Geschlecht benachteiligt?


Es haben nicht "Frauen" keine Lust mehr, unter das generische Maskulinum zu fallen (wie Männer und Diverse übrigens auch darunter fallen), sondern nur ein kleiner aber lauter Teil unserer weiblichen Bevölkerung. Die meisten Frauen haben auch aktuellen Umfragen zufolge überhaupt kein Problem mit dem generischen Maskulinum und sind zunehmend genervt von Gendersprache. 

Niemand wird durch das generische Maskulinum oder Femininum benachteiligt. Sie werden dort verwendet, wo das Geschlecht der Beteiligten keine oder nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Es ist für den Informationsgehalt schlichtweg nicht notwendig, das Geschlecht oder die sexuelle Orientierung zu betonen und es verkompliziert und behindert unsere Sprache ungemein, es trotzdem immer und überall zu tun. 

Ich kann jederzeit wie im Englischen ein "männlich" oder "weiblich" voranstellen, sollte es doch mal relevant sein. 

Eine Aussage wie "Sie ist Lehrer für Deutsch" bedeutet nicht, dass "sie" ein Mann ist, sondern dass sie von Beruf Lehrer ist bzw. den Lehrerberuf ausübt. Durch das "sie" ist hier schon ausreichend dargelegt, dass es sich um einen weiblichen Lehrer handelt, falls das interessiert. Mehrere Lehrer können alles sein, männliche, weiblich, divers. Wer es genauer wissen will: Zwei männliche, drei weibliche und ein diverser Lehrer. 

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund, von dieser sehr effektiven und allgemein verständlichen Regelung abzuweichen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2021)

Naja, wenn du jetzt bei deinem Beispiel einfach mal das generische Femininum anwenden würdest, also „Er ist Lehrerin für Deutsch“, wäre das also ok? Durch das „er“ ist ja auch schon ausreichend dargelegt, dass es sich um einen Mann handelt.
Oder wirkt das nicht ein wenig merkwürdig?

Aber hey, ich freue mich, dass du so eine begeisterte Diskussionsteilnehmerin bist.


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du jetzt bei deinem Beispiel einfach mal das generische Femininum anwenden würdest, also „Er ist Lehrerin für Deutsch“, wäre das also ok?



Wenn es seit 100en Jahren so gehandhabt wird, dann ja verdammt noch mal! 

Durch diese doofe Gendersprache wird das Lesen (gerade für Blinde') schwerer, es wird KEINE Vergewaltigung dadurch verhindert und die die es nicht kümmert nutzen es sowieso nicht. 

Wieso ist das ein Deutsches Problem? Gibt es nur Frauen in Deutschland? Haben andere Sprachen nicht ähnliche Handhabe? Wieso ist dort keine Aufschrei? Ach ja, wir sind ja die gebildeten und können uns da was drauf einbilden 

Zum Glück muss ich dieses gegendere nicht noch mitmachen. Spanisch ist da noch oldschool und daß nutze ich zu 99% (Deutsch eigentlich nur im Internet) 

edit: In der Deutschen Sprache die ich kenne heißt es:

Er ist Lehrer...
Sie ist Lehrerin...
Dieses gegendere ist doch nur fürs Plural...
Komisches Beispiel Deinerseits, wg Vorpost auf die falsche Fährte gelockt?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Er ist Lehrer...
> Sie ist Lehrerin...
> Dieses gegendere ist doch nur fürs Plural...
> Komisches Beispiel Deinerseits, wg Vorpost auf die falsche Fährte gelockt?


Na du schaffst es immerhin, im Singular die grammatikalisch korrekte Form zu nennen.
Inwiefern ich  auf die falsche Fährte gelockt wurde, kannst du mir aber gerne erklären.

Sofern es Gruppen betrifft nutze ich auch das generische Maskulinum (das schrieb ich auch). Aber in seinem Beispiel ist doch nur eine einzige Person angesprochen und warum sollte man dort bewusst die falsche Form nutzen?

Im Grunde genommen schreibst du da nichts anders ich?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sofern es Gruppen betrifft nutze ich auch das generische Maskulinum (das schrieb ich auch). Aber in seinem Beispiel ist doch nur eine einzige Person angesprochen und warum sollte man dort bewusst die falsche Form nutzen?



ich bin auch grad verwirrt. "sie ist lehrer"; hä? wer würde das so sagen oder hätte es jemals so gesagt? oder gilt man inzwischen auch schon als ultra-woke-feminist, wenn man in dem fall die (imo sogar einzig korrekte) weibliche form verwendet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin auch grad verwirrt. "sie ist lehrer"; hä? wer würde das so sagen oder hätte es jemals so gesagt? oder gilt man inzwischen auch schon als ultra-woke-feminist, wenn man in dem fall die (imo sogar einzig korrekte) weibliche form verwendet.


Danke! Ich dachte schon, ich hätte wirklich was übersehen.


----------



## arrgh (27. Juli 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Es haben nicht "Frauen" keine Lust mehr, unter das generische Maskulinum zu fallen (wie Männer und Diverse übrigens auch darunter fallen), sondern nur ein kleiner aber lauter Teil unserer weiblichen Bevölkerung. Die meisten Frauen haben auch aktuellen Umfragen zufolge überhaupt kein Problem mit dem generischen Maskulinum und sind zunehmend genervt von Gendersprache.


Chapeau, mein Guter!

Wenn wir die Sinnhaftigkeit des Genderns mal außen vorlassen und uns lediglich ansehen, wie die Bevölkerung auf dieses wahnwitzige politische Projekt reagiert, dann ergibt sich ein ganz klares Bild. Und es ist nun mal so, dass wir in einer Demokratie leben und wie wir alle wissen, ist Demokratie nichts anderes als die Diktatur der Mehrheit. Nichtsdestotrotz setzt sich dieser Wahnsinn zunehmend durch.

Wieso?

Die Sprache ist ein demokratisches Gut, sie gehört dem Volk und nicht irgendwelchen Politikern, Ideologen oder Akademikern, die die Welt von ihren Büros aus verändern wollen!


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Inwiefern ich  auf die falsche Fährte gelockt wurde, kannst du mir aber gerne erklären.


Weil der Vorposter anscheindend mit diesem "Er ist Lehrerin" oder so Quark angefangen ha? Und ja, es ist Quark, Humbug, hat gar nichts mit der eigentlichen Diskussion zu tun.



> Sofern es Gruppen betrifft nutze ich auch das generische Maskulinum (das schrieb ich auch). Aber in seinem Beispiel ist doch nur eine einzige Person angesprochen und warum sollte man dort bewusst die falsche Form nutzen?


Erster Satz: Ich auch 
Zweiter Satz: Siehe den Satz mit "Quark".



> Im Grunde genommen schreibst du da nichts anders ich?


Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, aber gut daß es so ist   Ich hab den Post von dem auf den Du zitiert hast nur überflogen.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Danke! Ich dachte schon, ich hätte wirklich was übersehen.


Ne das war wohl ich *schäm*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Weil der Vorposter anscheindend mit diesem "Er ist Lehrerin" oder so Quark angefangen ha? Und ja, es ist Quark, Humbug, hat gar nichts mit der eigentlichen Diskussion zu tun.


Naja, das war ja meine etwas süffisante Erwiderung auf seinen Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache und ja, eigentlich hätte ich gar nicht weiter darauf eingehen sollen. Mache ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, da ich Macarons esse.  



Vordack schrieb:


> Ne das war wohl ich *schäm*


Da du dauerbekifft in der Sonne liegst, ist das wohl in Ordnung.


----------



## DeFiKryptologe (27. Juli 2021)

HanFred schrieb:


> Typisch. Man schiebt ein Strohmannargument vor, um sich in der Opferrolle suhlen zu können. Das ist meistens sehr durchschaubar.
> Wer meint, Gendersprache sei männerfeindlich, der hat sie einfach nicht begriffen. Wer eine "andere Meinung" zu Diversität hat, ignoriert die Realität und ist reaktionär.


Naja dein Avatar passt ja so richtig 100%ig ins Klischee..
wenn man sich die ganzen Woke-Memes so anguckt..

Ich halte den Wokewahnsinn mindestens für eine induzierte Psychose, wenn nicht sogar für eine Art geistigen Krebs, so absurd und widersinnig ist das Ganze.
Identitätspolitik , Cancel Culture , die "Neusprache" und die ganzen Auswüchse , das geht eher in die Richtung Fundamentalismus und Orwell..


----------



## arrgh (27. Juli 2021)

DeFiKryptologe schrieb:


> Identitätspolitik , Cancel Culture , die "Neusprache" und die ganzen Auswüchse , das geht eher in die Richtung Fundamentalismus und Orwell..


Und das wirklich Bemerkenswerte daran ist, dass man offenbar der vollsten Überzeugung ist, ganz genau zu verstehen, wann sich jemand durch althergebrachte Ausdrucksweisen, Begrifflicheiten etc. diskriminiert fühlt und wann nicht. Hierfür braucht es natürlich keinen Dialog mit den entsprechenden sozialen Gruppen, immerhin hat man die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass man sich mit diesen Bestrebungen einfach nur lächerlich macht, zeigt dieser äußerst sympathische Kerl in seinem Statement zur Abschaffung des Begriffs "Schwarzfahrer" auf:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQLhG5xUrpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es ist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2021)

Ich hab gar kein so grosses Problem mit "Innen" beim Plural, gerade wenn man Leute anspricht (zum Beispiel in einem Podcast oder so "Liebe Zuhoerer - Innen" mit ganz kurzer Pause). Das stoert mMn eigentlich nicht und ist doch  ganz nett und inklusiv. Braucht man jetzt nicht unbedingt aber ich wundere mich, dass es Leute so stoert, dass sie hier seitenweise darueber diskutieren. 

Und von wegen, "es waere sprachlich nicht korrekt" oder "das machen wir seit so und so viel hundert Jahren anders", na und? Sprach entwickelt sich eben. Vor 20 Jahren haben wir "dass" noch mit scharfem s geschrieben (bzw ihr, mit waere es so oder so zu stressig ). Vor etwas laengerer Zeit gab es das respektvolle "Sie" noch nicht und man hat die plural Form "Ihr" verwendet. Sprache aendert sich halt und es ist alles ne Frage der Gewoehnung mMn. Sollte sich so etwas wie das -Innen wirklich mal durchsetzen haette man sich glaube ich in  kuerzester Zeit dran gewoehnt. 

Hab so das Gefuehl, dass es bei der Argumentation, die hier um Sprache aufgemacht wird unterbewusst vielleicht doch eher um einen darunterliegenden Beissreflex geht, nach dem man sein Territorium verteidigen muss. 

Und warum ist das in anderen Sprachen nicht so ein Problem? Naja, im englischen zum Beispiel gibt es bei den meisten Woertern ein einheitliches Maskulinum nicht. Um beim Lehrer zu bleiben, es ist halt "he is a teacher", "she is a teacher" und "they are teachers". Die haben das halt gar nicht.


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und warum ist das in anderen Sprachen nicht so ein Problem? Naja, im englischen zum Beispiel gibt es bei den meisten Woertern ein einheitliches Maskulinum nicht. Um beim Lehrer zu bleiben, es ist halt "he is a teacher", "she is a teacher" und "they are teachers". Die haben das halt gar nicht.



LOL
War klar daß das Englisch Argument kommt 

Ich kenne 5 Sprachen und Du pickst Dir natürlich die einzige raus die es sinnvoll regeln. Solltest Politiker werden


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> LOL
> War klar daß das Englisch Argument kommt
> 
> Ich kenne 5 Sprachen und Du pickst Dir natürlich die einzige raus die es sinnvoll regeln. Solltest Politiker werden


Naja, ist halt nu mal die am meisten verbreitete. Warum die Spanier und die Franzosen es nu wieder alles anders machen, who knows?
Die Franzosen zum Beispiel sind ja sehr auf ihre ach so wertvolle "Sprcherhaltung" bedacht. Ich glaube die haben da sogar eine Art Ministerium dafuer.
Ich kann's dir auch nicht fuer jede Sprache sagen aber was tut das auch zur Sache?


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt nu mal die am meisten verbreitete. Warum die Spanier und die Franzosen es nu wieder alles anders machen, who knows?
> Die Franzosen zum Beispiel sind ja sehr auf ihre ach so wertvolle "Sprcherhaltung" bedacht. Ich glaube die haben da sogar eine Art Ministerium dafuer.
> Ich kann's dir auch nicht fuer jede Sprache sagen aber was tut das auch zur Sache?


Am meissten wird auf der Erde Mandarin gesprochen. Danach kommt Spanisch, erst danach kommt Englisch, für Dich zur Info.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Am meissten wird auf der Erde Mandarin gesprochen. Danach kommt Spanisch, erst danach kommt Englisch, für Dich zur Info.


Auf MuttersprachlerInnen () gerechnet mag das so sein. Was eigentliche Kommunikation angeht (gerade im Internet) wage ich das zu bezweifeln.




__





						List of languages by total number of speakers - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Ist auch ein schoenes Thema zum debattieren, aber jetzt wird's wirklich etwas off topic.


----------



## arrgh (27. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und von wegen, "es waere sprachlich nicht korrekt" oder "das machen wir seit so und so viel hundert Jahren anders", na und? Sprach entwickelt sich eben. Vor 20 Jahren haben wir "dass" noch mit scharfem s geschrieben (bzw ihr, mit waere es so oder so zu stressig ). Vor etwas laengerer Zeit gab es das respektvolle "Sie" noch nicht und man hat die plural Form "Ihr" verwendet. Sprache aendert sich halt und es ist alles ne Frage der Gewoehnung mMn. Sollte sich so etwas wie das -Innen wirklich mal durchsetzen haette man sich glaube ich in  kuerzester Zeit dran gewoehnt.


Das stimmt natürlich. Eine Sache ist es, wenn sich Sprache organisch weiterentwickelt (siehe z. B. Jugendsprache). Was anderes ist es jedoch, wenn Sprache aufgrund politischer Überzeugung aktiv von oben herab verändert wird.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Eine Sache ist es, wenn sich Sprache organisch weiterentwickelt (siehe z. B. Jugendsprache). Was anderes ist es jedoch, wenn Sprache aufgrund politischer Überzeugung aktiv von oben herab verändert wird.


Ist das wirklich so ein grosser Unterschied? Mein Beispiel mit dem "dass" wurde doch auch politisch per Rechtschreibreform "verordnet". Ausserdem glaube ich nicht, dass es irgendwann eine politische Entscheidung gibt, in der es heisst, jeder muss nu das -Innen ueberall anhaengen, sonst gibt's ne Strafe. Mag sein, dass es in die "Amtssprache" eingefuehrt wird, aber das die politisch bestimmt ist, ist ja nun nichts neues.

Fuer den normalen Buerger, der normal spricht/zuhoert braucht es dann doch eher eine kleine Verschiebung in der Gesellschaft. Entweder viele Leute machen es irgendwann einfach und es buergert sich ein oder eben nicht. Und wenn es genug irgendwann benutzen kommt es dir irgendwann eh normal vor.


----------



## arrgh (27. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so ein grosser Unterschied?


Für mich besteht einer im qualitativen Sinne. So wie ich das sehe, steht eine Rechtschreibreform vor dem Hintergrund des Ansinnens, Sprachgebrauch vereinfachen oder Spracherwerb erleichtern zu wollen.

Sprache aber deswegen verändern zu wollen, weil man etwa das generische Maskulinum für eine Form der Diskriminierung hält (weil man den Unterschied zwischen Sexus und Genus offenbar nicht versteht), stellt in meinen Augen eine ganz andere Größenordnung dar. Hier geht es dementsprechend nicht mehr darum, Sprachgebrauch zu vereinfachen o.Ä, sondern darum, Sprache als Verlängerung einer politischen Überzeugung zu instrumentalisieren.

Und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein großes Problem. Sprache soll der Verständigung dienen und nicht dem Transportieren von ideologischen Gesinnungen. Außerdem ist diese sprachliche Sexualisierung eine unmenschliche Folter für jeden Fremdsprachler, der die deutsche Sprache erlenen will.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist diese sprachliche Sexualisierung eine unmenschliche Folter für jeden Fremdsprachler, der die deutsche Sprache erlenen will.


Das soll doch eh keiner mehr !
Deutsch ist out, English is In ! 

Alternativ könte man auch einfach die deutsche Sprache verbieten, aber Verbote gehen ja mal gar nicht in der Einbahnstrasse.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Für mich besteht einer im qualitativen Sinne. So wie ich das sehe, steht eine Rechtschreibreform vor dem Hintergrund des Ansinnens, Sprachgebrauch vereinfachen oder Spracherwerb erleichtern zu wollen.
> 
> Sprache aber deswegen verändern zu wollen, weil man etwa das generische Maskulinum für eine Form der Diskriminierung hält (weil man den Unterschied zwischen Sexus und Genus offenbar nicht versteht), stellt in meinen Augen eine ganz andere Größenordnung dar. Hier geht es dementsprechend nicht mehr darum, Sprachgebrauch zu vereinfachen o.Ä, sondern darum, Sprache als Verlängerung einer politischen Überzeugung zu instrumentalisieren.
> 
> Und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein großes Problem. Sprache soll der Verständigung dienen und nicht dem Transportieren von ideologischen Gesinnungen. Außerdem ist diese sprachliche Sexualisierung eine unmenschliche Folter für jeden Fremdsprachler, der die deutsche Sprache erlenen will.


Hmmm, ist Sprache nicht sowieso immer zu gewissem Masse eine "Verlängerung einer Überzeugung", ob nun politisch oder anderweitig?

Ich meine, warum ist es denn das "generische Maskulinum"? koennte es vielleicht was damit zu tun haben, dass zu Zeiten dieser Entwicklung eine sehr patriarchische Gesellschaftsform vorherrschte? Ist das dann nicht auch eine politisch-gesellschaftliche Ueberzeugnug, die wir aus dieser Zeit bisher in unserer Sprache mitgenommen haben?

Wie gesagt, mir ist es recht egal, inwieweit man das -Innen in Zukunft nutzt oder nicht nutzt. Stoeren tut es micht nicht und ich finde auch es behindert den Sprachgebrauch nicht wirklich. Wenn es sich durchsetzt ist es fuer mich ok, wenn nicht, dann auch. Ich sehe in den Leuten, die es haben wollen aber absolut keine super feministische (hier wurde ja sogar schon das Wort "radikal" genannt ) politische Ueberzeugung sondern einfach eine Tendenz dazu, dass man den Sprachgebrauch vielleicht unserer heutigen Kultur der Gleichstellung ein bisschen anpassen will. Das finde ich im Prinzip erstmal ok, ich brauch's jetzt selber nicht unbedingt aber ich sehe auch weder eine drastische Verkomplizierung der Kommunikation, noch diese Art politischen Fanatismus, der da immer mal wieder gerne rein interpretiert wird.

Dass das ganze solche Wellen schlaegt amuesiert mich deshalb immer etwas.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das soll doch eh keiner mehr !
> Deutsch ist out, English is In !
> 
> Alternativ könte man auch einfach die deutsche Sprache verbieten, aber Verbote gehen ja mal gar nicht in der Einbahnstrasse.


Wir haben hier doch sowieso einen Haufen Leute inkl. Redakteuren, die deutschsprachiges Fernsehen am liebsten abschaffen würden und alles nur auf englisch sehen wollen. Und wer nicht perfekt englisch spricht soll es gefälligst lernen.


MrFob schrieb:


> Ich meine, warum ist es denn das "generische Maskulinum"? koennte es vielleicht was damit zu tun haben, dass zu Zeiten dieser Entwicklung eine sehr patriarchische Gesellschaftsform vorherrschte? Ist das dann nicht auch eine politisch-gesellschaftliche Ueberzeugnug, die wir aus dieser Zeit bisher in unserer Sprache mitgenommen haben?


Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, schau mal wie vor 100 Jahren geschrieben wurde, das ist eine völlig andere Ausdrucksweise.
Bei der Kommunikation geht es vor allem auch um Kürze und Einfachheit / Verständlichkeit. Was wohl der Hauptgrund für die Verwendung des Maskulinums sein dürfte.


----------



## Loosa (27. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Für mich besteht einer im qualitativen Sinne. So wie ich das sehe, steht eine Rechtschreibreform vor dem Hintergrund des Ansinnens, Sprachgebrauch vereinfachen oder Spracherwerb erleichtern zu wollen.


Wenn es dir um Vereinfachung der Sprache geht, da gibt es jede Menge Ansätze. Seit Jahren.
Zum Beispiel: Leichter gendern mit Phettberg - SPON

"Hängen Sie bei Personenbezeichnungen ein »y« an den Wortstamm, und setzen Sie ein neutrales »das« davor, schon fühlen sich alle (m/w/d) mitgemeint. Gendern, bis das Arzty kommt!"

Eigentlich genial. Es vermeidet den Genderstern, ist geschlechtsneutral und vereinfacht die Sprache ganz gewaltig.
Schon werden aus dem männlichen Wissenschaftler das Wissenschaftly, und aus Ungetümen wie "Bürger*innenmeister*innengehilf*innen" werden ganz einfach "Bürgymeistygehilfys".



LesterPG schrieb:


> Das soll doch eh keiner mehr !
> Deutsch ist out, English is In !


Englisch ist nun mal das moderne Latein der Wissenschaften und Universitäten. Und ist die Sprache in der Internet und Computer denken. Bei uns in der Firma ist Englisch Arbeitssprache.
(Trotzdem machen alle Fremdsprachler in meinem Team Deutschkurse; als Privatvergnügen)


----------



## arrgh (27. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hmmm, ist Sprache nicht sowieso immer zu gewissem Masse eine "Verlängerung einer Überzeugung", ob nun politisch oder anderweitig?
> 
> Ich meine, warum ist es denn das "generische Maskulinum"? koennte es vielleicht was damit zu tun haben, dass zu Zeiten dieser Entwicklung eine sehr patriarchische Gesellschaftsform vorherrschte? Ist das dann nicht auch eine politisch-gesellschaftliche Ueberzeugnug, die wir aus dieser Zeit bisher in unserer Sprache mitgenommen haben?


Hui... Sehr spannende Frage! Ich weiß nicht, was ein Linguist darauf antworten würde, aber ich würde sagen, dass Sprache grundlegend dem Transport von Bewusstseinsinhalten dient. Und die Überzeugung, dass X der Fall ist, kann durchaus ein solcher Bewusstseinsinhalt sein. Dass aber Sprache nur der Objektivierung eben solcher Überzeugungen dient, scheint mir definitiv zu kurz gegriffen. Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, auf was du hinaus wolltest und ob ich überhaupt sinnvoll auf deine Frage eingehe 

Zu den Ursprüngen des generischen Maskulinums bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt. Allerdings erscheint mir Spiritogres Vermutung plausibel. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei der Kommunikation geht es vor allem auch um Kürze und Einfachheit / Verständlichkeit. Was wohl der Hauptgrund für die Verwendung des Maskulinums sein dürfte.



Jedenfalls verstehe ich deine Haltung, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Vielleicht würde dich das Thema aber doch mehr berühren, wenn du, so wie ich es leider war, einer höchst aggressiven von Radikalfemministen geführten Podiumsdiskussion zu eben diesem Thema ausgesetzt worden wärst


----------



## arrgh (27. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn es dir um Vereinfachung der Sprache geht, da gibt es jede Menge Ansätze. Seit Jahren.
> Zum Beispiel: Leichter gendern mit Phettberg - SPON


Mir geht es nicht um die Vereinfachung der Sprache.

Und hier noch was von meinem neuen Helden. Ich liebe diesen Mann.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edfpjO3wMFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Hui... Sehr spannende Frage! Ich weiß nicht, was ein Linguist darauf antworten würde, aber ich würde sagen, dass Sprache grundlegend dem Transport von Bewusstseinsinhalten dient. Und die Überzeugung, dass X der Fall ist, kann durchaus ein solcher Bewusstseinsinhalt sein. Dass aber Sprache nur der Objektivierung eben solcher Überzeugungen dient, scheint mir definitiv zu kurz gegriffen. Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, auf was du hinaus wolltest und ob ich überhaupt sinnvoll auf deine Frage eingehe


Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben "zu gewissem Masse". Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich Sprachentwicklung nur ueber die Ansichten der sprechenden definiert aber ich denke schon, dass die Ueberzeugungen und Ansichten derer, die eine Sprache formen und weiterentwickeln (also uns allen) vor allem unterbewusst in die Sprache selbst einfliessen. Beweisen kann ich das natuerlich nicht, und ich bin nun auch kein Linguist. Ist also nur eine Vermutung.
Aber ich denke auch, dass es gar nicht so verkehrt ist, wenn man sich solche Sachen wie eine sprachlich "festgezurrte" Geschlechts-Assoziation, die man unterbewusst sonst einfach immer mitnimmt hier und da mal in's Bewusstsein ruft. 



> Zu den Ursprüngen des generischen Maskulinums bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt. Allerdings erscheint mir Spiritogres Vermutung plausibel.


Jo, ich weiss es natuerlich auch nicht. Spielt ja am Ende auch nicht wirklich eine Rolle fuer den Punkt. Eher nochmal so eine Idee, wie sich gesellschaftlich Normen aber auch mal gerne unterbewusst in Sprache niederschlagen koennten.



> Jedenfalls verstehe ich deine Haltung, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Vielleicht würde dich das Thema aber doch mehr berühren, wenn du, so wie ich es leider war, einer höchst aggressiven von Radikalfemministen geführten Podiumsdiskussion zu eben diesem Thema ausgesetzt worden wärst


Achja, ich habe schon ein paar von denen auch persoenlich kennen gelernt. Ich nehme das aber immer nicht so ernst. Die Zeterer und unangenehmen Personen gibt es da immer auf beiden Seiten. Hat aber mit der Sache an sich mMn gar nicht so viel zu tun.


----------



## arrgh (28. Juli 2021)

Deinem Gedanken kann ich durchaus was abgewinnen. Aber sicher: wie Sprache sich wandelt, lässt sich niemals zur Gänze nachvollziehen.

Auch wenn ich weiß, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen... eine letzte Frage bezüglich deiner Aussage:


MrFob schrieb:


> Aber ich denke auch, dass es gar nicht so verkehrt ist, wenn man sich solche Sachen wie eine sprachlich "festgezurrte" Geschlechts-Assoziation, die man unterbewusst sonst einfach immer mitnimmt hier und da mal in's Bewusstsein ruft.


"Der Mieter kann den Mietvertrag von unbestimmter Dauer jederzeit unter Einhaltung der Kündigungsfrist von 3 Monaten kündigen. ... Der Mieter ist berechtigt, den Vertrag vorzeitig zu kündigen, wenn er einen Nachmieter nachweist."

Denkst du ernsthaft beim Durchlesen dieser Sätze an (vorzugsweise alte und weiße ) Männer?


----------



## MrFob (28. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Deinem Gedanken kann ich durchaus was abgewinnen. Aber sicher: wie Sprache sich wandelt, lässt sich niemals zur Gänze nachvollziehen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich weiß, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen... eine letzte Frage bezüglich deiner Aussage:
> 
> ...


Ja schon. Meine allererste Assoziation vor meinem inneren Auge ist so ein schablonierter Max Mustermann.  Der ist aber tatsaechlich ein weisser (mittelalter) Mann.

Wobei man bei Vertraegen (die ja eh oft schon sehr kompliziert sind/sein muessen) ja meist am Anfang erstmal einen ganzen Absatz hat, wie "Der Mieter" innerhalb des Vertrages definiert ist. Da hat das ganze ja schon fast den Charakter einer mathematischen Definition.

Problematischer sehe ich es tatsaechlich bei Begriffen, wie den von Spiritogre (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) weiter oben schonmal genannten Berufsbezeichnungen, wie dem Feuerwehrmann oder der Putzfrau (die man, wie er ja auch schrieb am besten einfach Reinigungskraft nennt, was ja glaube ich im "Fachjargon" schon ziemlich etabliert ist).

Ne echte Loesung habe ich jetzt auch nicht parat. Ich will jetzt auch nicht fordern, dass man ab sofort nur noch Feuerwehrperson sagen soll oder so (laut Duden gibt's zwar das Wort Feuerwehrfrau, umgangssprachlich gehoert habe ich es aber noch nie). Es ist halt auch mal wieder so ein Beispiel, wo es manchmal vielleicht nicht schlecht ist sich bewusst zu machen, dass da festgesetzte Strukturen auch in der Sprache verankert sind, die glaube ich schon immer so ein bisschen die Klischees verstaerken, sicher nicht drastisch aber halt so ein bisschen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2021)

Das Gendern erschien mir erst komisch, aber ich habe mich sehr schnell gut daran gewöhnt. Stört mich gar nicht. Selbst nutze ich es eher nicht. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich das in Zukunft einschleicht durch Medienkonsum.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Medienschaffende sich beim Sprechen häufig korrigieren. Also das *innen nachreichen und sich evtl. sogar dafür entschuldigen.
Andersrum scheint es sich dafür noch nicht so durchzusetzen. Negative konnotierte Bezeichnungen (z.B. Verbrecher/Attentäter) werden dann häufig unkommentiert in rein maskuliner Form stehen gelassen.
Mal schauen, ob das so bleibt oder einfach mehr Zeit zum Wandel braucht...


----------



## Loosa (28. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir haben hier doch sowieso einen Haufen Leute inkl. Redakteuren, die deutschsprachiges Fernsehen am liebsten abschaffen würden und alles nur auf englisch sehen wollen.


Ohne Polemik könnte man das genauso gut ausdrücken. 

Ich kann nicht für andere sprechen. Aber isch habe gar keine Fernsehen. Sehenswerte deutsche Produktionen haben Seltenheitswert und laufen, ohne Werbung/Alterseinschränkung/..., zeitgleich im Stream.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wer nicht perfekt englisch spricht soll es gefälligst lernen.


Die Frage stellt sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Interessanter finde ich, wie die alternde (also meine), und ach so moderne Generation damit umgehen wird.

Keiner sagt was von perfekt. Ganz praktisches Beispiel, wir hatten mal eine Webdesignerin die kein Wort Englisch konnte. Bei Problemen verlor sie damit auf einen Schlag 95% der möglichen Hilfsquellen. Es schränkt den Horizont ein, nicht zumindest eine der Weltsprachen zu können. Ähnlich wie es das Reisen früher tat.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir haben hier doch sowieso einen Haufen Leute inkl. Redakteuren, *die deutschsprachiges Fernsehen am liebsten abschaffen würden* und alles nur auf englisch sehen wollen. Und wer nicht* perfekt * englisch spricht soll es gefälligst lernen.



Ui, daß interessiert mich. Liefer mal bitte ein paar Beweise für Deine Unterstellungen.

Hab ziemlich viel mitgelesen und daß einzige was immer mal wieder hochkommt ist daß das Original (wenn Amerik. bzw. British) besser ist.

Bin echt gespannt, ehrlich.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Problematischer sehe ich es tatsaechlich bei Begriffen, wie den von Spiritogre (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) weiter oben schonmal genannten Berufsbezeichnungen, wie dem Feuerwehrmann oder der Putzfrau (die man, wie er ja auch schrieb am besten einfach Reinigungskraft nennt, was ja glaube ich im "Fachjargon" schon ziemlich etabliert ist).
> 
> Ne echte Loesung habe ich jetzt auch nicht parat. Ich will jetzt auch nicht fordern, dass man ab sofort nur noch Feuerwehrperson sagen soll oder so


Warum eigentlich nicht?
Aus "der Feuerwehrmann" "das Feuerwehrmensch" zu machen, sollte doch mit das Naheliegendste sein, wenn man den "-mann" da raus haben und alle, wirklich alle, mit meinen will.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir haben hier doch sowieso einen Haufen Leute inkl. Redakteuren, die deutschsprachiges Fernsehen am liebsten abschaffen würden und alles nur auf englisch sehen wollen. Und wer nicht perfekt englisch spricht soll es gefälligst lernen.


Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wer denn tatsächlich mal gefordert haben soll, "deutschsprachiges Fernsehen abzuschaffen" oder daß die Leute "gefälligst Englisch lernen" sollen.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht?
> Aus "der Feuerwehrmann" "das Feuerwehrmensch" zu machen


*Das* Mensch?


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Das* Mensch?


In Zeiten wo es 4 "Geschlechter" gibt ist dass eines der wenigen Dinge die für mich Sinn ergeben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Das* Mensch?


Worrel wollte bewusst den männlichen Artikel meiden.


----------



## Frullo (28. Juli 2021)

Sprache lebt. Sie verändert sich aufgrund unterschiedlichster Faktoren, die zumeist nicht steuerbar sind. Oft ist es "die Jugend", die diese Veränderungen herbeiführt und diese dann ein Leben lang beibehält. So z.B. bei der Übernahme von Anglizismen: von daher verwende ich heute noch den Ausdruck cool, während er meinen Eltern nie über die Lippen gekommen wäre. Genauso verstehe ich den Ausdruck chillen, verwende diesen aber selbst kaum.

Sprache verändert sich - nach meiner Erfahrung am ehesten auf organische Weise. Verordnete Sprache - oft ein Merkmal autoritärer Staaten - hat nicht immer die gewünschte Wirkung. Sie kann zur Spaltung führen (zwischen denen die die Verordnung euphorisch durchsetzen wollen und jenen die vehement ablehnen). Sie kann wie ein Fremdkörper wirken, den der Organismus Sprache abstossen will.

 Ich hätte nichts gegen ein weibliches Generikum - wenn es denn organisch entstanden wäre oder entstehen würde. Künstlich herbeigeführt tuhe ich mich schwer damit. Nicht aus Boshaftigkeit oder weil ich meine altweissmännlichen Privilegien schützen will. Sondern meinetwegen sogar aus geistiger Bequemlichkeit.
Aber vor allem weil es meines Erachtens ganz allgemein, ganz sicher bei mir, nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielen würde.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Das* Mensch?


Weil *der *Mensch ja auch wieder männlich ist und es thematisch darum geht, alle Geschlechter zun integrieren (bzw in diesem Fall linguistisch auszuschließen).


Frullo schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein weibliches Generikum - wenn es denn organisch entstanden wäre


Ich schon. 
Denn WENN man schon eine Änderung veranstaltet, dann sollte man nicht denselben Fehler andersrum wiederholen, sondern wenigstens versuchen, das Thema mit einer wirklich gleichberechtigten Lösung ein für allemal zu beenden.


----------



## arrgh (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil *der *Mensch ja auch wieder männlich ist und es thematisch darum geht, alle Geschlechter zun integrieren (bzw in diesem Fall linguistisch auszuschließen).


Darf der Käse aber weiterhin männlich bleiben? 

Leute... Sexus und Genus...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Darf der Käse aber weiterhin männlich bleiben?


Nur der Stinkende, nicht der besser Riechende.


----------



## Frullo (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil *der *Mensch ja auch wieder männlich ist und es thematisch darum geht, alle Geschlechter zun integrieren (bzw in diesem Fall linguistisch auszuschließen).
> 
> Ich schon.
> Denn WENN man schon eine Änderung veranstaltet, dann sollte man nicht denselben Fehler andersrum wiederholen, sondern wenigstens versuchen, das Thema mit einer wirklich gleichberechtigten Lösung ein für allemal zu beenden.



Wieso Fehler?

Nochmals: Sprache verändert sich im Normalfall auf organische Weise, so wie eben das maskuline Generikum auch entstanden sein wird: organisch, nicht verordnet.

Und diese Idee der gleichberechtigten Sprache ist im Endeffekt nicht mehr als eine Utopie,  weil nicht zu Ende gedacht - denn konsequent wäre sie erst dann, wenn keine geschlechtsspezifischen Worte ohne entgegengeschlechtlichem Pendant und sachlichem Generikum mehr existieren würden.

Denn: Stimmt schon, das maskuline "die Polizisten" umfasst eine geschlechtlich gemischte Gruppe von Sicherheitskräften, aber warum ist dann der Oberbegriff "Polizei" feminin?

TLDR; Wenn schon eine künstliche Sprache, warum nicht Esperanto - und wenn Esperanto den geschlechtsgerechten Anforderungen nicht genügt, warum nicht eine neue Sprache erfinden?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ui, daß interessiert mich. Liefer mal bitte ein paar Beweise für Deine Unterstellungen.





Worrel schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wer denn tatsächlich mal gefordert haben soll, "deutschsprachiges Fernsehen abzuschaffen" oder daß die Leute "gefälligst Englisch lernen" sollen.


https://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema...m-das-Original-nicht-zu-schlagen-ist-1374257/ inkl. Kommentare


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja schon. Meine allererste Assoziation vor meinem inneren Auge ist so ein schablonierter Max Mustermann.  Der ist aber tatsaechlich ein weisser (mittelalter) Mann.


Komisch, wenn das Thema "Mustermann" auf dem Plan kommt denke ich immer daran:








						Erika Mustermann – Wiktionary
					






					de.wiktionary.org
				



Ich habe nie was anderes gesehen, auch wenn ich vom Max mal was gehört habe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zybba schrieb:


> Das Gendern erschien mir erst komisch, aber ich habe mich sehr schnell gut daran gewöhnt. Stört mich gar nicht. Selbst nutze ich es eher nicht. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich das in Zukunft einschleicht durch Medienkonsum.


Mit dem * ist es ja auch noch halbwegs erträglich, ich habe letztens ein Artikel ganz ohne Trennung gelesen, wenn ich mich recht rinnere sogar FAZ nah.
Da steigt man Inhaltlich einfach nur noch aus, weil es Ruck Zuck zu extremen Verwirrungen führt.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> ganz ohne Trennung


Verstehe nicht genau, was du damit meinst.
So? FreundInnen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht genau, was du damit meinst.
> So? FreundInnen?


Ja, genau ... soweit ich mich erinnere war da aber das "I" nicht einmal großgeschrieben.
Wie gesagt, eine fürchterlicher Stilvariante.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> https://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema...m-das-Original-nicht-zu-schlagen-ist-1374257/ inkl. Kommentare


Aus dem Artikel:
"[Ich] plädiere im Gegenteil dafür, soweit vorhanden immer die Originalsprache zu wählen."

Hint: das wichtige Wort ist "wählen", denn das setzt voraus, daß man verschiedene Varianten hat, unter denen man auswählen kann.

Ein "Originalsprache ist besser, weil: ..." ist was anderes als "deutschsprachiges Fernsehen abzuschaffen"  - aber für manche gibt es wohl nur schwarz und weiß ...


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> "[Ich] plädiere im Gegenteil dafür, soweit vorhanden immer die Originalsprache zu wählen."
> 
> Hint: das wichtige Wort ist "wählen", denn das setzt voraus, daß man verschiedene Varianten hat, unter denen man auswählen kann.
> ...



1:0 für nicht Spiritogre 

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mir den Thread erneut anzuschauen, will ich later nachholen.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> "[Ich] plädiere im Gegenteil dafür, soweit vorhanden immer die Originalsprache zu wählen."
> 
> Hint: das wichtige Wort ist "wählen", denn das setzt voraus, daß man verschiedene Varianten hat, unter denen man auswählen kann.
> ...


Du musst natürlich auch die Kommentare einbeziehen. 

Es gab da letztens auch schon eine andere Meldung, die ich jetzt aber nicht mehr finden konnte, wo der Tenor einiger ähnlich war. 

Da kam dann auch so was wie "Wir haben kein Anrecht auf eine Synchro" und solche Aussagen.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da kam dann auch so was wie "Wir haben kein Anrecht auf eine Synchro" und solche Aussagen.



Wo ist da der Fehler? Keine Filmproduktionsfirma vertont syncronisiert einen Film weil Du ein "Anrecht" darauf hast, das kanntse mir glauben. Es gibt kein Gericht was die verklagen würde wenn sie es nicht täten.

DU kannst DICH glücklich schätzen WENN es eine deutsche Vertonung gibt, und dann dreht es sich um Profit und nicht auf Dein Recht.

Echt, lesen, denken, verstehen, verinnerlichen, und dann vielleicht antworten, aber solche (T)rotzreaktionen wie von Dir hier sind einfach nur armselig und lassen viele Deiner besseren Aussagen schlechter darstehen.

Ich guck mir den Thread gar nicht mehr an weil Du bei sowas echt nur rot siehst. Da mach ich lieber was anderes mit meiner Zeit...

Lustig was Leute immer für "ihr Recht" halten


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da kam dann auch so was wie "Wir haben kein Anrecht auf eine Synchro" und solche Aussagen.


Und?
Das ist doch eine ganz sachliche korrekte Feststellung.

zB gibt's für *Max Payne*, den Film *Primer *oder *Monty Python's Flying Circus *keine DE Tonspuren.
Wenn die Hersteller die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht mitliefern, dann gibt's die halt nicht.

Wenn wir "ein Anrecht" darauf hätten, könnte man die Zurverfügungstellung einer DE Tonspur einklagen. Ham wir aber nicht, gibbet also nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und?
> Das ist doch eine ganz sachliche korrekte Feststellung.
> 
> zB gibt's für *Max Payne *keine DE Tonspuren.


Naja....grundsätzlich schon. Die konnten sogar Joachim Tennstedt als Sprecher für Max gewinnen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g54iNZ8TrrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Naja....grundsätzlich schon. Die konnten sogar Joachim Tennstedt als Sprecher für Max gewinnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die PC Version hatte jedenfalls nie eine offizielle DE Synchronisation.

Und die Erzählstimme in dem Video klingt viel zu sehr nach einem larifari vorgelesenen Hörbuch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und die Erzählstimme in dem Video klingt viel zu sehr nach einem larifari vorgelesenen Hörbuch.


Und das negiert die Aussage bezüglich Deutsche Sprachausgabe jetzt wie ?  

Wenn wir jetzt mal selbiges Goldwagenwiegen wie bei den anderen Dingen wie "wählen" und "ich plädiere" wenn im Text doch im Zusammenhang eigentlich steht das man darauf verzichten könnte/sollte anwenden,
dann gibt es eine deutsche Sprachausgabe, Banane welches Qualitätsniveau sie bietet. 

Irgendwie klingt das nach zweierlei Maß nehmen, was ja immer OK ist wenn es die eigene Meinung stärkt.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und das negiert die Aussage bezüglich Deutsche Sprachausgabe jetzt wie ?
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt mal selbiges Goldwagenwiegen wie bei den anderen Dingen wie "wählen" und "ich plädiere" wenn im Text doch im Zusammenhang eigentlich steht das man darauf verzichten könnte/sollte anwenden,
> dann gibt es eine deutsche Sprachausgabe, Banane welches Qualitätsniveau sie bietet.


Dh: deiner Meinung nach sollte ich nichts zu dem Video sagen dürfen, was nichts mit der Existenz der DE Sprachausgabe zu tun hat?
Selbst, wenn ich es deutlich mit einem Absatz davon abtrenne?!

Eine Aussage wie "deutsches Fernsehen abschaffen" hingegen ist eine konkrete Aussage, die defacto was anderes ist als Empfehlungen & Plädoyers, auch mal die Originalsprache auszuprobieren und Aussagen von Leuten, die Originaltonspuren bevorzugen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Fehler? Keine Filmproduktionsfirma vertont syncronisiert einen Film weil Du ein "Anrecht" darauf hast, das kanntse mir glauben. Es gibt kein Gericht was die verklagen würde wenn sie es nicht täten.
> 
> DU kannst DICH glücklich schätzen WENN es eine deutsche Vertonung gibt, und dann dreht es sich um Profit und nicht auf Dein Recht.
> 
> ...





Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Aussage wie "deutsches Fernsehen abschaffen" hingegen ist eine konkrete Aussage, die defacto was anderes ist als Empfehlungen & Plädoyers, auch mal die Originalsprache auszuprobieren und Aussagen von Leuten, die Originaltonspuren bevorzugen.


Also sorry, der Artikel und viele Kommentatoren wollen da nichts empfehlen sondern halten deutsche Synchro für überflüssig. 

Und natürlich haben wir ein Anrecht darauf, wer mein Geld will, einschließlich GEZ Gebühren, soll gefälligst eine deutsche Version bringen. 

Aber diese Diskussion solltest du vielleicht auf den anderen Thread verlegen.

Und @Vordack, nicht dieser Tonfall.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da kam dann auch so was wie "Wir haben kein Anrecht auf eine Synchro" und solche Aussagen.



ja, ich kann mich erinnern, so was in der art mal geschrieben zu haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juli 2021)

@Spiritogre du verwechselst Anrecht mit Luxus-Situation/Glück.

Deutschland hat fantastische Synchronsprecher, dafür kann man dankbar sein. Aber ein Anrecht darauf das fremdsprachige Medien, egal ob Film, Serie, Videospiel oder Literatur, haben wir nicht (andere Länder übrigens auch nicht)

Das trotzdem ne Vielzahl davon übersetzt wird, ist eben der Luxus den wir genießen dürfen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dh: deiner Meinung nach sollte ich nichts zu dem Video sagen dürfen, was nichts mit der Existenz der DE Sprachausgabe zu tun hat?
> Selbst, wenn ich es deutlich mit einem Absatz davon abtrenne?!


Das hab ich doch bitte Wo behauptet ? 

Nur "Goldwaagenwiegen auf Bedarf wenn es einem gerade passt und nur dann und alles andere lapidar zur Seite zu wischen" (mein Eindruck zumindest) ist dann vielleicht doch ein kleines bisschen fragwürdig. 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> @Spiritogre du verwechselst Anrecht mit Luxus-Situation/Glück.
> 
> Deutschland hat fantastische Synchronsprecher, dafür kann man dankbar sein. Aber ein Anrecht darauf das fremdsprachige Medien, egal ob Film, Serie, Videospiel oder Literatur, haben wir nicht (andere Länder übrigens auch nicht)
> 
> Das trotzdem ne Vielzahl davon übersetzt wird, ist eben der Luxus den wir genießen dürfen.


Das kann man auch anders sehen !

Wir zahlen unverifiziert "Abgaben" für alles mögliche woraus sich dann die deutschen Preise zusammensetzen wo anderswo nur ein Bruchteil aufgerufen wird, da ist etwas Service schon drin, bzw. sollte drin sein. 



Abgesehen davon wäre ich auch bereit für ein deutsches Sprach DLC extra zu zahlen und ich bin da sicherlich nicht alleine, das wäre ein Punkt den unsere hochvernetzten Redakteure mal an z.B. Rockstar tragen könnten und nicht die Sache an sich zu verfluchen etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Naja....grundsätzlich schon. Die konnten sogar Joachim Tennstedt als Sprecher für Max gewinnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? Ich dachte immer nur MP2 hätte später eine optionale Deutsch-Synchro erhalten. Cooool! 
Wo kann man den Deutsch-Patch runterladen?


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also sorry, der Artikel und viele Kommentatoren wollen da nichts empfehlen sondern halten deutsche Synchro für überflüssig.
> 
> Und natürlich haben wir ein Anrecht darauf, wer mein Geld will, einschließlich GEZ Gebühren, soll gefälligst eine deutsche Version bringen.


Auch "eine Synchronisation für überflüssig halten" hat nichts mit "abschaffen wollen" zu tun.

Ich halte Fußball zB für komplett überflüssig.
Aber abgesehen von einigen Nebeneffekten (zu hohe Gehälter, zu kommerziell, dritte Halbzeit):
Wenn die Leute das gerne spielen und andere dabei zusehen wollen: sollen sie doch.

GEZ zahlst du übrigens nicht für ein Anrecht auf Audio-Lokalisierung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich halte Fußball zB für komplett überflüssig.
> Aber abgesehen von einigen Nebeneffekten (zu hohe Gehälter, zu kommerziell, dritte Halbzeit):
> Wenn die Leute das gerne spielen und andere dabei zusehen wollen: sollen sie doch.


Das sehe ich etwas anders.
Fussball im TV könnte von mir aus von heute auf morgen verschwinden, aber nur aus einem Grund:

Ich muß den sündhaft teuren *pieep* nebst überzogenen Gehältern gnadenlos mitbezahlen und im Ausgleich ist für alle möglichen (für mich) deutlich interessante Dinge dann keine Kohle mehr übrig.

Natürlich dürfen Leute das manchen was ihnen gefällt, aber nur dann solange sie eben dabei nicht andere in ihren Bedürfnissen einschränken.
Es ist mir egal wenn mein Nachbar Musik mit 120DB in der Bude hört, solange diese in einem erträglichen Maß bei mir ankommt.  




Worrel schrieb:


> GEZ zahlst du übrigens nicht für ein Anrecht auf Audio-Lokalisierung.


Da ist es wieder das Goldwagen wiegen ... das GEZ Beispiel ist nur eine Form der deutschen Abgaben !


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder das Goldwagen wiegen ... das GEZ Beispiel ist nur eine Form der deutschen Abgaben !


Gut, daß über GEZ gezahlte Fußballeinkommen jetzt kein Goldwiegen sind ...


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> @Spiritogre du verwechselst Anrecht mit Luxus-Situation/Glück.
> 
> Deutschland hat fantastische Synchronsprecher, dafür kann man dankbar sein. Aber ein Anrecht darauf das fremdsprachige Medien, egal ob Film, Serie, Videospiel oder Literatur, haben wir nicht (andere Länder übrigens auch nicht)
> 
> Das trotzdem ne Vielzahl davon übersetzt wird, ist eben der Luxus den wir genießen dürfen.


Wie ich schon schrieb, wir zahlen zwangsweise u.A. GEZ und ich denke dadurch haben wir durchaus ein Anrecht darauf.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch bitte Wo behauptet ?


Wenn ich etwas schreibe und du darauf mit
_"Und das negiert die Aussage bezüglich Deutsche Sprachausgabe jetzt wie ? "_​reagierst,
wie soll ich das anders deuten, als daß deiner Meinung nach alles, was nicht unmittelbar zu dem Zitierten gehört, in einem Posting nichts zu suchen hat?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas schreibe und du darauf mit
> _"Und das negiert die Aussage bezüglich Deutsche Sprachausgabe jetzt wie ? "_​reagierst,
> wie soll ich das anders deuten, als daß deiner Meinung nach alles, was nicht unmittelbar zu dem Zitierten gehört, in einem Posting nichts zu suchen hat?


Nein, das heißt was ich geschrieben habe, hier nochmal die Frage anders gestellt:
Inwiefern hebt die Qualität der deutschen Sprachausgabe das Vorhandensein auf ?


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, wir zahlen zwangsweise u.A. GEZ und ich denke dadurch haben wir durchaus ein Anrecht darauf.


Aber was hat denn die GEZ mit dem Synchronisieren nicht-deutscher Produktionen zu tun?

Ich nutze auch nicht viele Angebote der GEZ, hauptsächlich online die FUNK Sachen.
Aber ist schon ok für mich. Dafür bezahlen andere halt auch das mit, was sie nicht interessiert aber ich gucke.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Aber was hat denn die GEZ mit dem Synchronisieren nicht-deutscher Produktionen zu tun?
> 
> Ich nutze auch nicht viele Angebote der GEZ, hauptsächlich online die FUNK Sachen.
> Aber ist schon ok für mich. Dafür bezahlen andere halt auch das mit, was sie nicht interessiert aber ich gucke.


Auch der ÖRR synchronisiert ausländische Filme und Serien und das eben auf unsere Kosten.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nein, das heißt was ich geschrieben habe, hier nochmal die Frage anders gestellt:
> Inwiefern hebt die Qualität der deutschen Sprachausgabe das Vorhandensein auf ?


Sorry, wenn du zu blöd bist, um zu begreifen, daß man in einem Posting durchaus mehrere Aspekte ansprechen kann, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn du zu blöd bist, um zu begreifen, daß man in einem Posting durchaus mehrere Aspekte ansprechen kann, ist das nicht mein Problem.


Und deine Ignoranz nicht das meine


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn die Diskussion scharf wird, bitte lasst persönliche Angriffe weg.


----------



## HanFred (30. Juli 2021)

DeFiKryptologe schrieb:


> Naja dein Avatar passt ja so richtig 100%ig ins Klischee..
> wenn man sich die ganzen Woke-Memes so anguckt..
> 
> Ich halte den Wokewahnsinn mindestens für eine induzierte Psychose, wenn nicht sogar für eine Art geistigen Krebs, so absurd und widersinnig ist das Ganze.
> Identitätspolitik , Cancel Culture , die "Neusprache" und die ganzen Auswüchse , das geht eher in die Richtung Fundamentalismus und Orwell..


Vorurteile und Ekel-Sprache sind halt auch mehr als nur typisch für reaktionäre Mentalitäten. Gehört "entartete Kunst" auch zu deinem Repertoire?


----------



## HanFred (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, wir zahlen zwangsweise u.A. GEZ und ich denke dadurch haben wir durchaus ein Anrecht darauf.


Nein, das habt ihr nicht! Ihr seid einfach verwöhnt durch die Tatsache, dass es so viele gute deutsche Synchros gibt und daraus haben einige eine Anspruchshaltung entwickelt. 
In anderen Ländern gibt's Untertitel und das war's. Das ist eigentlich der Normalfall, Deutschland ist hier privilegiert. 
Optionen sind toll, Fernsehen kann Zweikanalton und im Streamingbereich gibt es dafür noch viel mehr Platz. Was ich nicht mag, ist ein Zwang zur Synchro. Zumindest möchte ich die Option haben, mir die Originaltonspur auszuwählen, idealerweile inkl. Untertitel in derselben Sprache, sofern ich diese verstehen kann. Da ich in der Schweiz lebe, bin ich diesbezüglich auch privilegiert, weil mir diese Optionen i.d.R. angeboten werden, sogar im Fernsehen - welches ich quasi nicht mehr konsumiere.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

HanFred schrieb:


> Nein, das habt ihr nicht! Ihr seid einfach verwöhnt durch die Tatsache, dass es so viele gute deutsche Synchros gibt und daraus haben einige eine Anspruchshaltung entwickelt.


Und? Das ändert nichts daran, dass wir durch unser Geld diesen Anspruch haben.



> In anderen Ländern gibt's Untertitel und das war's. Das ist eigentlich der Normalfall, Deutschland ist hier privilegiert.


Du warst nicht viel in anderen Ländern, jedenfalls scheinbar nicht in größeren, reicheren. Wenn kleine Länder mit 5 Millionen Einwohnern nicht die Kapazitäten haben, geschenkt. Die müssen bei fremdsprachigen Sachen halt mit Untertiteln auskommen. Die großen TV Sender in großen Industrienationen synchronisieren eigentlich alle ausländischen Filme. 

Wobei der große Unterschied da in der Regel eher ist, dass die viel mehr Eigenproduktionen zeigen.

In Videotheken sah das in diesen Ländern früher wiederum anders aus, da gab es dann nur Untertitel. Aber seit die DVD den Durchbruch hatte hat sich das in diesen Ländern auch geändert.



> Optionen sind toll, Fernsehen kann Zweikanalton und im Streamingbereich gibt es dafür noch viel mehr Platz. Was ich nicht mag, ist ein Zwang zur Synchro. Zumindest möchte ich die Option haben, mir die Originaltonspur auszuwählen, idealerweile inkl. Untertitel in derselben Sprache, sofern ich diese verstehen kann. Da ich in der Schweiz lebe, bin ich diesbezüglich auch privilegiert, weil mir diese Optionen i.d.R. angeboten werden, sogar im Fernsehen - welches ich quasi nicht mehr konsumiere.


Dem stimme ich zu. 
Ich persönlich mache es bei englischsprachigen Filmen gerne so, dass ich mir zuerst zum Genießen den deutschen Ton anschaue und dann ab dem zweiten Schauen gerne den O-Ton (wenn der Film gut genug ist, dass ich ihn mehrmals schaue).

Wobei ich asiatische Filme im O-Ton mit Untertiteln generell vorziehe, weil für mich die Übersetzung da oft komisch klingt bzw. die Stimmen nicht so passen und das Original atmosphärischer kommt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und? Das ändert nichts daran, dass wir durch unser Geld diesen Anspruch haben.


Wo genau wird dieser Anspruch gesetzlich legitimiert? Ich habe weder bei https://www.rundfunkbeitrag.de/ noch im RBStV etwas dazu gefunden, dass die Beiträge für Synchronisationen genutzt werden müssen, aber ich habe das jetzt auch nur kurz aus Interesse überflogen.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wo genau wird dieser Anspruch gesetzlich legitimiert? Ich habe weder bei https://www.rundfunkbeitrag.de/ noch im RBStV etwas dazu gefunden, dass die Beiträge für Synchronisationen genutzt werden müssen, aber ich habe das jetzt auch nur kurz aus Interesse überflogen.


Wer spricht von gesetzlicher Legitimation? Sie kriegen mein Geld also sollen sie gefälligst was dafür machen. Das ist meine Legitimation und die reicht mir völlig um diesen Anspruch, diese Forderung zu stellen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer spricht von gesetzlicher Legitimation? Sie kriegen mein Geld also sollen sie gefälligst was dafür machen. Das ist meine Legitimation und die reicht mir völlig um diesen Anspruch, diese Forderung zu stellen.


Das sieht die GEZ wahrscheinlich anders. 

Ich habe ja den Anspruch, dass durch die GEZ keine minderwertigen Soap Opera-Serien finanziert werden, aber da kann ich Fordern bis der Arzt kommt…da wird wohl nix draus.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das sieht die GEZ wahrscheinlich anders.
> 
> Ich habe ja den Anspruch, dass durch die GEZ keine minderwertigen Soap Opera-Serien finanziert werden, aber da kann ich Fordern bis der Arzt kommt…da wird wohl nix draus.


Denke ich nicht, ich denke, der ÖRR sieht das schon teils auch mit als seine Pflicht an.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht, ich denke, der ÖRR sieht das schon teils auch mit als seine Pflicht an.


Zumindest erwähnt er das auf seiner Website nicht unter den Punkten, weshalb ein Rundfunkbeitrag wichtig und weshalb er erforderlich ist, aber da kannst du dich vielleicht auch besser reindenken als ich.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Zumindest erwähnt er das auf seiner Website nicht unter den Punkten, weshalb ein Rundfunkbeitrag wichtig und weshalb er erforderlich ist, aber da kannst du dich vielleicht auch besser reindenken als ich.


Na ja, der ÖRR hat halt gewisse Pflichten, eben die gesamte Bevölkerung (verständlich) zu versorgen. So sind Information, Bildung und Unterhaltung gleichermaßen auszustrahlen. 
Entsprechend gehört es dann dazu, dass Unterhaltungsprogramme eben auf deutsch gezeigt werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, der ÖRR hat halt gewisse Pflichten, eben die gesamte Bevölkerung (verständlich) zu versorgen. So sind Information, Bildung und Unterhaltung gleichermaßen auszustrahlen.
> Entsprechend gehört es dann dazu, dass Unterhaltungsprogramme eben auf deutsch gezeigt werden.


Ich zitierte einfach mal
_„Somit tragen Sie dazu bei, dass auch in Zukunft ein unabhängiges, hochwertiges und vielfältiges Programm möglich ist.“_
und bezweifle, dass sie diesem Anspruch immer gerecht werden, von daher ist das mit nicht deutlich kommunizierten Pflichten immer so eine Sache. 
Aber lassen wir das Thema ruhen. Geht auch langsam ins Off Topic (fällt mir gerade keine deutsche Synchro für ein).


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich zitierte einfach mal
> _„Somit tragen Sie dazu bei, dass auch in Zukunft ein unabhängiges, hochwertiges und vielfältiges Programm möglich ist.“_
> und bezweifle, dass sie diesem Anspruch immer gerecht werden, von daher ist das mit nicht deutlich kommunizierten Pflichten immer so eine Sache.


Ja, das ist nun ein völlig anderes Thema. 
Sie sind "unabhängig" von der Regierung allerdings eben bei weitem nicht politisch neutral. Dadurch dass sie quasi von Steuergeldern leben sind bei vielen Sendern die "Angestellten" eher Links-Grün, gerade bei ZDF oder HR. Die müssen ja nicht in der freien Wirtschaft arbeiten. Und das merkt man halt total wie bei der Berichterstattung die politische Meinung des jeweiligen Redakteurs teils deutlich durchschlägt. 
Was ich persönlich als extrem schlechten Journalismus sehe. 

Hochwertig ist natürlich subjektiv. Sie produzieren schon so einige teure Shows... ^^

Aber vielfältig sind sie durchaus, wenn auch nicht unbedingt meinem Geschmack entsprechend. Ich sehe TV eigentlich nur, wenn ich mal bei meiner Mutter zu Besuch bin, zu Hause schauen wir seit sicherlich 15 Jahren kein normales Fernsehen mehr. 
Ich höre allerdings gelegentlich Radio.


----------



## Kashban (4. August 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...
> 
> edit: In der Deutschen Sprache die ich kenne heißt es:
> 
> ...





Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na du schaffst es immerhin, im Singular die grammatikalisch korrekte Form zu nennen.
> Inwiefern ich  auf die falsche Fährte gelockt wurde, kannst du mir aber gerne erklären.
> 
> Sofern es Gruppen betrifft nutze ich auch das generische Maskulinum (das schrieb ich auch). Aber in seinem Beispiel ist doch nur eine einzige Person angesprochen und warum sollte man dort bewusst die falsche Form nutzen?
> ...





Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin auch grad verwirrt. "sie ist lehrer"; hä? wer würde das so sagen oder hätte es jemals so gesagt? oder gilt man inzwischen auch schon als ultra-woke-feminist, wenn man in dem fall die (imo sogar einzig korrekte) weibliche form verwendet.


Nein, "Lehrerin" ist bereits gegendert. "Sie ist Lehrer" ist die Kurzform von "Sie ist Lehrer von Beruf"  oder "Ihr Beruf ist Lehrer". Dass es sich um einen weiblichen Lehrer handelt erkennt man an dem "sie" und damit hat der Leser alle Informationen, die er braucht. Sehr effektiv und effizient. Und genau diese Effizienz der deutschen Sprache verlieren wir durch das Gendern, das genau null Informationsmehrwert schafft, aber jede Menge neue Probleme aufwirft.

Diese "-in" und "-innen"-Anhängsel waren schon Stufe 1  zum Abschaffen des generischen Maskulinums.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. August 2021)

@Vordack
Du hattest vollkommen Recht mit deiner Quark-Bemerkung.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. August 2021)

dass bei Frauenberufen (und auch anderen Sachen wie Kunden oder Patienten) das in (bzw. bei Mehrzahl halt innen) rankommt ist seit weiß der Geier wie vielen Jahrzehnten wenn nicht gar Jahrhundert völlig normal. Du hast da echt manchmal Ansichten aus der grauen Vorzeit. Ich verstehs nicht. Wieso sollte man sowas wie "Sie ist Verkäufer" oder "sie ist Kaufmann" sagen, wenn es Unsinn ist, da falsch? Verkäuferin und Kauffrau ist die richtige Bezeichnung der weiblichen Berufsform.


----------



## Kashban (4. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dass bei Frauenberufen (und auch anderen Sachen wie Kunden oder Patienten) das in (bzw. bei Mehrzahl halt innen) rankommt ist seit weiß der Geier wie vielen Jahrzehnten wenn nicht gar Jahrhundert völlig normal. Du hast da echt manchmal Ansichten aus der grauen Vorzeit. Ich verstehs nicht. Wieso sollte man sowas wie "Sie ist Verkäufer" oder "sie ist Kaufmann" sagen, wenn es Unsinn ist, da falsch? Verkäuferin und Kauffrau ist die richtige Bezeichnung der weiblichen Berufsform.



Die Kritik am generischen Maskulinum kommt aus der feministischen Linguistik (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feministische_Linguistik) und datiert dem Artikel zufolge zurück auf Anfang/Mitte der 70er Jahre. 

Sie ist selbst auch nicht kritiklos, sprich, die Annahmen der feministischen Linguistik werden von anderen Sprachforschern (und mir) in Zweifel gezogen. 

Wieso ist " Sie ist von Beruf Verkäufer" falsch? Wo steht das?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. August 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Wieso ist " Sie ist von Beruf Verkäufer" falsch? Wo steht das?


Laut Duden ist ein Verkäufer eine männliche Person. 

Und ich zitiere darüber hinaus:

_„_Bei nicht-spezifischer Bezugnahme, d. h., wenn es nicht um konkrete Personen geht, ist es meistens weniger relevant, die Geschlechter der Personen(gruppen) sichtbar zu machen. Wenn man zum Beispiel über die Person spricht, bei der man Deutschunterricht hatte, ist es in der Regel relevanter, deutlich zu machen, ob es sich um einen Lehrer oder eine Lehrerin handelt, als wenn man verallgemeinernde, weniger spezifische Aussagen über alle Lehrkräfte in der eigenen Schulzeit trifft.

Singular oder Plural?​Darüber hinaus spielt für die Akzeptanz einer geschlechtsübergreifenden Verwendung maskuliner Formen eine Rolle, ob sich die maskuline Form auf eine Einzelperson (Singular) oder auf eine Personengruppe (Plural) bezieht. Maskuline Formen werden häufiger im Plural geschlechtsübergreifend verwendet als im Singular, da man Einzelpersonen eher gedanklich mit einem Geschlecht verbindet als ganze Personengruppen.“

Es ist also vielleicht nicht verboten, aber du offenbarst damit natürlich, dass du keinen Sinn für die Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache hast (zumal der Gebrauch einer entsprechenden Form jetzt wirklich nichts Neumodisches ist)  und sie eher grob gebrauchst.

Und damit ist das Thema jetzt auch für mich durch.


----------



## arrgh (4. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Laut Duden ist ein Verkäufer eine männliche Person.


Diese Sexualisierungen sind allerdings erst vor kurzem im Duden eingeführt worden und wurden von der Öffentlichkeit keineswegs kritiklos hingenommen.

Der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung hat sich diesbezüglich auch klar positioniert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. August 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Diese Sexualisierungen sind allerdings erst vor kurzem in dem Duden eingeführt worden und wurden von der Öffentlichkeit keineswegs kritiklos hingenommen.
> 
> Der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung hat sich diesbezüglich auch klar positioniert.


Erster Satz:
„_Der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung bekräftigt in seiner Sitzung am 26.03.2021 seine Auffassung, dass allen Menschen mit geschlechtergerechter Sprache begegnet werden soll und sie sensibel angesprochen werden sollen.“_

Und da stellt der Gebrauch des Wortes „Lehrerin“ für *eine *Frau bereits einen Affront dar?

Dann zum Ende hin:
„_Der Rat hat vor diesem Hintergrund die Aufnahme von Asterisk („Gender-Stern“), Unterstrich („Gender-Gap“), Doppelpunkt oder anderen verkürzten Formen zur Kennzeichnung mehrgeschlechtlicher Bezeichnungen im Wortinnern in das Amtliche Regelwerk der deutschen Rechtschreibung zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht empfohlen.“_

Bei dem Wort „Lehrerin“ als Bezeichnung für eine Frau dieses Berufsstandes liegt weder ein Asterisk, ein Unterstrich, ein Doppelpunkt oder eine Verkürzung vor. Inwiefern soll das jetzt die Aussage unterstützen, dass es vollkommen ok ist, wenn man eine Frau als Lehrer tituliert, obwohl es seit längerer Zeit dafür das Wort „Lehrerin“ gibt? Zumal das keine mehrgeschlechtliche Bezeichnung betrifft!

Auch in der Liste der „nicht normgerechten Wort- und Satzbildungen“ wird diese Form nicht abgelehnt. Warum auch? Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Nutzung einer weiblichen Endung im Singular, wenn man über eine Frau spricht, entspricht doch dem, was dieser Rat fordert: „sachlich korrekt“, gewährleistet Eindeutigkeit und ist gut lesbar.

Verzeihung, aber das hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## arrgh (4. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber das hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt.


Um Verzeihung muss ich bitten, da ich den gegenwärtigen Diskussionspunkt ganz offensichtlich ignoriert habe. Richtig, im oben zitierten Beitrag geht es ausschließlich um die verkürzten Formen zur Kennzeichnung mehrgeschlechtlicher Bezeichnungen.

Nein, ich halte den Gebrauch des Wortes "Leererin"  ("Lehrer" schreibt man ausnahmslos ohne H und mit Doppel-E!) für keinen Affront. Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu ist diese, dass der Satz "Inge ist Leerer" grammatikalisch vollkommen korrekt ist, so wie auch der Satz "Berta ist Mieter" vollkommen fehlrerfrei ist. Warum? Generisches Maskulinum usw,usf.

Aber ist es sinnvoll? Gerade wenn es um eine spezifische Personenbeschreibung geht, halte ich es für durchaus angebracht, von Inge als der Leererin und Berta als der Mieterin zu sprechen.

Aber! Um es mit den Worten der geschätzten Frau Heidenreich zu sagen: "»Wollen die Frauen nur weibliche Künstler sein? Die wollen auch Künstler sein – Künst-ler.«

"_Mit seiner Ankündigung, mehr als 12.000 Personen- und Berufsbezeichnungen mit weiblicher und männlicher Form in die Netz-Version des Werkes aufzunehmen, betreibt der Duden eine problematische Zwangs-Sexualisierung, die in der deutschen Sprache so nicht vorgesehen ist. Das biologische Geschlecht (Sexus) ist nicht mit dem grammatikalischen Geschlecht (Genus) gleichzusetzen. „Der Engel“ ist geschlechtslos, „der Scherzkeks“ kann auch eine Frau sein. Noch absurder wird das Vorgehen bei der Betrachtung des Plurals: „Die Ärztekammer“ vertritt Ärztinnen und Ärzte gleichermaßen, ebenso wie das Finanzamt Geld vom „Steuerzahler“ einzieht – unabhängig vom Geschlecht. Wenn wir konkrete Personen ansprechen, sagen wir selbstverständlich „Ärztin“ oder „Lehrerin“.

Indem er diese Grundsätze missachtet, ist der Duden auf dem Weg, seine Rolle als Standard-Referenzwerk für das Deutsche aufzugeben. Indem er Sprache nicht mehr nur widerspiegelt, sondern sie aktiv verändert, widerspricht er seinen eigenen Grundsätzen. Der VDS fordert deshalb den Duden auf, seine Sexualisierungspläne zu überdenken, in Zukunft sensibler und behutsamer mit der deutschen Sprache umzugehen, und sich auf seine ursprünglichen Ziele zu besinnen._"

Das Ganze ist hier nachzulesen.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer spricht von gesetzlicher Legitimation? Sie kriegen mein Geld also sollen sie gefälligst was dafür machen. Das ist meine Legitimation und die reicht mir völlig um diesen Anspruch, diese Forderung zu stellen.


Eine Forderung könntest du eventuell stellen wenn du da ein Abo hättest um so auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen die dir nicht gefallen. Ändern sie nichts sind sie dich als Abo Kunden los.
Allerdings, die GEZ ist eine Staatlich verordnete Zwangsgebühr. Da kannst du weder etwas Fordern noch gegen angehen. Was die da mit deinem Geld machen unterliegt nur denen. Du und Wir haben da rein gar nichts zu melden.
So sieht die Sache aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. August 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Nein, ich halte den Gebrauch des Wortes "Leererin"  ("Lehrer" schreibt man ausnahmslos ohne H und mit Doppel-E!) für keinen Affront.



WTF? Lehrer kommt vom Lehren, als etwas beibringen und nicht von leeren Dingen  leerer Eimer ist nicht jemand der etwas über Eimer erklärt noch ist dessen Familienname Eimer, leerer Eimer ist ein zylindrischer hohler Behälter, ofmals mit Henkel und wenn man was reintun entwickelt er sich zu voller Eimer weiter


----------



## arrgh (4. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> WTF? Lehrer kommt vom Lehren, als etwas beibringen und nicht von leeren Dingen  leerer Eimer ist nicht jemand der etwas über Eimer erklärt noch ist dessen Familienname Eimer, leerer Eimer ist ein zylindrischer hohler Behälter, ofmals mit Henkel und wenn man was reintun entwickelt er sich zu voller Eimer weiter




Es geht ja genau um dieses  Wortspiel, eben dass Lehrer leer sind... Ich wäre niemals auf die Idee gekommen, dass das jemand ernst nehmen könnte


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. August 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu ist diese, dass der Satz "Inge ist Leerer" grammatikalisch vollkommen korrekt ist, so wie auch der Satz "Berta ist Mieter" vollkommen fehlrerfrei ist. Warum? Generisches Maskulinum usw,usf.
> Aber ist es sinnvoll? Gerade wenn es um eine spezifische Personenbeschreibung geht, halte ich es für durchaus angebracht, von Inge als der Leererin und Berta als der Mieterin zu sprechen.


Darum ging es mir ja ursprünglich und daher habe ich den Diskussionsteilnehmer damals ein wenig polemisch mit dem generischen Femininum angesprochen, weil ich dachte, das würde etwas dafür sensibilisieren, dass es seltsam ist, wenn man als Einzelner nicht präzise angesprochen wird, obwohl das Deutsche dies ermöglicht.
Kam aber irgendwie nicht so rüber. 



arrgh84 schrieb:


> Es geht ja genau um dieses  Wortspiel, eben dass Lehrer leer sind... Ich wäre niemals auf die Idee gekommen, dass das jemand ernst nehmen könnte


Du hast das zu überzeugend rübergebracht.


----------



## arrgh (4. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir ja ursprünglich und daher habe ich den Diskussionsteilnehmer damals ein wenig polemisch mit dem generischen Femininum angesprochen, weil ich dachte, das würde etwas dafür sensibilisieren, dass es seltsam ist, wenn man als Einzelner nicht präzise angesprochen wird, obwohl das Deutsche dies ermöglicht.
> Kam aber irgendwie nicht so rüber.


Ja, da bin ich auf deiner Seite. "Agnes ist Arzt" halte ich zwar für korrektes Deutsch, "Agnes ist Ärztin" ist allerdings die präzisere Formulierung, definitiv.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Du hast das zu überzeugend rübergebracht.


Haha ja, wahrscheinlich gelingt es mir nicht immer, meine grimmige Überzeugung, dass gute Leerer mittlerweile Mangelware geworden sind, in Verbindung mit nachvollziehbarer Ironie zu äußern


----------



## arrgh (4. August 2021)

Wurden hier gerade unseren lustigen "Alle Kinder..."-Sprüche gelöscht? Ich bin gerade warm geworden... Kann mir jemand den Grund erklären?


----------



## Loosa (4. August 2021)

Weil es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und wir nicht im Kindergarten sind.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> und wir nicht im Kindergarten sind.


da bin ich mir manchmal gar nicht so sicher


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> da bin ich mir manchmal gar nicht so sicher



ich meine, es würde viel erklären


----------



## Loosa (4. August 2021)

Bitte alle wieder zurück zum Thema. 
Das schaukelt sonst doch nur wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bitte alle wieder zurück zum Thema.
> Das schaukelt sonst doch nur wieder von vorne los.


Wir sind doch da beim Thema.
Schau dir den Heatliner an, also LBGT.
Frag doch mal in Kindergärten, Grundschulen und Schulen nach wen das interessiert. Richtig, keine Sau interessiert es.
Frag in der sagen wir mal Normalen Bevölkerung nach, die wissen noch nicht mal was das ist diese 4 Buchstaben.
Keine Sau Interessiert es.
Und alle leben immer noch zufrieden.
Die einzigen die da einen Aufstand machen sind die die nämlich gar nichts damit zu tun haben und eine Welle lostreten wollen um ja auf den Train aufzuspringen, auch hier bei PCGames.
Das ganze wird einfach nur Hochgeschaukelt bis zum erbrechen.
Also sind wir doch bei Kindergarten hier ganz richtig.


----------



## arrgh (5. August 2021)

Stimmt. "Cancel Culture" ist ja auch so eine Sache, die in diesen Diskursen immer mitschwingt, insofern...Wir sind mittendrin!

Jedenfalls: Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, ob das Gendern für Blinde problematisch werden könnte? Nein?


----------



## Kashban (5. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Laut Duden ist ein Verkäufer eine männliche Person.
> 
> Und ich zitiere darüber hinaus:
> 
> ...


Der Duden hat längst keine empfehlende oder richtungsweisende Bedeutung mehr, nachdem er allen möglichen Unsinn nachplappert, der von irgendwelchen Aktivisten in die Welt gesetzt wurde, dabei aber keinesfalls die sprachliche Realität in der Gesamtbevölkerung wiederspiegelt. 

Ausgerechnet mir vorzuwerfen, ich hätte keinen Sinn für die Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache ist echt witzig. Im Gegensatz zu Ihnen beherrsche ich den Unterschied zwischen Genus und Sexus noch. Ich denke, der Rest meiner Beiträge spricht für sich, was die überdurchschnittliche Eloquenz meines Sprachgebrauchs betrifft. 

Wenn ich es hier mal einfacher halte, dann um sicherzustellen, dass ich niemandem durch zu verschwurbelte Formulierungen und ausschweifendem Gebrauch von Fremd- oder Fachwörtern Verständnisprobleme bereite. Es geht hier schließlich nicht darum, meinen Intellekt zu beweisen.


arrgh84 schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich auf deiner Seite. "Agnes ist Arzt" halte ich zwar für korrektes Deutsch, "Agnes ist Ärztin" ist allerdings die präzisere Formulierung, definitiv.
> 
> Haha ja, wahrscheinlich gelingt es mir nicht immer, meine grimmige Überzeugung, dass gute Leerer mittlerweile Mangelware geworden sind, in Verbindung mit nachvollziehbarer Ironie zu äußern


Inwieweit ist "Agnes ist Ärztin" präziser, wenn Agnes eindeutig ein weiblicher Vorname ist? 

Kleine Notiz am Rande: Meine Kündigung per Kunden-Support-Formular wurde natürlich nicht weitergeleitet, so dass ich heute noch mal die kostenpflichtige (!) Hotline bemühen musste. Das widerspricht meiner Meinung nach geltendem Recht, da ich meine Kündigungsabsicht eindeutig über einen offiziellen Kanal kundgetan habe. 

Als kleine "Belohnung" gilt die Kündigung dafür nun ab sofort und nicht erst ab 03/22 (Ende des aktuellen Abozeitraums).


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> [...]Kleine Notiz am Rande: Meine Kündigung per Kunden-Support-Formular wurde natürlich nicht weitergeleitet, so dass ich heute noch mal die kostenpflichtige (!) Hotline bemühen musste. Das widerspricht meiner Meinung nach geltendem Recht, da ich meine Kündigungsabsicht eindeutig über einen offiziellen Kanal kundgetan habe.
> 
> Als kleine "Belohnung" gilt die Kündigung dafür nun ab sofort und nicht erst ab 03/22 (Ende des aktuellen Abozeitraums).


Deine Meinung nach geltendem Recht? 

Aber ja, geltendes Recht ist manchmal recht merkwürdig. Ein Mietvertrag z.B. muss zwingend schriftlich gekündigt werden und nein, per E-Mail zählt nicht. Selbst wenn ich das Schreiben einscanne und per E-Mail schicke.

Dämlich?! Absolut. Nur eben leider geltendes Recht.


----------



## arrgh (5. August 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> Inwieweit ist "Agnes ist Ärztin" präziser, wenn Agnes eindeutig ein weiblicher Vorname ist?


Du hast recht. Im Grunde genommen wird hier einfach nur eine überflüssige, weil bereits schon implizierte, Information nachgereicht, eben diese des Geschlechts. Insofern kann man nicht wirklich von "präziser" sprechen.

Allerdings wirkt es auch befremdlich, wenn man etwa sagt, dass Gundula mein Lebensabschnittsgefährte oder Gerda mein Freund sei. Was lässt sich hierzu sagen?

Jedenfalls bedauere ich den Fortgang eines weiteren Mitstreiters. Vielleicht ändert ja aber auch ein Perspektivenwechsel etwas an deinem Entschluss? Ich persönlich verstehe und genieße mich nämlich in der Rolle eines modernen Leonidas, der hier, auf dem Grund dieser virtuellen Thermopylen, Seite an Seite mit seinen Mitstreitern gegen die barbarischen Horden der SJWs und gegen deren ebenso barbarischen Absichten, nämlich sprachlichen Reichtum zu zerstören, ankämpft.

So haltet ein: Jeder Schild und jeder Speer werden benötigt! "Bad things happen if good people do nothing"!

P.S. @LOX-TT: Ich meine das nicht ganz so ernst, ja? Ironie und so...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. August 2021)

Man kann nicht vom Namen automatisch zuordnen ob es ein männlicher oder weiblicher Name ist, erst recht nicht bei Kurzformen. Alex ist Arzt würde nach Kashs Logik nicht zwangsläufig aussagen ob es der Alex (Alexander) oder die Alex (Alexandra) wäre


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Man kann nicht vom Namen automatisch zuordnen ob es ein männlicher oder weiblicher Name ist, erst recht nicht bei Kurzformen. Alex ist Arzt würde nach Kashs Logik nicht zwangsläufig aussagen ob es der Alex (Alexander) oder die Alex (Alexandra) wäre


Sascha, Maria (in Bayern üblicher Männer Vorname) ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sascha, Maria (in Bayern üblicher Männer Vorname) ...


Und Andrea auch noch .... ja
Aber die etlichen hundert Gegenbeispiele, bei denen es nicht zutrifft, die darf man natürlich gerne vernachlässigen.


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und Andrea auch noch .... ja
> Aber die etlichen hundert Gegenbeispiele, bei denen es nicht zutrifft, die darf man natürlich gerne vernachlässigen.



IT'ler halt. 

1 und 0, schwarz und weiß


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und Andrea auch noch .... ja


Andre ️✔️️
Andreas ✔️
Aber Andrea ohne S als Männername?


----------



## LOX-TT (5. August 2021)

Da käme ja schon das nächste Kashse Verwechslungsproblem

Nehmen wir an Andrea hätte Geburtstag, wenn man dann hingeht ist man bei Andreas Party, der Party von ihr, nicht von ihm.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Andre ️✔️️
> Andreas ✔️
> Aber Andrea ohne S als Männername?


Jap, kommt primär aus dem italienischen Raum, prominentes Beispiel: 
Andrea Bocelli

Oder der Admiral Andrea Doria (Ja, das Schiff wurde nach Ihm benannt )



> *Andrea* ist im Deutschen und in anderen Sprachen (etwa im Englischen, im Schwedischen, im Spanischen und im Ungarischen) ein weiblicher, im Italienischen und Rätoromanischen ein männlicher sowie ein weiblicher Vorname.


----------



## MrFob (5. August 2021)

Ich nenne mein Kind einfach Eivor. Dann kann ich das Geschlecht ja auch jederzeit wechseln.


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jap, kommt primär aus dem italienischen Raum, prominentes Beispiel:
> Andrea Bocelli


Stimmt, ich hatte jetzt primär an deutsche Namen gedacht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Eivor


Also primär ein Junge ?


----------



## Kashban (26. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Deine Meinung nach geltendem Recht?
> 
> Aber ja, geltendes Recht ist manchmal recht merkwürdig. Ein Mietvertrag z.B. muss zwingend schriftlich gekündigt werden und nein, per E-Mail zählt nicht. Selbst wenn ich das Schreiben einscanne und per E-Mail schicke.
> 
> Dämlich?! Absolut. Nur eben leider geltendes Recht.


Müsste ich noch mal nachsehen, aber soweit ich weiß, muss man nur nachweisen, dass die Kündigung rechtssicher angekommen ist. Typischerweise Einschreiben mit Rückschein, Fax mit Nachweis oder eventuell E-Mail. Da ist ein Schreiben an den Support sicher besser nachweisbar als ein Telefonanruf bei der Abo-Abteilung. 

Zum dem Thema hatte ich ein Erlebnis der anderen Art, als ich meine Ex-Frau auf ihren Wunsch von der Uni exmatrikulatieren lassen wollte. Das von ihr unterschriebene Formblatt hatte ich dabei, nur keine separate Vollmacht. Daraufhin lehnte es die Sachbearbeiterin ab, die Exmatrikulation anzunehmen. 

Draußen vor dem Büro hängt allerdings ein Briefkasten für den Fall, dass das Büro geschlossen ist. Ich also zu ihr "_Sie verweigern die Annahme ohne Vollmacht, aber wenn ich dasselbe Schriftstück im Umschlag in den Briefkasten draußen werfe, bearbeiten Sie es?_" Sie: "_... Ja_". Ich wieder, mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht: "_Haben Sie wohl freundlicherweise einen Umschlag für mich?_". Sie hat mir wenig überraschend keinen gegeben, aber es stand ihr ins Gesicht geschrieben, dass sie über diese Möglichkeit offenbar noch nie nachgedacht hatte.

Also bin ich zum Pförtner rüber, habe mir einen Umschlag geben lassen, die Exmatrikulation da reingesteckt, zugeklebt und in den Briefkasten geworfen. Fall erledigt. 

Wenn Dich das System verarschen will, verarsche das System.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Man kann nicht vom Namen automatisch zuordnen ob es ein männlicher oder weiblicher Name ist, erst recht nicht bei Kurzformen. Alex ist Arzt würde nach Kashs Logik nicht zwangsläufig aussagen ob es der Alex (Alexander) oder die Alex (Alexandra) wäre


In den meisten Fällen kann man das. Und wenn es nicht geht, einfach "die" oder "der" Alex schafft Klarheit.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Da käme ja schon das nächste Kashse Verwechslungsproblem
> 
> Nehmen wir an Andrea hätte Geburtstag, wenn man dann hingeht ist man bei Andreas Party, der Party von ihr, nicht von ihm.


Zum einen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich die Menschen kenne, zu deren Geburtstag ich eingeladen werde, daher: Kontext. Auch so ein Ding, das von den Befürwortern des Genderns gerne unterschlagen wird. Zum andern ist Andrea im Deutschen ein Frauenname. Bei den Italienern sieht das anders aus.

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen hilfreich hinterlasse ich hier noch einen Literaturhinweis auf ein Buch, das das Gendern von allen Seiten beleuchtet und wissenschaftlich sowie soziologisch erklärt, warum Gendern keine besonders gute Idee ist:

"Von Menschen und Mensch*innen - 20 gute Gründe, mit dem Gendern aufzuhören" von Fabian Payr, Springer Verlag 2021. Nein, ich bekomme keine Tantiemen .


----------



## McTrevor (26. August 2021)

Kashban schrieb:


> "Von Menschen und Mensch*innen - 20 gute Gründe, mit dem Gendern aufzuhören" von Fabian Payr, Springer Verlag 2021. Nein, ich bekomme keine Tantiemen .


Da es von einem Mann geschrieben wurde ist es von der Genderkommission per se ausgeschlossen als valider Diskussionsbeitrag.


----------

